# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Keitorin's Dream Journal

## Keitorin

*Welcome to my Dream Journal!*

「ケイトリンの夢の世界」

...このページは私のゆめジャーナルです。

I discovered lucid dreaming June 10th, 2008. I was actually reading the Wikipedia entry on Sleep to find out what the average amount of sleep needed for my age was. From there, I followed the link to Dream because I suddenly realized I haven't remembered my dreams in years. I'd forgotten about dreaming entirely. Once I got to Lucid Dreaming, I didn't look back... especially since I remembered for the first time in a long time a couple of dreams I've had in the past. 

I won't be using any special colors, though I may in the future. I'm still practicing my dream recall and can't wait to discover more about myself through dreaming! 

Old LiveJournal DJ.

The transaction goes something like this:

Dream Journal (beside bed) > DV Dream Journal > Desktop DreamJournal


*LDs:* 3 Briefly Lucid, 4 Lucid

*DILDs* = 7



*
My Dream Signs:*

Fandom characters or ideas
Old places or people (school, residences, family I don't see often)
Does sex count? Usually unconventional (threesomes, weird places/times, BDSM themes)

*Past Dream Signs:*

Animals (mostly horses, dogs, cats)
Doing immoral stuff (Stealing being the most often, I think)
Disasters (most often Tornadoes or something I can't remember)
Driving dreams, mostly where accidents occur

*Note:* Starting from August 30 '08 and onward, *bold* = dream signs.

----------


## Keitorin

*(Sunday, June 08, 2008)*

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/09.jpg" border=0>

<h4>_Lightspace_</h4>

First time I've remembered a dream in years. I always thought of the sleep process as a necessary evil. That's what computers do to you, you become independent on them. *gives computer evil eye*

Before I fell asleep I thought, "I will recall my dreams". Earlier in the day I thought about it a lot and kept hoping I would, so I think that helped it along quite a bit.

Ah, the reason I woke up at 6 p.m. is because I'm in the middle of Chronotherapy. I was supposed to get up at 9 p.m. but couldn't go back to sleep, possibly because I was too excited from the dream.


Onward-

<STRONG>6:47 p.m.:</STRONG>

I woke feeling alert but also still sleepy in my chest area or something.

I remembered&nbsp;the dream&nbsp;until I rolled over... and then it was all gone, as if some distant memory I was trying to remember but couldn't quite grasp the details of. It may have had something to do with <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yagami_Light">Light</A> from the manga Death Note (I've been writing that character a lot in fanfiction for the last few days) and space (probably inspired by the book I've been reading, <U><A href="http://www.amazon.com/Shanghaied-Moon-Michael-Daley/dp/0399246193"><U>Shanghaied to the Moon</U></A></U> by Michael J. Daley).

Also, I remember thinking how easy it would be to remember because it was such a simple dream. I don't know if I thought that while dreaming or I was half awake.

I was sadly mistaken. T_T

<HR>
Now, here are some memories that were triggered yesterday about dreams I've had a long time ago. Except the last one wasn't that long ago, I don't think.


The dream I remember having the <EM>most</EM> and more than once is of flying. I thought it was real and perfectly possible and hated when I woke up. I was always confused about the reality (or non-reality of it), and I remember missing the dream a lot later on when I stopped having it.<P></P><P>Another dream I remember is something to do with Mario and the Princess (possibly saving someone), and I probably remember because it was just too weird – I hadn’t played Mario in forever and even if I had, I wouldn’t want to think or dream about it.</P><P>Ah, I also remember a sexual dream I had, it was very strong and I woke up feeling like I was still in the dream for a few seconds and was confused.


Realistic dreams are realistic.

<EM><STRONG>Edited June 09, 2008:</STRONG> Photobucket is the most awesomest thing ever for editing pictures online when you're too lazy to open Photoshop.</EM></P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P>I had this issue where I kept getting excited, so I couldn't sleep. So I tried meditation and that helped to relax enough to sleep. I think I will try that more often, although I did have issues where I stopped breathing a couple times. It happened three times the night before. Might be due to my sleep schedule again, but I've already decided to stop it now and move on to sleeping at 11pm and getting up at 7am. <HR>
*(Tuesday, June 10, 2008)*


<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/hand_holding_salt_2.jpg" border=0>

_Clutching Salt_

<P><STRONG>3:33 a.m.

</STRONG>All I remember is "still clutching the salt". That's what I woke up thinking, and I didn't feel anything in particular. Tried to go back to sleep in hopes I'd dream again, but no dice.

Apparently my addiction to salt penetrates even my dreams. I wish I remembered more, but I opened my eyes and moved an inch and it all was gone except that one sentence that stuck out.

I thought I woke up because of the dream at first and was kind of proud myself (especially since I managed to roll over and write the dream down) but then I realized it's probably because I got enough sleep so my dream was actually interrupted.

<STRONG>Interpretation:</STRONG>

Yeah, it just occurred to me that my dream was telling me I'm going to die because of eating too much salt, metaphorically "still clutching at the salt". That's creepy.
<HR>
<P>It's like I'm going to have coax my dream recall out like&nbsp;a baby who won't eat. I guess I can't be surprised - I haven't remembered my dreams in so long and I have&nbsp;a relatively bad memory in the first place.

Oh yeah, for the first dream and this one, I used autosuggestion, thinking "I will remember my dreams". I also used "I am dreaming" to try and help. Used meditation this time.

Still, I had something resembling a dream, twice! I find myself doubting that I had them at all because I recalled so little, but I'm going to keep at it, especially since I haven't even got my sleep on a good schedule yet. It should only get better.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

I laid down to take a nap at about 3:43 p.m. because I was getting really tired and doubted I'd be able to stay up to 11 p.m. without a little help. So I laid down and set my little alarm for an hour later because I knew it'd take me a while to get to sleep and was only planning on napping for about 30 minutes.

A few minutes after laying down I decided to try the 'trick your body' thing and tried waiting till I felt uncomfortable. Well that feeling didn't come, but I definitely started feeling heavy and eventually tingly in my hands. My index finger was randomly doing this twitch thing... But I think maybe I dozed, and that's why I saw and heard weird things. You're supposed to (and by this I mean it's <EM>possible</EM> for you too) get HI (Hypnagogic Imagery) in the wake-sleep transition.

<HR>
*
(Tuesday, June 10, 2008)*

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/InuYashaandKagome7.jpg?t=1213134384" border=0>

<b><i>Guns and Inuyasha</i></b>

<STRONG>4:31 p.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> Inuyasha and Kagome were having what I think was a really nonsensical argument. I can kind of remember Kagome's expression because it was so funny, but am 95&#37; sure Kagome was standing on the right and Inuyasha the left. Kagome might have been in a tree.

<EM>Interpretation:</EM> I have no idea why I dreamed of these two. I did watch Inuyasha last night, but I don't remember them arguing in that episode. Wish I could remember what they were arguing about here.

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> This one I believe is inspire by something I stopped to watch real early this morning called The Investigators (I think). On it, a man was shot through his door where he ran inside to get away from his assailment. He ran from the door into the dining room and was shot again. His wife ran to call the police, and the man got in and shot the husband in the head. In my dream, someone shot someone else in the head. I remember the positions: the shooter was on the right and standing up, pointing the barrel down at the one being shot from a few feet away. The one who was shot was on his knees and was half turned the shooter with his hand on the ground for balance. Bang.

<EM>Interpretation:</EM> Most likely inspired by the show I mentioned. It disturbed me for a while after I watched it.

<STRONG>Other fragments:</STRONG> Forgotten trying to remember the others, which came further on. I think there was one or two of them.

It was definitely like a slideshow. It showed a scene and then moved on. It wasn't just scenes, it was thoughts as well, where there was audio but no visuals to go with it. I didn't feel a thing through it all, it was like I was just...I don't know. I was just there, and then I woke up feeling even more tired than before I laid down.

----------


## Keitorin

Oh god. My butt muscles hurt so bad. T_T I slept really curled up at some point trying to get comfortable. I've been trying to get back to sleep since I woke up at about 4:47 but it didn't work too well. I woke up twice before that - because the autosuggestion I used ("I will wake up and recall my dreams") worked or because my body is still adjusting after the Chronotherapy. Whichever.

While trying to back to get back to sleep, I had a realization. I was holding really still, relaxing and counting down. I was at about 50 I think when I suddenly had a HI. It's hard to explain but I felt like I'd left my body a few inches, like projecting. It was cool, but I'd have rather fallen asleep. The realization came when I realized that's the same thing that happened to me a few years ago with a Sleep Meditation CD I have. At that time, I actually felt like I was even further from my body, but laying sideways on a table and strapped down. I was laying on my back for the meditation. I imagine the feeling of being strapped to a table came from the solid bed under me, but I don't know why I was crooked. Maybe because my body knew I should be on my side, how I normally sleep.

Now to try and read my scribbles from my DJ. I moved it even closer to my bed, and it was so easy to roll over and scribble in it - though each time I had a hard time going back to sleep.

In a few hours I think I'm going to need a nap. *yawn*

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Wednesday, June 11, 2008:</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1:50 a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> I created a notebook, but not for&nbsp;a DJ. It was possibly something at DV.

<STRONG>3:40 a.m.
</STRONG>
<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> ...Haha, I can't read it. I think one of the things is "keywords" and the other starts with "not"...you know, that looks like  "not alive". And then I wrote, "Woke feeling a little bit panicky - or was that in the dream?" <EM>(edited for readability *cough*)

</EM>Also, I wrote down HI and CD HI to remind me of the HI thing but I also wrote "AS". *blink* Hmm. Oh! Autosuggestion. You know, it's no use staying awake long enough to write stuff down if you can't read it in the morning. *headdesk*

Also, as much as I really hate to say it, it may be a bad time/idea to be doing this now, when I still have three weeks of getting used to going to bed and getting up early to go. I'll think about whether I need to give myself a little time over the next few days.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>Thursday, June 12, 2008:</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Forgot to write down the time.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> Someone doing something unhealthy/a bad habit (?).

<STRONG>3:41 a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Words I recalled:</STRONG> Nakama and Kazoeteita.

Meanings-

Nakama = friends or comrades

Kazoeteita = I think "was counting". Definitely the counting part.

I had to look up kazoeteita because I didn't remember what it meant. I never specifically learned it, I may have heard it in a song or something at some point though. Interesting meaning though, considering I was using counting to relax!

<STRONG>3:50 a.m.</STRONG>

(Black) guy lost kids to explosion, possibly telling me the story.


<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> 

Used autosuggestion ("I will recall my dreams", "I am sleeping", "I am relaxed"). 

I also used a technique told by Clairity where you go through the Alphabet and on each letter think up a word. Tried that three times, as well as counting. 

Used meditation at 4am, which, while didn't work, did something really interesting. At least I think it was the meditation that did it. I was laying on my back, after about 40 minutes the left side of my head (slightly above and left of ear) started <EM>hurting</EM>. It's hard to explain, but it wasn't like a normal headache. It was more external feeling, I guess you could say. After a bit, I couldn't take it anymore and lifted my head to feel it. A few seconds after and the spot flooded with numb feeling. It was awful, and luckily it faded soon.

Several times I found myself being interrupted because I stopped breathing and was startled out of my relaxation. That was annoying. So I'm going to look up deep breathing and learn more about it to make sure I'm doing the best thing.

Last note: It seems the first time I wake up and write down what I remember is the most unreadable text in my DJ.  ::?:

----------


## Keitorin

<P>So I didn't wake up as many times this morning...but I also only had one dream, probably because I took Melatonin. I woke up at four and haven't been able to sleep since. I looked it up and found&nbsp;I may be going to sleep too early; also, I'm not sure why I didn't think about this until I read it, but my circadian rhythm has got to be messed up after my weird sleep change thing. I just need to give it time, I think. And try going to bed a little later.

Now I must do my best to stay awake all day, because I don't have the best record with short naps.

<HR><P></P><STRONG><FONT size=4>Thursday, June 12 2008:</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>11:46 p.m.</STRONG>

<B><I>Animal Preservation</I></B>

Had an argument with mom about animal preservation. She kept interrupting me (with her opinion) while I was trying to say my opinion. As if I didn't hear her the first time!


Weirdest dream ever/yet.

----------


## Valwen

Nice progress so far. I've never gotten the hang of waking up after my dreams to write them down, but it seems you got it on your first try. I'll definitely start trying to do that again. Do you think you might have sleep apnia? I've noticed you have trouble with forgetting to/stopping breathing.

----------


## Keitorin

> Nice progress so far.



Thanks! It's slow going, but then again I haven't recalled my dreams in years until now.





> I've never gotten the hang of waking up after my dreams to write them down, but it seems you got it on your first try.



It wasn't on purpose, trust me. My sleeping schedule has been _really_ crazy the last month (actually, it has been for years and now I'm trying to fix it), and so I think it's a product of that. I'm not sure what'll happen to the awakenings when I do get it fixed.





> Do you think you might have sleep apnia? I've noticed you have trouble with forgetting to/stopping breathing.



I kind of wondered, but its only happened the last couple of nights. I think it's due to my sleeping schedule as well and maybe from trying out meditation and stuff. Before, I'd just collapse into bed in exhaustion and now I actually have to work at getting to sleep. I'll keep an eye on it and see if it gets any better.

It was nice of you to comment!  ::thanks::

----------


## Keitorin

Nap dream.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>Friday, June 13, 2008:</FONT></STRONG>

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/jasmine480.jpg?t=1213394365" border=0>

<STRONG><EM>Jasmine</EM></STRONG>

<STRONG>4:00 p.m.</STRONG>

Rachel and Matt had just arrived from Tennessee. Rachel was by the cat's food bowls when she called into mom's room for Riley, but she called her "Jasmine", the name Rachel originally had given her when she first got her. Matt then called out, "Here, Riley!".


Then my phone vibrated and woke me up. I recalled this dream ten minutes after I got up when I threw Riley one of her toys.

<b>Note:</b> Rachel is my sister and Matt is her boyfriend. I live in Indiana, them in Tennessee.

----------


## Keitorin

No recalled dreams, though at one point I swear I had three in my head. Could be wishful thinking.

Anyway, after some researching, I've decided to start taking Melatonin again every night until I see progress. Hopefully there will be some, because if I keep waking up at 4am it may mean I'm depressed (I wouldn't be surprised). I am 95% sure though that it's due to my sleep schedule change and should get better within the next couple of weeks.

Unfortunately, this may effect my dreaming. I really want me to just keep going with it, but I know my health is more important; I need to tend to it now, before it gets worse. I'm going to be taking Vitamins again since we finally got some money to get some. My eczema is acting up as well as my allergies. I have this nasal drainage thing going on when I lay down that makes it hard to breath properly.  :Sad:  But I can't take my Zyrtec now because it makes me so sleepy when I need to avoid napping. *sigh*

Hopefully things will change for the better soon!  ::yawn:: 

<STRONG>Edit:</STRONG>

Just found this:

<BLOCKQUOTE>Melatonin is a neurotransmitter/hormone that is only active during sleep. It is being metabolized when you fall asleep from Serotonin, a neurotransmitter that is being metabolized from the amino acid Tryptophan. Melatonin increases non-REM sleep and makes it easier for you to fall asleep. But it has also an interesting rebound effect that gives more frequent and vivid dreams. The vividness might even give you a lucid dream.</BLOCKQUOTE>

_Interesting!_

----------


## Keitorin

<P>Power-nap (that actually stayed a power-nap) dream.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I took the nap on mom's bed, her side. 
<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>
Saturday, June 14, 2008:</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>5:51 p.m.
</STRONG>
<STRONG><EM>Ordering Snacks</EM></STRONG>

Dad was sitting on&nbsp;his side's&nbsp;corner of his and mom's bed. I was either propped up on the pillows or lying down&nbsp;on his side of the bed. Dad was flipping through a phone book type book and we were discussing what to order. The first thing might have been movies, then we moved on to snacks and popcorn was one of the options.


Me and my dad are not very close and don't sit near each other often, much less watch movies and such together, so this was a weird dream. I also found it interesting that I had the dream in the same room I fell asleep in. I think that's a very natural occurence, but still. The first time I sleep in mom's bed in forever - you'd think I'd find it strange and become lucid or something.

----------


## Keitorin

Now I've been waking at 2 a.m. unable to go back to sleep, but by some miracle (I was reaaally tired when I laid down) I managed to fall back asleep a few hours later this morning.

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Tuesday, June 17, 2008:</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>3 a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> One I wish I could remember because it might have fit in the <A href="http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=19509">DCs Say the Darndest Things</A> thread at DV. I soo tried to remember but it was pretty nonsensical it's hard enough remembering normal details for me in the first place.

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> Might have been said by Stewart's dad from <A href="http://www.amazon.com/Shanghaied-Moon-Michael-Daley/dp/0399246193/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1213705077&sr=  8-1">Shanghaied to the Moon</A> by Michael Daley. I re-read the book yesterday. I wish I remembered this one. &gt;_&lt;

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I'm 99% sure the only reason I had/recall these is because I've been poring over the <A href="http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=19509">DCs Say the Darndest Things</A> thread the last few days.

I had a dream either yesterday or the before about me standing on a beach or ocean, and there was possibly a DC there with me. I was getting teary and felt this overwhelming joy and maybe sadness while looking out over the water, and I woke feeling that. I had teary eyes and after the feelings faded I wondered what the heck was wrong with me until I remembered. *cough*

----------


## Keitorin

<P>Napped on mom's bed, set stove timer for 45:, slept extra 30 min.

<HR>
<FONT size=4><STRONG>Tuesday, June 17, 2008:</STRONG></FONT>

*inappropriate*
_adjective_
1. not suitable for a particular occasion etc; "noise seems inappropriate at a time of sadness"; "inappropriate shoes for a walk on the beach"; "put inappropriate pressure on them" [ant: appropriate] 

2. not in keeping with what is correct or proper; "completely inappropriate behavior" 

- dictionary.com

<STRONG>3:10 p.m.
</STRONG>
Had an inappropriate dream after falling asleep on mom's bed. Involved inappropriate objects. *cough* At the end of the dream (I don't remember many specifics, and what I do I'm too embarrassed to admit to!  ::embarrassed:: ) I&nbsp;tidied up and then people came home. In real life, I woke up and mom came home.

Strangely enough (or, appropriately enough), I think there was also a piece of paper involved (I don't remember what it was for). I kind of wish I remembered more so I knew that there was some method in the madness.


I do think it's all this&nbsp;threads' fault: "<A href="http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=49240">How to avoid sexual distractions</A>". I don't have that topic's problem, but I do think this dream was prompted by that thread as I read it before laying down. XD

----------


## Keitorin

Woke up at 1 a.m., immediately remembered to take Melatonin...conked back out, woke at 4 a.m. I think, slept again and woke with alarm at 7 a.m.. Feel sleepy keep yawning - but my mind is alert. Feel happy and relieved, can take small nap later.

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Wednesday, June 18, 2008:</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>7 a.m.</STRONG>

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/honda-evo6-concept-motorcycle-76676.jpg?t=1213791650" border=0>

<EM><STRONG>Astrocity</STRONG></EM>

I'm Tim from Home Improvement, and I'm driving a motorcycle after Allen, also on a motorcycle. He's just driven over a trailer (like the one from Ben 10, but wider and taller), flew over it and onto another building. I'm hesitant to follow because I've never done it before, but in the end I fly on after him.

I&nbsp;try to do a hop at the last second to get over and onto&nbsp;the other&nbsp;(metal) building (type thing) but I miss. I fall into the water with the bike. I try to keep me and the bike up, clinging onto the side of the building. (I can't remember if Allen halls me up, but) suddenly I'm up on the trailer or the building and he's questioning me about what I thought I was doing, and about something I told him earlier.


The only thing I remember is how he wanted to do 'astrocity' (exact word) and he thought I had because of something I said earlier, so he was angry that I'd held a tidbit out there on how to do it and hadn't followed up. I asked him if he really believed in 'astrocity'. I don't remember what it was that I'd actually told him about before that got him wondering, something supernatural or other I'm pretty sure.

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> I can't swim in real life, can't drive either. I watched Home Improvement with my mom for about ten minutes at some point last night. I never watched the show before. In real life I'd been reading about AP (astral projection). I think by 'astrocity', we probably meant astral... or something...

<EM><STRONG>School Days Are Gone
</STRONG></EM>
I think I'm younger, possibly the age I was when still in public school. I think I flew or floated while outside the school, before I saw the dead animal. I remember holding my dress down as I landed on the grass beside the sidewalk.

There was a dead animal outside (to the right of the steps and over a bit), and I considered calling the ASPA or something, but didn't. I headed to the door, and I saw a woman. I thought she was coming out, so I opened the door for her, but she was actually going into a door beside the front doors. I was disappointed.

As I walked through the hall, I felt very disoriented and remember thinking it'd been a while since I'd been there. It felt like I was there for a reason and that I had a place I belonged normally.

There was a little girl in the bathroom (see notes). She was washing her hands, and we were talking. I might have washed my hands before or after her, or we did it together.


That's all I remember about that one, but it triggered old memories, both dream and real. In a dream one, I remember walking the halls of an empty school, and another possibly recurring one of being out on the playground. Real life memory: I can't remember for the life of me if this was in the morning or after school, but we had to sit in the halls until it was time to do whatever it was we did (go to classrooms? line up?).

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I stopped public school after Rickman in grade 6 I believe. Also, I have no idea which school was in my dream because they're kind of a jumble in my head. I know the part with the dead animal was at the school I was at last, same as the inside, but the bathroom... hmm. Oh man, my memory is so messed up. It was probably Rickman Elementary School. *sniff* Looking through the official website is making me cry. I see a couple of my old teachers are still there...

<STRONG>Reminder to self:</STRONG> Find that photo of you in a dress (that you might have been wearing in dream), or the Outside Day one where you can see the steps and upload it for this dream.

<HR>
I can't believe I remembered so much. These are the most vivid dreams I've had since I started dream recall, and this is the happiest I've been in awhile. Two dreams! And I actually slept! *weep*

----------


## Keitorin

<P>I did it again! Yesterday I woke up at 1 a.m., and I did again this morning. I immediately took the Melatonin and got back to sleep. I may not even have needed it I was so tired, but I want to be sure before I stop taking them. I actually also managed to stay up long enough to write down my dream, and I have no idea what I wrote. That's an exciting part of all this - getting to wake up and read what dream I had. XP 
<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Thursday, June 19, 2008:</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1:25 a.m.

<EM>Animal Parts</EM></STRONG>

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/skull_sketch157173351_std.jpg" border="1">

This guy was telling his dream. He was describing false awakenings where he kept waking up, and when he'd go back to sleep, he'd dream he'd find an animal body part - not like a real one (I don't think), maybe bones? I think there was a human skull as well.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I've never had a false awakening that I remember and have only read about them. I think I read a thread yesterday about the most frustrating dreams people had, and some of them answered with some false awakening experiences.

<STRONG>Interpratation</STRONG> (a la <A href="http://www.dreammoods.com/">Dream Moods</A>)<STRONG>:</STRONG>

<STRONG>Bones:</STRONG> To see bones in your dream, suggests the discovery of your personal, family, or cultural secrets. It is also symbolic of your underlying strengths that you have not yet recognized. To dream of broken bones, signifies that you have discovered or realized that there is a weakness in your plans or in your thinking.&nbsp; Your dream may call for you immediate attention to a particular situation or relationship.

o_O I don't have family or cultural secrets, though mom did tell me something really awful that happened in her past last night. So it could be personal secrets. The underlying strengths thing is interesting. I know there's weakness in my thinking, and I actually woke up this morning thinking that something needed to be done immediately about our money situation - "what can I do?" even though I know I'm so bad with people I'd probably just ruin any attempts at helping.

Anyway, but why would some guy be picking up the bones, I wonder. And who was he telling his dream to, and why? More info plz, subconscious.  :Sad: 

<STRONG>Skull:</STRONG>To see a skull in your dream, symbolizes danger and death. Alternatively, it denotes the secrets of the mind.

Secrets of the mind, huh? That's pretty much what I'm doing here. Wait, danger?!  :paranoid: 

Now I wish I could remember the body parts. *cough* And why all but one were animal bones. I don't remember how I knew they were animal bones, but I wrote it down, so.

<HR>
Okay, when I read what I'd written in my RL DJ I was seriously like "WTF?". This is an odd experience - reading something I've written and not remembering it. I wish I'd written down more or remembered more.

----------


## Valwen

Awesome! Full dreams! Good job so far; it's just the start! 8)

----------


## Keitorin

> Awesome! Full dreams! Good job so far; it's just the start! 8)



Thanks, and I hope so!  ::meditate::

----------


## Keitorin

I wasn't going to type this up first, but I don't want to go getting lazy so I decided to do it after all.

Last night,&nbsp; I didn't wake up at 1, 2 or 4! I didn't need to take a Melatonin. I did wake up at 6, but was able to go back to sleep for the remaining hour.

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Saturday, June 21, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/romarriage.jpg?t=1214079803" border=0>

So the only thing I remember is Conrad telling me in Google Talk that he's had many marriages (in the MMORPG Ragnarok Online).

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> Conrad is my best friend, we met about six years ago online in RO. As for the RO marriages, we've married twice (or more times)&nbsp;for fun but I doubt he's ever married anyone else.

I do remember that there was more to this conversation, but it was too much to recall.

----------


## englishrose

> *Welcome to my Dream Journal!*
> 
> I've only discovered LD recently. I was actually reading the Wikipedia entry on Sleep to find out what the average amount of sleep needed for my age was. From there, I followed the link to Dream because I suddenly realized *I haven't remembered my dreams in years. I'd forgotten about dreaming entirely*. Once I got to Lucid Dreaming, I didn't look back... especially since I remembered for the first time in a long time a couple of dreams I've had in the past.



This is what got me into LD (well, i've only just started the process!) - basically that I realised I haven't remembered a dream in a very long time! Which sadden me a little, so i'm really excited. i remembered my first dream today!

keep up the good work!

----------


## Keitorin

> This is what got me into LD (well, i've only just started the process!) - basically that I realised I haven't remembered a dream in a very long time! *Which sadden me a little, so i'm really excited.* i remembered my first dream today!
> 
> keep up the good work!



Same here! May we both have lots of success.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Keitorin

So I woke up, and my mind was blank. I tried asking, "what did I dream?" and also just acting like I was going back to sleep (almost really did). It wasn't working.&nbsp;The minute I stopped trying to remember, it just popped into my head. ^_^;;

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Sunday, June 22, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>7.35 a.m.</STRONG>

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/yononaka-v01-c01-005.jpg?t=1214136339" border=0>

<STRONG><EM>Within Our World</EM></STRONG>

There were two twins in it. For some reason, we were in this bathroom. It had a basement door (left), a very large (black) cupboard (right wall), a bathtub (right wall, below cupboard), a front door (right of bathtub, front wall).

I remember seeing a bottle of some type of product to the left beside some type of storage containers maybe (and some towels?), and it said "Siblings" under the product name. The bottle was aqua color and fairly large. I remember wondering what product needed to be used by siblings. 

We might have used the bathtub, I remember something about it.

So, we were tricking the people in the house (I don't know who). One of the twins was hiding in the large cupboard.

At one point, a guy knocked at the basement door I believe, telling us to hurry or something.&nbsp;Or maybe that's where the other twin came from? Towards the end, he knocked again, but on the front door,&nbsp;and we (me and the one twin) opened it and saw a Butler type guy. He was like a younger Alfred from Batman.

As me and the twin walked out, the twin in the cupboard called out to us. The twin I'm with with says to me something like, "I didn't hear anything. I've gotten used to it." I understood what he meant - he meant that he's been around his twin so much, he's gotten used to 'ignoring' him, like how siblings will do. The first part was said like, "<EM>I </EM>didn't hear anything, lalalala". Like we were now playing a trick on the twin.

Apparently, the first prank wasn't so important anymore, as we just left the twin.

I remember at the some point in the dream I was looking down at my clothes, and I was wearing Khakis. I was worrying something about them but for the life of me I can't remember what. Might have been wearing a white shirt. I remember thinking of what someone else was wearing... Hmm. *scratches head*

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> The twins remind me of Tsubaki and Tsumugi (twins) from the yaoi manga <A href="http://www.commonastherain.com/manga/yononaka/index.html">Yononaka wa Bokura ni Amai</A> (Spoiled Within Our World). Those two crack me up. XP

<HR>
I wonder what I can do when I get these annoying tidbits that rise briefly to the surface but I can't quiet grasp hold of...

----------


## Keitorin

This dream left me feeling strange (I kind of distanced myself from it up until now) after I woke up. I should have been feeling very happy to have LD'ed or something. I probably scarred myself for getting a robot instead of a man. Just read. XP

I didn't plan on LDing any time soon, so this dream came as a shock when I woke up. I'm very happy I did now, because it gave me some confidence. I actually kinda want to have the same dream again so I can understand what happened better.

<STRONG>Statistics:
</STRONG>
I started dream recall practice with my DJ June 10th. It's June 23rd right now.

I've recalled <U>19 dreams/fragments</U> in <U>13 days</U>.

Not bad, considering I can barely count on one hand dreams I remember from <EM>years</EM> ago, when I was a wee babe. XP

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Monday, June 23, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>7 a.m.</STRONG>

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/spc101c.jpg?t=1214272395" border=0>

<STRONG><EM>Danger, Will Robinson!</EM></STRONG>

I don't remember what I was doing before I became lucid. This sounds strange, but I may have been in a completely dark room sleeping in a large bed (even bigger than my mom's) with other people. I must have woken up and left the room, entering the kitchen. That's where I became lucid. I don't know if something triggered it, but I suddenly thought/asked, "Am I dreaming?" I checked the clock several times, it was kind of fascinating how the time would change. I remember it showed 11, 12, 5...

The clock RC was the only one I could remember, though I get this feeling I tried the finger-through-hand one first and it passed. Oh! I just remembered something! The moment I asked myself if I was dreaming, I knew I had to be because I read that if you have to ask, then there's good chance that you are.

I must have explored the area a bit, though it was very dark. At some point after, I used the spinning technique, though I'm not sure if I actually thought I was losing lucidity or I just remembered reading about it and wanted to try it. Either way, it felt great. I haven't spun around in real life in a long time! I also was worried I'd get too&nbsp;excited, so I tried something I've been doing in real life before bed - diaphragm breathing. It's weird, because I distinctly remembering thinking it weird how calm I was in the dream despite being <EM>lucid for the first time</EM>.

I think this next part was inspired by what I was thinking about before I fell asleep - sex. I tried not to, but I fell asleep before I could think of something else for a while!

So what I tried to was summon a guy. I apparently wanted to do it with him. I wasn't concerned about anyone in the household once I realized I was dreaming.

Instead of a man, I got a...a robot! It was white, and I remember three round buttons on it. For some reason, it wanted to self-destruct, and alarms kept going off. I also remember something about "protecting me", don't know where that comes from. It was trying to kill me, not protect me! I had to stop it, so I kept pressing the buttons to try and disarm it. I must have lost some lucidity, because I forgot that I could probably have controlled the robot...

That's when my alarm went off. For a split second I heard it in the dream before waking up.

----------


## lucid4sho

Congrats on the LD. The DJ is paying off. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=59495
Check out this thread. You can download a dream portal created by Jozen-Bo that is for drawing dreams on a spiral calendar so you can track patterns and monitor your dream progress accumulatively. Its been an extremely useful addition to my tape recorded DJ and it has had some really profound effects for me. Good luck.

Here is one of Jozen-Bo's one year completed dream portals:

----------


## Keitorin

> Congrats on the LD. The DJ is paying off. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=59495
> Check out this thread. You can download a dream portal created by Jozen-Bo that is for drawing dreams on a spiral calendar so you can track patterns and monitor your dream progress accumulatively. Its been an extremely useful addition to my tape recorded DJ and it has had some really profound effects for me. Good luck.



Hey, thanks!  :smiley: 

I've seen that thread before but didn't read it all. Now I am. It does look very interesting, although I can't draw very well and can't print out an enlarged copy of the chart.





> The act brings the dreaming focus to my minds attention, and makes dreaming almost 100% likely to occur.



That part definitely interests me. I do think I tend to forget how successful I'm being in so short amount of time, so seeing all my symbols on the chart would give me a nice confidence boost, I think! 

How has it been working for you lately?

----------


## lucid4sho

I've been really impressed with the portals effects, its strange, there is something more to it than just a DJ, in addition to better recall and more vivid dreams it can also somehow trigger OBE type experiences, which has happened once to me so far. I'm still discussing it with Jozen in the thread, trying to understand how it works. I think you can just print out 8 or 10 pages of the portal and tape them all together. I burned the file to a cd and took it to a print shop. Don't worry if you can't draw, i'm just making stick figures and such, I'm no artist either  :smiley:

----------


## Keitorin

So I figured it was time to type this up, seeing as how I only have a little over an hour until bed time. I'm not sure I'd be able to remember the three-four dreams I had last night on top of any I may recall tomorrow morning if I don't type now.

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Wednesday, June 25, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>7 a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG><EM>Dream One:</EM></STRONG>

This was a nightmare dream. All I remember is some very creepy nightmare creature that looked human-like chasing me down my hallway. I locked myself in my bathroom at the end. For some reason, I had this <EM><STRONG>tiny</STRONG></EM> blowdrier and was blowing it under the door. I looked under the crack but only saw two of my cats, Smokie and Baby.

The only other thing I remember is that my mom and my Aunt Sara were in the living room and had been throwing everything they could get a hold of it (?).
<STRONG>
Notes:</STRONG> It took place in my current residence. Sara lives in Tennessee and is one of my mom's sisters.

<STRONG><EM>Dream Two:</EM></STRONG>

Mom was psycho. <EM>Crazy</EM>. I don't remember much and don't want to remember, but I do recall that I locked myself in the bathroom like in Dream One. I remember screaming and crying, and mom's crazed face in my head...

Comment: This one creeped me out so bad, that it left an imprint on my even upon waking for hours. I don't even remember much, but the terror in my dream must have continued on a little... I'm okay now, but... *shudder*

<STRONG><EM>Dream Three:</EM></STRONG>

This one was an adventure type. I think my cousin was there. There was a house we started out at, I think, and we had to go in one direction to retrieve something. Next thing I know we're heading in the opposite direction to get something else. We arrive at what I think is a (old looking) baseball field, and there are wolves all in it (we were on like a slope facing down). At the bottom was a pile of dusty objects, which I retrieved. I'm almost certain there was a small notebook and a tape, wrapped in like a plastic sack. All very dusty.

<STRONG><EM>Fragment:</EM></STRONG>

<IMG src="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/th_100bill.jpg" border=0>

I have no idea if this is apart of Dream Three or one of the other dreams. I remember it involved a dinner table and dropping money. I ended up picking up someone's 100$ along with my 1$. I kept it. (Bad dream self, bad!)

<STRONG><EM>Dream Four:</EM></STRONG>

<IMG src="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/th_1246.gif" border=0>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp  ;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<IMG src="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/th_1252.gif" border=0>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp  ;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<IMG src="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/th_1515.gif" border=0>

I kind of got this one confused with Dream Three. I'm still not sure if they're separate or what.

There were some kind of weird blue creatures (they're skin texture reminds me of Baby Garm and Garm and the shape was like Santa Elves, the size and shape similar to (Christmas) Cookies from Ragnarok Online). I was hiding behind a&nbsp;large boulder at first until I came out and started fighting them, having some objective in mind.

<HR>
This is definitely a milestone for me. So many dreams, even if I don't remember every detail! Too bad a couple of them creeped me out in my waking life. I was afraid to see my mom for hours because I didn't want to think of her like that. I knew it was stupid to think that way, but it was definitely like the fear had just burrowed into the the heart of me from the dream for a while. o_O

----------


## Keitorin

I have been continuing to write in my offline DJ, but decided to wait a while and write in my online DJ because of the way I've been dreaming. Which is to say, with not much detail - usually just remembered bits and pieces which might make for a bunch of small entries.

Here we go...

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Unknown Date</FONT></STRONG>

This is an old dream I remember...somehow. Somehow, because must have been really young when I had it. In the dream, I was no older than nine I believe, and I was sitting on my mom's lap as she drove in a&nbsp;van.&nbsp; The van was an auto-drive van and I think I pretended to drive it. I only remember it being an amazing experience.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>June 24, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1:30 a.m.
</STRONG>
Something to do with drugs? There was a guy there.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I've never done any.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>June 27, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>9 a.m.?
</STRONG>
<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> Was running around a large building, which triggered a dream I've had once or twice in the past about running through the same type of building. A man and woman (very young, around 20) are running around (as if escaping something or trying to get to somewhere fast), and at some point the girl rides piggy-back on the guy. So they get to a room where sometime of class is being held. There pots of flowers in the isles. The man and woman run to the corner of the room and jump through the wall - except only the woman gets through, and the man is stuck. A&nbsp;woman in the class gets up, walks over and hands her necklace to him. It's in the shape of a heart and lined with diamonds, but one is missing. She sees it, and takes it back to fix it.

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> I might have been one of the people, but one of us pinched the other or ourselves and I said (they) didn't feel it. Or something.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I wonder if I was trying to get through to myself here? Haha. Only, I know some people <EM>do</EM> feel pain in dreams, so that RC is unreliable.

<STRONG>Dream 3:</STRONG> I don't <EM>think</EM> this is part of Dream 1. A man is laying on the ground in this closed dome type place, hiding along a raised hedge...thing...that contains a big garden. A bad guy is after him. 

<STRONG><FONT size=4>June 29, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>10 a.m.
</STRONG>
<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> Takes place in my current house, I think. There's a chocolate cake competition and I set my topping aside. I turn away for a minute, I when I turn back, someone has put something into it - sabotage, not a mistake. I was <EM>very</EM> angry. I think I somehow managed to fix it. We had until 5 p.m. to finish.

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> Airport somehow involved? I'm in a long skirt back in time, and there's a man involved.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>June 30, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>10 a.m.</STRONG>

Involved Dean, Sam an old and ship and a lost lump of something. Apparently.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Dean and Sam are from Supernatural.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 01, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>11 a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> A guy owed some type of money that was due. I helped him get away from his house. He had a fluffy cat.

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> I think I was back in time, in 1983. I was in a store with my grandma,&nbsp;except she looked&nbsp;different. Maybe a younger grandma Helen or some other old lady entirely.&nbsp;My dad was there as well, but he was the same age as now. The woman got her purse stolen. I believe I thought of my original time as 2009 (which is actually pretty normal, because I don't keep track of time closely in RL so have mistaken 2008 for 2009 before).

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> My mom actually told me that '83 is the year she met dad. It was a bad year for her besides that...

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 02, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>8 a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> Underwater excursions.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I freakin' wish I remember this! I kind of do, in a vaaaague way. ;.;

<STRONG>4, 8 and 9:58 a.m. (don't ask which order)</STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> <EM>Something</EM> was going on. There was a guy and me involved. Some type of disaster or weird event going on.

<STRONG>Dream 3:</STRONG> We were in a big room. <EM>We</EM> included me, my sister and at some point my sister and a man, possibly her husband. There were balloons everywhere, the kids playing in them. At one point the guy showed me something that could detect who was around in a large radius. It reminds me of a part in one of the <U>Keys to the Kingdom</U>&nbsp;series by Garth Nix where you can see through the wall out into the jungle/plains in the past where Dinosaurs were. At the end of the dream, I said something to my sister, Rachel, to imply that one of the girls either was with the man or wasn't, and it made her angry or sad, can't remember which. I felt incredibly awful and hurriedly scribbled something down and left through a door in the side room. I believe that she followed me out and we talked.

<STRONG>Dream 4:</STRONG> This may be part pf D3. I was a talking four leaf clover...

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 03, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>4&nbsp;a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> I was like...inside a fic, or reading on, or something. Except it wasn't like reading it, it was like I was observing the words or something. Very weird. All I remember is it involved Rodney and John from Stargate Atlantis and a hospital bed.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> This dream was brought on by reading some fics at mcshep_match. I know there was more to the dream, and I even went and checked the fic I had open when I got up to to see if it was the one in my dream... Hm.

<STRONG>10 a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> Tornado.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I've read that tornadoes are actually a dream sign for some people. I wonder why that is?

<STRONG>Thought:</STRONG> I have no entire idea if this was a dream or not, but when I woke up I thought this. There were two teams playing Football close to one another. One guy accidentally caught a ball from the other team. Everyone paused for a moment - and then carried on, all joining together to play one big game.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 04, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>4:30 a.m.</STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> Woke up (bolted?) thinking there were ants in/near the bed and I needed to get the bug spray. I managed to stop myself from practically sleepwalking/running to the kitchen because I saw Riley and stopped to pet her, which gave me time to come to my senses.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Earlier, I'd had to spray a bunch of ants on the floor in the living room. It didn't scare me or anything, it was just a bother having to move stuff to get to them, so I don't know why I dreamed of them.

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> This is one I never ever thought I'd have. It was a naked-at-school dream. Kids were sitting around, outside the girls bathroom at my old school. I was right outside of it, completely naked and trying to put on my clothes - except I put on my panties backwards. The kids laughed. I quickly put on my shorts and went into the bathroom.

<STRONG>Dream 3:</STRONG> This <EM>may</EM> have been part of D2. It had something to do with passing messages through...the toilet. You write a note on a piece of paper and flush it down the toilet.&nbsp;At some point me or someone else wrote "Hello?" and sent it.

<STRONG>8 a.m.
</STRONG>
<STRONG>Dream 4:</STRONG> Rachel was smoking and got caught. I think I did (smoked) at some point. I also got in trouble for having a phone.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I wrote a little more about D4, but I can't understand it. Oh, and I've never smoked. My sister may have once to try it, but not now.

<HR>

So I seem to be having more dreams a night, and a little better recall. I wish I could manage to remember more - I know there's more details, but I can't quite remember them before they're gone.

----------


## Keitorin

I tried a new method last night. Instead of writing in my bedside DJ, I reached over, grabbed my phone and recorder whatever I remembered (the title already has the date and time in it! so nifty). The bright light shocked my eyeballs the first time, but for the most part, I was able to cover my eyes the next times I used it. Each recording is about 30 seconds each, I haven't listened to them yet. I'm going to transcribe them in a minute.

Last night was my most vivid night of dreaming ever, I think. Sadly, I forgot most everything because I was feeling so sick and exhausted. I think they were long and complicated at well, but most of the details are right on the tip of my tongue...or were at some point.

Anyway, time to do some typing.
<HR>

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 05, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/conrad-1.jpg" border=0>

<STRONG><EM>Dream 1: Date With Weller Conrad
</EM></STRONG>
<EM>7:50 a.m.</EM>

This&nbsp;took place here in my house and mom was helping me keep track of time for a date after (?) I got ready. My date reminds me of <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Kyo_Kara_Maoh&#37;21_characters#Conrad_Wel  ler">Conrad</A> from <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyo_Kara_Maoh!">Kyou Kara Maou!</A>. Conrad look-alike is worried about being late.

Apparently we were going to go lay down somewhere and dream together (don't know if we wanted to dream share or just dream seperately). I changed my mind about doing it because I didn't want to go back to sleep.

I'm not sure if this is part of the above dream, but: There were a line of cans on the floor, and mom reminded me that I forgot to do something with one of them.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I've had more soda drinks in the house these past weeks than I've ever had, and I've been recycling them and making sure to put more in the fridge when needed, so that's probably why I dreamed about the last part (though I'm surprised I didn't remember to do whatever it was with the can on my own).

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/yaoimanga-1.jpg" border=0>

<STRONG><EM>Dream 2: Get Well Manga</EM></STRONG>

<EM>10: 21 a.m.
</EM>
Me and mom went to visit someone in the Hospital. They had a <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaoi">yaoi</A> manga in some compartment (above the bed?). It was very strange, because it was liking a computer slideshow of manga...

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> Chat room with pink page, a voice.

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> Grandma, Melissa, Sara? Mom? Me, a store.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>
July 06, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG><EM>Dream 1: Dangerous Breathing Technique</EM></STRONG>

<EM>5:30 a.m.</EM>

There was a woman underwater, using some kind of method for breathing in it. A man protested at some point. The two might have been related.

Might be part of above dream: There was something with New Zealand on it, and I think was there other stuff that had writing on it.

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/1039.gif" border=0>

<STRONG><EM>Dream 2: Prisoners of Baphomet</EM></STRONG>

<EM>9:40 a.m.</EM>

*shock* I remember this one (mostly). That's very good, because I only have some keywords written down.

Keywords: Island, Baphomet, prisoners, book, letter

There was this island in the middle of nowhere, secret from the outside world. Select few knew about it.

There's a woman on the shore looking out at the water. Suddenly, a Baphomet's horns and upper face bob out of the water (it looked a lot like the Baphomet in <A href="http://www.ragnarokonline.com/">Ragnarok Online</A> except the horns of the one in my dream were lots bigger, as well as the Bapho being bigger), and it keeps doing that for a few minutes. The water is darkish blue (kind of navy) and looks fake, like on a play stage.

The other part on the island had something to do with prisoners, and a little building on the west side of the island. Inside were books and stuff, and I looked in one and there was a letter. I don't remember what was inside of it - maybe that's how I knew about the prisoners, because it was about them? I think there was a guy inside the building...

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> A guy said to me, "You told me you were dangerous."

I believe he told me this after I did something, well...dangerous. And I do remember telling him I'm dangerous, though I don't know why.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 07, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/jensen-mirror.jpg" border=0>

<STRONG><EM>Dream 1: I'm Ugly and a Failure!</EM></STRONG>

Like <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jensen_Ackles">Jensen Ackles</A>&nbsp;in the bulimic fic.

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> That's all I wrote and all&nbsp;I remember. In the fic (which I'd just read), Jensen put on a mask, but was actually bulimic and thought of himself as ugly and a failure because of something that happened in his past. Jared was the only one to really get past the mask and get him started on the road to recovery.

<EM><STRONG>Dream 2: Finding the Key to Eternal Life</STRONG></EM>

<EM>7:39 a.m.</EM>

Like (season 3) episode 15 of Supernatural (research).

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> I'm thinking I was talking about the Alchemy research for eternal life. I'd just watched the episode.

<IMG src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/green-snake.jpg" border=0>
(the snake in my dream was longer, greener, less scaly and had a smaller head and longer, thin tail)

<STRONG><EM>Dream 3: Two Outlaws&nbsp;and a&nbsp;Baby (Who Went Back In Time)</EM></STRONG>

<EM>10: 40 a.m.
</EM>
Oh, I remember this nightmare.

Me and my sister, Rachel are trying to get home. Every time I remember that bit I think of our old house on Renee Lane in Tennessee, but whatever.

The setting was a really sandy, almost desert type place. I don't remember what happened before this, but I believe a woman gave us a strong gray-ish (like ash) colored wicker basket.&nbsp; I reached down inside and felt something weird, so I looked down. There was a green snake coiled up in it. At this point, I don't know where Rachel went. I reached in and took it out, putting it on the ground. Every time I'd back away, it would lunch forward and spit venom at me. When I'd move forward, it would back away. It was very much like a magnet deal.

So somehow I manage to get the snake back in the basket or something, and me and Rachel go to this guy's house looking for help. He knows immediately what the snake is and is kind of protective of it. It raps around his arm. We need a map and he gives it to us, but something happens along the lines of him swindling us. I'd&nbsp;had one of his babies in my arms (he had two), its name was Charles. We made a run for it, but just as we got to the car, I realized I still had the baby. I started to run back, but Rachel said to just bring it.

So with the baby, we drove away. At some point we drove between like...two trains? It was weird, and hard to explain.

I wrote down that at some point it was&nbsp;a two hour walk to where we need to go next.

Now, I believe it was at the end, but the dream 'rewinded' to when I was going to take the baby back. This time, I did, running back inside the house to sit the baby down and run out. I think the guy had a gun?

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 08, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Keywords:</STRONG> Doumeki, Watanuki.

<STRONG>Note to Self:</STRONG> Plz jot down more next time so I know what exactly Doumeki and Watanuki did in the dream. kthxbai.

<STRONG><EM>Dream 2: Tarot</EM></STRONG>

<EM>9:35 a.m.
</EM>
Tarot card reading.

I don't remember much more than that besides that it was a long reading and I remember feeling surprised at some of the things said. Wish I could remember at least one of the cards read. :/

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 09, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG><EM>Dream 1: Help</EM></STRONG>

<EM>6: 18 a.m.</EM>

<A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabari_no_%C5%8C">Kumohira</A> (?): "All because we need your help."

Keyphrase: Doing something that's needed.

<STRONG><EM>Dream 2:&nbsp; I've Got a Crush On You</EM></STRONG>

<EM>10:30 a.m.</EM>

Some kind of pageant. One of the women is called Anna. She reminded me of my old teacher, Mrs. Hastings. She was a little 'loopy' like <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luna_Lovegood">Luna Lovegood</A>, and she had a crush/feeling for <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severus_Snape">Severus Snape</A>.

There was also something about spying.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 11, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

Keyword: <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torchwood">Torchwood</A>

Note: Yes, that's all I wrote. *sniff*&nbsp;I have a feeling it was a really interesting dream, too...

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 12, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG><EM>Dream 1: Don't Forget</EM></STRONG>

<EM>3:22 a.m.
</EM>
I remember in my dream that I felt really sad that I might not remember any of it when I woke up. I think I was kind pf panicky as well, and definitely had teary eyes. When I woke up, I felt sad and a bit teary. 

I couldn't remember anything else when I woke up, unfortunately.

<STRONG><EM>Dream 2: Dream... Dream Journal</EM></STRONG>

<EM>5:07 a.m.</EM>

This one was a lucid!

I believe it started with me waking up in a living room. I don't think I recognize the house. Mom and dad were in a room to the left. I did the clock RC a bunch of times (I did it before I fell asleep, so I wonder if that had something to do with it?). I did briefly try flying after wondering what to do (wtf I did tried in my first LD and it didn't work either XD).A phone rang inside and I heard mom answer it. I don't think there was anyone on the other end, because mom hung up.

Around this point a few more things happened. I realized I was never going to remember all of it when I woke up, so, hoping it would help, I found a convenient piece of paper on the table and started writing everything that had happened so far. There were four things that happened before the play-fight below, and I couldn't remember the first two things.

At the end of the dream, mom and dad started play-fighting like mad, giggling, laughing, rolling around...even though I was pretty much ignoring them while I wrote everything down, it was <EM>awesome</EM>. I love seeing them so happy and stuff. In real life, their play-fighting always comes to a end because dad forgot his strength and 'hurts' mom, so they have to stop.

So I woke up, and I couldn't remember the first things on my list...

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> There was something wrong with my eye at some point - it was like, swollen shut or something. I don't remember when or anything, but I think because I'm not used to lucids and being able to do whatever I want, I didn't think to will it away. So I just ignored it.

<STRONG><EM>Dream 3: Desperate Times...</EM></STRONG>

<STRONG><FONT color=#ff0000>Warning:</FONT></STRONG> Too Much Information

This one was weird. And desperate.

This<EM> may</EM> have been part of Dream 2, but I'm inclined to believe it was a whole 'nother lucid.

So in it, I realized I was dreaming. I immediately grasped at the chance and masturbated, knowing I could will away the blood.

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> In real life, I'm on my period. I haven't masturbated with my hands (instead of quickly in the shower with the shower head) in...can't remember how long. I was going to yesterday or the day before, but my period started. So I was going to do it in the shower but I felt awful because of cramps and couldn't. So I was pretty desperate before I fell asleep, so it must have carried over in my dream.

<HR>
I'm having so many more fandom dreams now, even if they're just brief or the character(s) is brief.

Oh, and I have still been waking up at random times every night when I assume a dream ends. I'm usually able to remember something and write it down. I'm liking it for the most part!

I really need to start typing my entries up the same day I have the dream(s).

----------


## Keitorin

Well, the phone record method seems to be working, though I have to make sure I talk loud enough or the hold the phone closer, and that I don't talk too long or I get cut off. 

I wonder if my mom still has that tape recorder she used in college...

Recording works better than writing it down because my thoughts run faster than my hand can keep up, so most of the time I just scribbled down keywords, thinking I'd remember what they meant when I woke up. 

I was sadly mistaken. But with recording, I can quickly say all I remember and then go back and add stuff if I remember more (which I usually do because saying it aloud seems to help a lot for some reason).

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>Unknown Date</FONT></STRONG>

Dream 1 triggered remembrance of a dream or dreams I've had before about driving. In the dream(s), I could drive, but not very well. I still drove places.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Don't drive in real life. Yet. The pressure to learn is always high, though.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 13, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<EM>9: 11 a.m.</EM>

<STRONG><EM>Dream 1: Wild Ride</EM></STRONG>

Me and a girl (who kind of reminds of a girl named Stacey from my old school) were getting in my mom's red van to go somewhere. I wanted to drive, but ended up letting her drive. She was doing pretty good and was a better driver than I am, but there was some issues.

For instance, we got to this really slim drive around like...a mountain. Very curvy. She was going too fast, and I told her that my mom told me about these and how you're supposed to drive slowly. We did these weird spins around it, and I guess we made it.

Only, we did crash after that into some trees and woods. Me and the girl, who was then somehow my sister, Rachel (notoriously somewhat bad driver), tumbled out of the van somehow and into the woods. I rolled a bit down a hill, but Rachel fell in between these cracks into a small cavern type thing. I immediately called for help because I didn't know how to get down, but there was only a lady walking towards the accident, chattering on her cellphone.

She did apparently here my cries because, still on the phone, she walked down into the woods and suddenly there was a path to Rachel to go through. The woman walked inside, and me and my sister both said at the same time, "She is <EM>so</EM> going to die." Rachel got out, and I heard the eeriest sound from the cave. Every time I think about it, I get this image of a rotting zombie woman dragging herself around the cave. Surprisingly, the woman got out as well, cellphone forgotten as she ran screaming.

As Rachel was coming out of the cave, I remember asking her if she wanted me to get the stuff that'd fallen out with us. She said yes. One thing was a jug of something, like laundry soap. It had a pink cap, and nearby were sold old ones warped into a different shape and not ours. I looked over and there was also an afghan blanket that could only have been crocheted by my mother or one of the ones we had in the living room.

Before we left, we turned to each other and Rachel said, "I won't tell anyone about your fear of ________ (I think there was more than one thing in there) if you don't tell anyone about what just happened."

I agreed, and we left.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Yeah, I don't remember what Rachel said I was afraid. I think it was too weird, and I distinctly remember the word 'court'.

<STRONG><EM>Dream 2:&nbsp;Gone Skating: Terrors in the Dark</EM></STRONG>

<EM>11: 37 a.m.</EM>

There was a skating competition, but there was only me and another girl there, and didn't get along (at first). My sister was also there as well as, I think he was, the girl's dad.

What we had to do was jump and spin, and the audience would decide who won (I didn't see any judges). It took place in a small gym, with one side of bleachers with people clumped in the middle.

I think she jumped first. When it was my turn, something distracted me (maybe a man out on the floor?) and I didn't do my best. After that, we (me, the girl, my sis and the girl's dad) went outside to sit around the steps.

I don't know when this part happened, but Rachel and the girl had gone off somewhere. Me, I went inside, straight to the gym and did another jump-spin. A couple of them, actually. The audience cheered a lot. 

I think there's a gap in my memory at this point.

Now we're all going back inside, except... there's something wrong! It's pitch dark and no one knows where they're going, particularly the people on skates (including me). Things are buzzing around on the ceiling, and either the people leave now, or they were gone when we went in.&nbsp;There are&nbsp;wasps! Wasps are all over the place, and the people who remain are screaming and running. I run (er, skate) as was well, but all I remember is a small room, and coming out of it to see Rachel in the next room over chatting to my mom (I think) on the computer. We go out together to the gym, and it's possibly light again (even in the dark, I'm able to see in my dreams). My dad is there sitting at a small table, on a laptop (possibly talking to mom too). The wasps are gone, and I remembering saying it was 'okay now' to my sister. 

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I remember that someone was going on with the girl's dad, but whatever it was eludes me now.

<HR>
Damn, those are long. o_o This recording thing must really be helping.

----------


## lucid4sho

> <STRONG>Note:</STRONG> There was something wrong with my eye at some point - it was like, swollen shut or something. I don't remember when or anything, but I think because I'm not used to lucids and being able to do whatever I want, I didn't think to will it away. So I just ignored it.



Thread about eyes being closed in dreams:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=61488

I mentioned in the above thread a few weeks ago that I frequently seem to get one eye stuck shut at the beginning of many lucids and it takes me a minute to get it open. So if you are like me, you might experience that from time to time.

----------


## Keitorin

> Thread about eyes being closed in dreams:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=61488
> 
> I mentioned in the above thread a few weeks ago that I frequently seem to get one eye stuck shut at the beginning of many lucids and it takes me a minute to get it open. So if you are like me, you might experience that from time to time.



o_o Interesting! I wonder why...

----------


## lucid4sho

> o_o Interesting! I wonder why...



It seems like the dream gets initiated, but the left and right parts of the brain controlling vision haven't synchronized yet, or just aren't quite ready. So it manifests as one or both eyes being shut, i dunno. I was thinking maybe its because I sleep on my stomach and the side of my head that is facing down is getting more blood flow, so it makes sense that there would be a slight difference in behavior from my left and right side. Do you sleep on your stomach ever ?

----------


## Keitorin

<P><STRONG>To Self:</STRONG> Less 'things form the past' dreams, more underwater excursions and adventure type dreams. Please and thanks.
<HR><P></P><STRONG><FONT size=4>July 14, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> I either had three choices, or three chapters/episodes/something of yaoi (possibly Mirage of Blaze - I've been reading the light novels) instead of something else.

<EM>11:32 a.m.+</EM>

<EM><STRONG>Dream 1: Strange Affair</STRONG></EM>

I was on a bus with other people. My dad was in the seat in front of me. At some point I helped some little kids put their shoes back on.

A woman came up to me as she was getting of the bus, asking if I had anything she could put in her bras. I told her I didn't, and that nobody would/should be looking at her breasts anyway (heh, naive dream self?). I remember thinking that it didn't matter if she had small or no breasts, it shouldn't matter. She was a pretty woman, had shoulder-length blond-hair. She got balled up newspaper from someone to use.

Now here are some bits that I don't know where they fit...

My and my sister were sitting on a bed in a small room, possibly in a trailer. We were both very upset because my dad was now with the woman from the bus (I don't know where my mom was). At one point we screamed in frustration and I think dad came to check in on us. He wasn't himself (he didn't seem to care that we were upset), which made it worse.

At some point on the bus, I watched dad and he looked upset and seemed to be thinking about something. I knew it was mom, and I wondered why he and mom weren't together anymore.

I was making upset/angry faces at him when he looked away, and tried to act normal when he looked towards me. Someone a few rows back and to the right (I was on the left, two or three rows behind the driver) was watching me.

I recorded that Uncle Tim was the cause of dad's change (my dad is known for acting like Tim when he comes around, and me and mom don't like it because Tim's crude sometimes) but it was only a feeling I think that it was him as the cause. Listening to it, I sound pretty upset in the recordings.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Dad did have an affair once, and it was awful. Maybe it's my subconscious poking at it, like the thing with Leigh and such.

<STRONG><EM>Dream 2: Escape</EM></STRONG>

I was at my old school friend Leigh's house (in Tennessee) and I wanted to go home. I was going to ride home, but for some reason Leigh wouldn't let me or something. So I said I'd walk home, and despite her protests I started walking. 

I walked a little ways, rounded a corner and found myself at the entrance to where I currently live, a trailer park.

<HR>

Okay, I asked mom about her tape recorder. She hasn't used it since college, so it could be anywhere. Hope she can find it, I can find an empty tape, and the playback (even with me mumbling in to it) will sound okay.

----------


## Keitorin

I am being a bad girl. I do want to get better at dream recall, and I was really getting there. I am definitely still dreaming plenty, but when I wake up I forget that it wasn't real - so I don't place much importance on remembering them, because they 'really happened so of course I remember'. It's really weird and annoying, and I know it's because of my current sleeping habits. The bad sleeping came from a sudden burst of motivation to write, which doesn't happen often. It seems I write a lot more when I do it straight through, so there for a few days I didn't sleep until about 6 a.m. I've been stuck on that schedule even after I got a lot of the writing out of my system...

So basically, most of what's below is pieces and scribbles of dreams that I managed to remember or make out because I was too tired to write properly. &gt;_&lt;

___ = Can't read what I wrote down in my offline journal
<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 15, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream 1 Subject:</STRONG> <A href="http://mirage%20of%20blaze/">Mirage of Blaze
</A>
<STRONG>Fragment Keywords:</STRONG> Beth, suicide, ___

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> Singing a Japanese song

<STRONG><U>Notes:</U></STRONG> Beth is from my old school, along with my friend Leigh.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 16, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment Keywords:</STRONG> stole, <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_who">Doctor Who</A>, animal keychains, store, P, ___

<STRONG>Dream:</STRONG> I can't remember much, just that me and the Doctor were standing on the bottom shelves at a store looking through things of keychain animals and taking certain ones. This is another example of me doing something immoral in a dream - stealing.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 18, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream 1 Subject:</STRONG> Snakes (another one...)

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> Some type of disaster - tornado (this is another example of my disaster/possible&nbsp;tornado&nbsp;dreams)? A little boy (somewhere between 6-10) runs back into a house to find his friend (a girl). His parents call out to him.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 19, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream:</STRONG> Katrina was my school teacher. We (the class) called her "Miss Katrina". I had two workbooks and I lent one to Anda because the owner of the spare one I had died. The spare workbook kept making a sound like one of those gift cards with music. It was going "Ciaossu" like <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reborn%21">Reborn</A>. I went over and turned it off. I got into a huge fight with the teacher, telling her that she taunted me. I ran out and left in a car. I remember walking by a boy and adult. I was on the verge of crying.

<STRONG><U>Notes:</U></STRONG> Katrina is my aunt. Anda went to my old school.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 22, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream Subject:</STRONG> Probably <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naruto">Naruto</A>.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 24, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream Subject:</STRONG>&nbsp;<A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naruto">Naruto</A> again.

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> A library, one book titled started with F and was two words, and was the third book in a series.

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> Jacob, other people there in some kind of house for a vacation/get-away.

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> Jacob is&nbsp;my old crush from&nbsp;my old school. I dream a lot about school for some reason considering it was so long ago and my memory sucks.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 28?, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> Sara got hurt/lost memories.

Had this one before?

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> Not sure if I wrote that last line for the fragment or I remember that I had another dream that I might have had before.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 29, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> ___ out of floor, spoke aloud.

<STRONG>Dream Subject:</STRONG> <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naruto">Naruto</A>: Neji, Shikamaru?, Tsunade

<STRONG><FONT size=4>July 30, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> I was with Conrad and I don't know if he let me in or I went in anyway, but there was this large field with these huuuge dogs in it (not as big as Sesshoumaru in <A href="http://bp2.blogger.com/_tfHYagtLqnE/R7btjQp91cI/AAAAAAAAAFU/OHsbUeWhBpA/s1600-h/iy_sesshomaru003.jpg">dog form</A>, think&nbsp;time skip&nbsp;<A href="http://media.animegalleries.net/albums/userpics/97843/Kiba%20and%20Akamaru%20Shippudden~0.jpg">Akamaru</A>&nbsp;but maybe a little bigger). The field was a secret.

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> Conrad is my online friend I mentioned in my earlier Ragnarok Online dream.

<STRONG>Fragment Keywords:</STRONG> Website with vids and music (lol wonder if I was dreaming of YouTube).

<STRONG>Dream Subject:</STRONG> Other <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naruto">Naruto</A>&nbsp;dreams

<HR>&nbsp;Oh, but some good news is that mom handed over the recorder. It just needs batteries.

----------


## Keitorin

Um, wut? Another Naruto _and_ stealing dream?

Am I trying to tell myself...something? o_o;

Also, towels. Warm, big, fluffy towels...

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 02, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<EM><STRONG>Watch</STRONG></EM>
&nbsp;
Involved three guy characters from Naruto. I think one of them was Sasuke, maybe the other two were Neji and Shino. I get the feeling there's missing fragments here, but next thing is that we stole some...towels. It was in a store, and one of the towels was dark and hawaiin like. We walked away as police were arriving. We had two light blue cars side by side and escaped in those. Oddly enough, I remember that our cars made up one word over the top when pressed together. I can't get the word "Idiot" out of my head when I think of what it said, so it might have been that.

A couple smidges I remember are: One of the boys cooped up in a house/hut. A man none of us liked. Swimming at some type of resort.

At the end of the dream, one of the boys said to the other, "Watch." At the end of their conversation.

----------


## Keitorin

<B><FONT size=4>August 03, 2008</FONT></B>

<STRONG><EM>Heading for the Highway, Looking for Disaster</EM></STRONG>

<EM>1 p.m.</EM>

Me and mom were at Wal Mart and were about to leave. Only, we weren't in the parking lot, but off to the right of it, where I think the garden area is at the Wal Mart here. There were two - cars mom's old red one, and dad's current white one. Mom said she'd come back for the other one and that I could stay with her.

However, I stayed with mom's car, the one that was left. When she left, I decided - "why wait?", and I drove her car and headed home. I was sitting on the passanger side though, and had a bit of a panic trying to use the gas and break pedals... Like my other car dreams, I had some funky crash experiences. Also, time was warped, seeming to go on forever. It doesn't take near as long as it did in the dream to get home from Wal Mart in real life. At one point, it was dark (and I remember wondering why mom would want to go back for the car if it was goig to bed so late). I was also warped somehow - like I was on some kind of drug. I remember passing up either Ball State (here in IN) or TTU (in TN), and I was very worried about running into someone. I thought about stopping, but didn't know how or something. I eventually (almost over halfway home) crashed off to the side of the road, and a tow truck towed me home. It was like in fast forward - at one point the driver stopped at Lee's to eat, but I didn't have anything. I was too busy worrying about how mom was going to react when we got home. I woke just before we got there.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 04, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

Me and others were being led through this very secret place. At one point we were led down some stairs, were three ninja type people were guarding (wearing more fancy type clothes). I asked the first one (who's garbed all in black)&nbsp;permission to pass.&nbsp;They didn't answer, just stared at me with one eye showing. They may all have been Asian.

At one point I/we were in a room with a (scientist) guy who looked like Daniel Jackson from Stargate SG-1.


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 05, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Keywords:</STRONG> Guy - main character, woman (blonde-brown, frizzy hair), a boy (black hair)

<STRONG>Keywords 2:</STRONG> Snake

<STRONG>Dream:</STRONG> I'm typing something up but I accidentally submit it before I'm finished. I can't edit it because it's Fanfiction.Net.&nbsp;


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 06, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> Hiding in a house/outside.

<STRONG>Keywords:</STRONG> Melissa (my aunt), me, Rachel, bunch of money and a wallet, some kind of songs

<STRONG>Keywords 2:</STRONG> A bee

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> Making some type of craft(s).

<STRONG>Keywords 3:</STRONG> Orochimaru, Jiraiya (from Naruto)


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 08, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> I'm at some kind of little gathering, I think, and there are artificial intelligence cats wandering around. One's name is Yamato and another's is の (Japanese word "no" which means apostrophe 's basically - I wondered if there was a name before it indicating ownership but can't remember). 

Conrad is locked up in a part of the building - it seems he's some kind of bad guy in this dream, because we let out these pink wisps that are bad. I think I went to the room he was in and tried to help him.

<STRONG>Keywords:</STRONG> Shino, Kiba (from Naruto)


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 09, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Keyword 1:</STRONG> The __?__ &gt; Jellyfish

<STRONG>Keyword 2:</STRONG> School

<STRONG>Dream Fragment 1:</STRONG> Reina-chan (youngest daughter), another daughter and a couple of sons.

<STRONG>Dream Fragment 2:</STRONG>&nbsp;"At least Doumeki was(n't?) dead blah blah etc.", Keyword: enemies

<STRONG>Dream Fragment 3:</STRONG> Like FFT(did I mean Final Fantasy 10?) attack/battle.


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 10, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Dream Fragment:</STRONG> Naked Sims (The Sims 2)

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I think was when I was thinking about how to get Sims to show their parts.

----------


## Keitorin

<FONT size=+1><B>August 11, 2008</B></FONT>

<STRONG>Keyword 1:</STRONG> Koyuki

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> A couple days ago I saw a Naruto movie on and realized that the girl it's about; her name is Koyuki. I hadn't seen the movie in a while on the 11th though.

<STRONG>Keyword 2:</STRONG> Some pairing

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> Inuyasha dream.


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 12, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> Super-powered Naruto, modern world

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> A store, me with hair down and dyed pink, a mom and baby

<STRONG>Fragment 3:</STRONG> A Japanese guy - me crawling around.


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 14, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> Swollen tongue, hospital

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> A tracker

<STRONG>Fragment 3:</STRONG> Shower/bathroom dream(s)

<STRONG>Fragment 4 (with 3?):</STRONG> Bathrooms - I couldn't pee (shy bladder).


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 15, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Keywords:</STRONG> Katekyo Hitman Reborn!, 1827 (Hibari x Tsuna)

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> VERY weird, because I don't really care for HibaTsuna). Wish I could remember what happened in it though. XP

<STRONG>Keywords:</STRONG> Field trip. Lee (or Leigh?), cow epidemic, some scribbles I can't read *squint*, I-spy game (porcelain), Nikki, my partner - "forever partner".


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 17, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Fragment Keywords:</STRONG> Vehicle, mom (bad driving) &amp; me, yarn

<STRONG>Keyword:</STRONG> Eroica (from From Eroica With Love)

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> Some kind of mode of transportation and a secret place - I got to it and stole an object. Someone came, and I think they beat me up. Also, I think I was a guy.


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 18, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment Keywords:</STRONG> A part, Sarah chatting with two people, one with a _?_ _?_.

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> Guys and girls making out.

----------


## Keitorin

I'm thinking about adding a color to show my dreamsigns, but I'm not sure if I should highlight all fandom mentions (Naruto, Doctor Who, a character etc) or what. Because fandom stuff is definitely a dream sign.

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 19, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> This one makes no sense, but; 'Eroica wear and donate'.

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> More Eroica

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> From the manga 'From Eroica With Love'.


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 2<U>?</U>, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Fragment Keywords 1:</STRONG> Marvel, DC, library, there were two Tarot decks, Hannah (from my old school) helped me shuffle

<STRONG>Keyword:</STRONG> Elf x Boy

<STRONG>Fragment Keywords 2:</STRONG> Masturbation, Sarah, toothbrushes (one broken in the bathroom)

<STRONG>Fragment Keywords 3:</STRONG> Me, Rachel, some little device, _?_ (maybe 'pricked'), dial let out air


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 23, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Fragment/Keywords:</STRONG> Tiny stolen coin, James look alike in real life, look for real life Naruto. Grandma, Melissa, Jewelry everywhere.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> James is from From Eroica With Love and a huge penny-pincher, always looking for stray coins on the ground.


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 24, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Keywords 1:</STRONG> Clay fingers

<STRONG>Keywords 2:</STRONG> Dolls, secret

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> A group, something about hiding

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> Dad, mom and I took mom's stack of Redwall books from her bookshelf, put them in dad's car and drove. Along the way we stopped to either try out or sell some cakes.


<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 25, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> I was in some kind of castle or tower, and there was a (I think cursed) boy there, sleeping on a bed. There was also a little black flying cat with wings that seemed to be the boy's familiar. Something was wrong with the cat too, and I leaned over the boy to lay the cat down at the end of the bed beside the boy. I vividly remember the feel of my upper body touching his legs. It was surprisingly warm, and like I hadn't touched anyone in so long that even touching his legs was nice. It was very interesting. (I'm a a big toucher/cuddler in RL and have been feeling lately that I miss it.)

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG>&nbsp;I'm in my old school lunchroom, there's not many people there. Maybe just me and Anda. Anda is getting scolded by the lunchroom lady for, I think, holding a place for her friend or something close to that. The main thing for lunch was Mashed Potatoes - and there was one other thing.

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> I was at my grandma's house (I've had this setting before in one or more dreams) in Tennessee. I walk out that back down and dropped something onto the carport. It crashes and&nbsp;crashes into a large glass bottle. I told the people with me that it was okay.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 26, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Keywords:</STRONG>&nbsp;Seme and uke in a yaoi manga, the Joker (from Batman)

<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> I'm sitting down with some people (two sisters, Conrad, possibly Leigh as well).&nbsp;We have 'collector's cards' out and are looking through them. I decide to go through mine and see if anyone wants some. I manage to find one Conrad wants (from some anime - it's a girl) and give it to him. I then get to a some animal cards (specifically, dogs) and ask if the sisters want some. I then start spreading them out on the floor and tell them they can have five. Then I realize that there actually weren't that many, so I say 'four' instead. They thought I meant before that they got five in all, between the both of them, so they'd only three (which doesn't make sense, but it did then). So they each reach down to pick another. I remember two of the cards - one dog wasn't all that pretty and I wondered if anyone had picked it. Another was of a cute puppy. They were both brown, though I don't know what breed.

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> I'm at a party, and this guy comes up and invites me to drink with his friends. I tell him I've never drunk before (lol and I'm still 19 in this dream so couldn't drink anyway), but I go to ask my mom if I can just a sip. Mom says no, of course (why I ever thought she'd let me is a mystery to me now). By the time I turn back, the guy has left.

<STRONG>Old Dream Fragment:</STRONG> I remembered an old dream I had when reading <U>Stormbreaker </U>last night. The setting was a place like the Coal Mines in the MMORPG Ragnarok Online. I was in a group of teenagers trying to get out - it was like a maze, and very dark.

----------


## Keitorin

I downloaded the <A href="http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=64262">BrainFlooder</A> from&nbsp;a user of DreamViews and watched it - default settings for 10min, my Bishounen &gt; Naruto images. After about 5 minutes I felt like I was floating and other weird sensations - even now, I feel...off, floating - something...very weird sensation!

I hope this'll work - it was so beautiful, almost like a film. The&nbsp;Akatsuki images really provoked images in my mind. Here goes! *sleeps*

<STRONG>August 27, 2008
</STRONG></FONT>
<STRONG>Loyalty</STRONG> [2 a.m.]
A thief and his partner - the thief gets caught and tries to keep his partner out of it.

<STRONG>Loyalty&nbsp;Continuation</STRONG> [4:23 a.m.]
The capturers wouldn't believe them and the thief+partner turned into Sherlock Holmes and John Watson.

<STRONG>Just the Two of Us</STRONG> [5:45 a.m.]
About Riley and me years from now. I remembering thinking "ten years from now? what will Riley look like then"? etc.

<STRONG>B.F.F.</STRONG> [5:45 a.m.]
Like a fanfic - two Harry Potter type characters end up having sex (implied). Involved phonecalls (+ some kind of trick or something) and a side character reassuring his friend that he doesn't care he's gay - he's been friends with him all this time, he won't stop because of that.

<STRONG>Sacred Ground</STRONG> [11 a.m.]
I'm wandering the streets, and eventually step inside a food place. I remember wanting Chinese and seeing a place, but I didn't go in that one for some reason. I try to get some food out of a vendor - chicken, potato wedges and a drink, but the potato wedges won't come out. After a while, I get really mad, and a woman informs me that the machine messes up like that. I leave.

For some reason, my clothes are ragged or I'm naked or something and end up in a building with clothes. There are two women (and a man, I think). The first women to step forward and help is a lesbian - she teases me a bit but takes me around to pick some clothes, along with the other woman, who I find out is her partner. 

Later (after a big gap), I'm at this secret (sacred?) place with a man, who I think I had sex with. *more gaps*

At the end, I'm asked (?) to leave, and the last thing I did was masturbate. It was this really fantasy like room with little waterfalls and stuff - it was like some kind of ritual, the whole thing. As I leave, the guy sort of nods to me.

<HR>As you can see, I didn't have one Naruto dream! I definitely had some weird shit happen, but nothing I'd attribute to the BrainFlooder. I'm going to try watching it for 30min. next time and maybe even fast ms (milliseconds).

<STRONG>On to the weird stuff:</STRONG>

I woke up quite a bit throughout the night/morning, and every single time I would start having these flashes or snippets run through my head. It was like I was dreaming, only I was awake (albeit sleepy). I've read of other people having this happen, so I think it's pretty normal - it's just the quantity of it was freaky. At one time I had four or five after another happen every time I acknowledged it, opened my eyes and closed them again. I do recall having a few other solid dreams slip out of my grasp trying to remember them - one was a girl standing in dusty, dry mud running from something.

I attribute&nbsp;the weirdness&nbsp;to excitement.

Also, I think this is the first time I've ever dreamt (that I remember) a continuation of a previous dream ("Loyalty"). Very cool.

----------


## Keitorin

Used the BrainFlooder again, only 50ms instead of 75, about 30 minutes instead of 10, and put more pictures in.

<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 28, 2008</FONT>
</STRONG></FONT>
<STRONG>Mistake</STRONG>&nbsp;[4:12 a.m.]
A girl often visits this man in his house/office. At first, she makes a mistake about him, something to do with dogs (him abusing them or some such).

<STRONG>Stop Trek</STRONG> [9:20 a.m.]
I think me, Rachel and Melissa are at grandma's house (in Tennessee). Rachel wants to go somewhere (she's very insistant) in mom's van. It's very dark and I'm worried about using mom's van without permission. For some reason, I divide two keys up and give one each to Rachel and Melissa. We're going to drive down to the creek...but the car starts rolling down the drive (which is a long gravel hill) and I'm rushing to find the key for the engine. I find it just in time, and Rachel gets it in the engine and applies the breaks just inches from the edge where the drive meets yard and beyond.

Before we can go, mom, grandma and grandpa appear on the balcony and call out to us. We get out and mom tells us about a criminal on the loose in the neighbourhood. I remember grandpa teasing me in his usual way and hugging me.

I didn't feel scared (and creeped out a bit) until after the dream.

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> There is low balcony on the front of the house lik in my dream, though there's one up higher and to the right. Also, the creek down and back into the yard, and very big. And probably freakin' scary in the dark.

<STRONG>Special</STRONG> [11:17 a.m.]

Mom went off somewhere, leaving me and a toddler Melissa in her van, which is on auto-pilot. Eventually, it messes up and I'm worried we're going to get into an accident. I think we're on the highway, and there are big vans everywhere. I try to apply the breaks, but it takes <EM>forever</EM> for us to stop. My feet are clamped down on the break when the van in front of us stops, shouting out to us. I remember leaning out, holding onto Melissa and hoping someone could see us and help. The people in the van say "you have _?_". They leave.

I get us home then by driving really slow. Mom tells me that "she must have got it from my brother's side". It was Melissa who had the 'thing'. It involves hands, I remember.&nbsp;Some kind of special skill? And I believe Melissa said something in the van to me about the situation with the van, but I don't remember what it could have been.

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> Melissa is an adult in RL, and mom doesn't have any brothers. Melissa is her sister.

<HR>So I didn't have any Naruto dreams again. I'm not sure whether to keep trying or not.

It's really weird that I've been having dreams of my grandma's house, though. o_O

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 29, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
<STRONG>Robot Lawyer</STRONG>&nbsp;[6 a.m.]
A robot (more A.I.) who just became a lawyer was talking to a bad guy in this building with some empty display cases.

<STRONG>Save the Squirrels</STRONG>&nbsp;[6 a.m.]

Matt drove an airplane over a field (I seriously have deja vu when I think about running in a field - might have had a running in field dream before), which I was running in. I saw paralyzed or dead squirrels on the ground. I get the feeling it was Matt who'd done it, and I got on the plane with him and he says something about it.

<STRONG>I Wanna Yaoi&nbsp;You Up</STRONG>&nbsp;[11:20 a.m.]

It started outside. I think we were going to play a game, but I was sunburned and needed to put on some sunscreen; I went inside. For some reason, I was naked and hiding behind the front door, and I realize now the dream takes place in my thrice old house on Renee Lane (in Tennessee). Dad comes in and I think he just laughs, making some joke before moving on. 

Next I'm in the bathroom looking for the sunscreen in the cabinet. I can't find it at first and get angry that mom might have it, when it's supposed to be mine. Next thing I know, I'm not me anymore and I'm not the really the guy I change into. The guy has short brown hair falling just under his ears - it's a little bit wavy (and he's uke type). He's not in the bathroom, I don't think, but maybe in a room, and there's another guy there (obviously a seme type). He tells the guy he looks cute with a red face. The uke tries to leave, but the seme grabs his arm and the next thing, they are having sex. Typical yaoi manga. *laugh* It was definitely like the two knew each other, but maybe not <EM>all </EM>that well.

<STRONG>Snippet</STRONG> [11:20 a.m.]

Me and my sister, Rachel, are either in our old bedroom on Renee Lane, or the one on Sliger Road in Tennessee. I turn over this board, and the other side is black with yellow chalk or marker writing on it. I ask Rachel if she remembers it, but she doesn't. It's a message I'd written to her some time before - she'd written me one to, but I didn't know where it was.

<HR>Used the BrainFlooder again last night, no remembered results. I think I'm just going to go and try other techniques - reading up on VILD at the moment.

Second robot dream, and these 'old house/people/places' dreams are freaking me out. They're like, the least important things in my life, or things I never think about.

Also, I'm so happy that I'm remembering so many dreams, even with some gaps and fragments here and there. XD

----------


## Keitorin

I'm trying the VILD technique tonight. It seems easy and fun, and I hope it'll yield results. If not tonight, I'm going to keep at it for a while because my recall is still developing anyway, and it's not like the first time is always the charm. That's actually rare, for me anyway, soooo. Here we go!
<HR>
<STRONG><FONT size=4>August 30, 2008</FONT>

Keyword</STRONG>&nbsp;[11 a.m.]
<STRONG>Eroica</STRONG>. This is the dream from the first time I woke up, but I didn't write it down. I woke up a second time, remembered this one but didn't write it down...again. 

<STRONG>Fragment 1</STRONG> [11 a.m.]
Two different gay couples having sex.

<STRONG>Fragment 2</STRONG> [11 a.m.]
<STRONG>Itachi</STRONG> and <STRONG>Sasuke</STRONG> (from Naruto) in the modern world - <STRONG>Sasuke</STRONG> jumps out of a building window.

<HR>How's that for some sucky recall? I attribute it to a few different things: going to bed having to use the bathroom, with horrible cramps and very, very tired. I had to listen to my meditation CD twice because my mind was going too much. By then I was very ready to snooze, so I slept deep. 

I'm sad about the bad recall, but something did come out of the night.

I'd been thinking/reading about HI and SP on DV, and while I was listening to my CD the first time around last night, I remembered this other CD I have. I used to listen to it more often, but now I realize the strange things that happened back then when I did. Twice, towards the end where the narrator has you rock back and forth in the hammock on the beach, I suddenly felt like I was floating in midair - once at an angle, like I was tied down to something, and the other flat on my back (probably my mattress). The CD only lasts 28 minutes, but I'm thinking of having it repeat so it'll be longer. The track is called "<i>Hypnosis &amp; Relaxation - Deep Sleep Meditation</i>" and is for falling asleep, but I always liked the really relaxed feel it gave me and it's a great way to relax for a long time without getting bored.

So I'll try that some other time, definitely. If anyone wants me to upload it, I will. It has a very great narrator and wonderful visualizations (the end setting is a beach and forest, ending in a hammock that rocks you to sleep).

----------


## Keitorin

So I had zero dream recall&nbsp;yesterday morning. I did VILD again, and I'm going to do it again tonight. I think my bad recall was because I'm trying to get my schedule back, and it's taking a bit of a toll on me.
<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>September 01, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Beevus Visits</STRONG> [10 a.m.]
Two of Rachel's email buddies come over, a guy and a girl. Before they arrive, Rachel is worried that the girl is going to be really old. When the boy arrives, I lead him into our apparently shared room. As we walk in, I say that I'm going to have an ulcer (from the stress of so many new people coming in). This is odd, because I also remember the boy coming in as me and Rachel are in our room, with me naming off characters on some <STRONG>DC/Marvel Comics</STRONG> posters on the wall (I specifically remember naming <STRONG>Robin</STRONG>). He seems to be a good fan of comics as well. 

It turns out that the girl is his little sister, and he won't stay if he has to take care of her. Basically, she'd be our responsibility. When Rachel asks his name, he says that he's "Beevus". Rachel&nbsp;jokes then she's "Butthead". I remember wondering if Beevus was really was his name.

Later (gap), Rachel comes in pretty much frantically searching for a bathing suit she knows she has/saw with Black Cat (Marvel Comics) on it. I take out&nbsp;a&nbsp;bathing suit of mine is some bright color with Black Cat on it and show her it and say I haven't seen hers. She does eventually find it and leaves the room with it.

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> I kind of feel this takes place on Sliger Road (TN), but I didn't have posters like that there and we had a wall thing separating the room. And the dresser was in a different spot, and we didn't share one. Also, Rachel is OOC in this - she wouldn't care how old her penpal is. As well, she'd know both their names and ages before they came over.

<STRONG>Delete</STRONG>&nbsp;[10 a.m.]
I have some kind of story/paper about someone, a guy that is with me. We must have been partners, because I think I'm the one who wrote it having witnessed the events (?). We go to this creepy building (ghosts? people with powers).

(At some point) I delete the first few lines because I'm embarrassed for him to see (in real life I'm still trying to figure out why I'd be embarrassed), but "Undo" because I realize it's dumb and I don't want to delete it.
<HR>I think I was right about the schedule thing. I was too tired to write down my dream at 5 a.m and I don't remember waking up again. So basically I need to wait 'til my body has adjusted.

Also, I wonder if I should start bolding old places and my sister now, because I'm having a a lot of dreams about them lately.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 02, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<B>Fragment</B>&nbsp;[5 &amp; 11 a.m.]
There was a large building, and for some reason I thought of it as <STRONG>The Sims 2</STRONG>-like. At some point, I'm in a classroom with some classmates and our teacher, and we're talking about this guy, my close friend, who was in our class. He is now in a 'sports' class because he wanted to get into sports, but something isn't working out for him and we talk about how to get him back. We were pretty excited about it.

I know a lot more happened, but I only get glimpses that I can't quite hold on to!

----------


## Keitorin

<P><STRONG><FONT size=4>September 03, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

1 p.m.

<STRONG>Fragment 1:</STRONG> Me and Leigh are riding our bikes down the street, really fast and occasionally jumping over cars. Suddenly, there's a <STRONG>horse</STRONG> chasing me. It's black-grey and looks scraggly, like it hasn't had a bath in a while. It flys over me and lands right on me! I can't remember what happens after that, but I thought I needed to get to the ASPCA because I was worried I had rabies, even though the <STRONG>horse</STRONG> hadn't bitten or scratched me.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> This came about from too much TV. A couple of days ago I watched where a Fox with rabies attacked&nbsp;a guy, and another thing where a horse landed on a women. Ah, and I watch Animal Cops shows all the time where they go to the ASPCA.

<STRONG>Fragment 2:</STRONG> I'm in a barn, and there's a show going on where a <STRONG>dog</STRONG> is performing tricks and stuff. The <STRONG>dog</STRONG> flickers, and I see he was yellow when he was younger. Now he's gray and old, and&nbsp;I wonder if he'll even be able to jump over the bar - but he does. (gap) The owner of the <STRONG>dog</STRONG> is talking about a painting on the wall. He's sitting beside it and I'm standing across from him a ways away.

<STRONG>Fragment Keyword:</STRONG> Bondage

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I can't remember exactly what this one was about, but a bit before bed I was reading about (self-)bondage and I did some before bed, so that was the cause&nbsp;for the dream.

<STRONG>Fragment 3:</STRONG> Mom asks if I need conditioner and I say yes.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> This one is because I've been running out of conditioner and worrying that we don't have money to get it, so it carried over to my dreams.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 04, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

10 a.m.

<STRONG>Dream 1:</STRONG> Me, Rachel and Matt/Melissa (at first it's Melissa, which turns into Matt later) are riding <EM>really</EM> tall bikes through a large field. In the beginning of the dream, someone tells us that there's a <STRONG>deer </STRONG>under a bridge or something and we use that as an excuse to go. I remember there being many track marks from the bikes in the field, and also that I had a hard time getting my butt on the seat but managed it at some point. I also remember Matt saying something about videotaping or photographing me, I can't remember why, but I say that I'm not cute - he kind of laughs and I realize he thinks I am.

<STRONG>Notes to self:</STRONG> Another field dream as well as bikes. Consider adding family in TN as dream signs as well as those.

<STRONG>Dream 2:</STRONG> The main character is in the military, and he's being seriously 'bullied' by this other guy (and the leader/Sergeant knows but doesn't do anything). It reminds me of how Wolf treated Cub (Alex) in the book <U>Stormbreaker</U>, except worse here. The main char doesn't tell anyone about it, just takes it the best he can. (later) A woman (with short, dark hair and wearing a smile) comes to see him - she has a large white shirt with black text on it that says "I LOVE YOU". He knows her and walks towards her, but soon realizes that something isn't right. The second she makes a suspicious move, he backflips away from her and crouches down, using something to block some poison shuriken type things she throws out. I remember that the guy was worried about his comrades, who were sitting at a table behind playing cards or something. (gap) The main char delicately handles a poisoned shuriken and puts it in this little device held by a professional or something, to analyze it.

<STRONG>Fragment:</STRONG> A guy brings flowers to the/a house, and they're for a guy who I apparently know and who lives there with me/others. We smell them and I ask what kind of flower a small one is, pink and still budding. I don't remember his reply, but I think he was annoyed with me because he wanted to talk to the other guy, who'd already left.

----------


## Keitorin

<B><FONT size=4>September 05, 2008</FONT></B>

<STRONG>Just Keep Running</STRONG>&nbsp;[10:50 a.m.]
I had a baseball and was running with it for a long time. People (some in school informs, mostly if not all girls) were chasing after me, trying to get the ball back I think, like it was some precious item. At some point, one girl was chasing me in a parking lot. The ball rolls away from me, the girl picks it up and throws it hard. I see it goes flying into some bushes (and it's suddenly dark out), and I'm really worried I won't be able to get it. I run after it worriedly. I can't lose it, because it's 'that person's' and I like and/or respect them, so I don't want them upset at me.

(gap~) I'm returning home, and apparently the running around was a ruse in order to steal an earring or something like that. Mom is in the bathroom 'listening' to knitting patterns and she doesn't seem worried about what'd gone on. She asks if I got any needles or hooks in my little stack, but she knows I didn't because I had set out to get/steal specific items.

Scene that might've come before returning home: I race around to the back of <STRONG>my old house</STRONG> (130 <STRONG>Renee Lane</STRONG>, not our second house, which was 134), and there are two children there, or one in the doorway or something. I run and and lock the doorway behind me, but look out and realize there's still one out there - a little boy with blonde hair, and he's crying. The other one had dark hair and was older. So I rush back out, grab him and get back inside.

I remember seeing that dad was sleeping in his and mom's room.

<HR>I was actually trying for an LD last night because I wanted to complete the Basic Task of the Month. I wonder if that's why I ran around back of my old house, because there's a large creak back there...

----------


## Keitorin

I'll be updating the journal with all my dreams over time. Lately I've only been able to remember bits because my sleep got messed up a bit since I went to Pagan Pride Festival and stayed over at my new friend Nicole's house.

Also, most, if not all, of the upcoming entries' dreams are going to be keywords or fragments because that's all I wrote down, and I won't remember more details beyond what I wrote by now.
<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>September 07, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<b>1)</b> I was in a household with people somehow made of candles. "People-candles" is my apt term for them in RL. In the kitchen, there were three jars of coffee (like the Folders plastic jars), a small, medium and large. One of the candle-people, a boy, knew I liked the medium size. He snuck me a plate of food (or I snuck it out?). There was a small eyedropper left on the tray when I was done (?).

<b>2)</b> There was a <STRONG>dog</STRONG>, and I let it sniff me.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 08, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> <STRONG>Sugar Plum</STRONG> (from From Eroica With Love). <STRONG>Dorian </STRONG>/ <STRONG>Sugar</STRONG> / <STRONG>Klaus</STRONG> (same series).

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> <STRONG>Dog</STRONG>, <STRONG>grandma's house</STRONG>.

<STRONG>3)</STRONG> <STRONG>Zoro</STRONG>, <STRONG>Sanji </STRONG>(from One Piece).

<STRONG>4)</STRONG> <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>. Airplane intervention (chased it). <STRONG>Dad</STRONG>'s <STRONG>bird</STRONG> gets killed, but it mated so we looked for it's mate (?). We don't find it and we're all sad.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 09, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> "If I don't say it now, I'll never say it. I'm anti-social." - Me in reply to <STRONG>Matt</STRONG> saying we don't talk much. In the end of this one, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> comes out of a room.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Takes place in same dream as 1) possibly. <STRONG>Matt</STRONG> drops his towel after coming out of the shower with it on. He apologizes and I say it's okay. Took place in the livingroom of Rachel's house.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 11, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> Looking for a dropped needle on the carpet.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Some kind of big mission, took place in a store, large group, elevators. Bacon _?_ (fed?). Note for me when I arrived if they couldn't find me (me: huh?). A teammate asked for a boat and I assured the guy he could drive it. Elevators - ran past, hoping we'd be gone before they opened. Figured back of group could hold them off if not.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 12, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

Huge auto-driving truck. <STRONG>Dad</STRONG> thinks I'm 22, but I'm 19. Wasn't perfect, fits in auto-driving category. (me: guessing I drove the truck)

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 13, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Snakes</STRONG>, <STRONG>fields</STRONG>, houses, <STRONG>elephants</STRONG>, <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>. Japanese style chapel, girl on girl. Old, old residence, waterhose, catching up with <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> on a street. <STRONG>Alligator</STRONG> chasing us (climbed over fence hoping it'd work, but it followed). Took place @ <STRONG>Renee Lane</STRONG>. Man was there, gave warning. Told him we'd been chased into the field.

<EM>Translation:</EM> Okay, I remember this one a bit. Me and Leigh went over the fence at my old, old house to get away from an Alligator chasing us. We somehow flew over the fields beyond, and there were snakes all in the grass 'snapping' at us. An old man working the fields gave as a warning that no one was supposed to be in the field. We got past there and went on, passing grassy areas and stuff until I think we passed or stopped at a chapel, which only did lesbian weddings. I think the 'catching up with Leigh on the street' part is the end of the dream, when a horse came out of the sky and landed on me...

----------


## Keitorin

<FONT size=+1><STRONG>September 14, 2008</STRONG></FONT>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> I go to an office. No one is there. (gap) On a playground, I fall off of a swing or something (me: as a kid, I liked to swing really high). Below me, there are branches spread out everywhere, but there are also gaps of empty space. I manage to grab onto a limb and slide down onto the ground. While still on the limb and going over the water that was below, I saw a paper plate upside down in it, and a steel knife.&nbsp;I believe there was also a skull. At the end of the water, there was a long, white pipe, similar to a dryer pipe. It was like it had come out of it's socket, and it was flying around. The end looked like a black void. I managed to avoid it. Everyone cheered. Apparently there's a scary legend about the place.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> <STRONG>Snakes</STRONG>, <STRONG>Robin</STRONG>. <STRONG>Old school</STRONG>, <STRONG>classmates</STRONG> there. Before, while inside, <STRONG>Riley</STRONG> was like the <STRONG>pet</STRONG>. <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> was in the classroom. She thought <STRONG>Riley</STRONG> was a boy. A <STRONG>teacher</STRONG> was in our class, teaching. I remember <STRONG>Tabby</STRONG> and <STRONG>Jesse</STRONG>. Then&nbsp;everyone started masturbating. I licked my finger at the tip under the fingernail. Not enough room at desk, so I (?) sat on a black stool. The teacher let me go just outside the door to get some corned beef. When I went back inside, I commented that it smelt good (me: ew, hate corned beef and its smell). <STRONG>Aunt Katrina</STRONG> thanked me - guess she'd made it. After, we were each called out of the room (for recess, lunch?).

<STRONG>3)</STRONG> Cesar Millan was having a party or something and I was there. I drove myself. It was also like a store. It wasn't Cesar at first, but a guy who made cakes, apparently. I messed up one of them that was shaped in a ball and was a WIP. I had around 30$ and there was 12$ rice and other stuff in the buffet. As I left the table, the guy was talking to a woman about foods they didn't like.

I passed a woman with a <STRONG>Husky</STRONG>, and I was just going to walk by, but she and Cesar invited me to pet it. I let it smell/lick me first and gave it a little pet. I wanted Cesar to think good of me for not just crowding the dog with love.

It was getting late. I was walking the isles and had to stand aside so three really tall men could go by. The second one was pale (like he was wearing white powder), dressed in black and he stared at me as he walked past.

<STRONG>Mom</STRONG> called, telling it was getting dark. I was worried about driving in the dark and thought about her or <STRONG>dad</STRONG> coming to pick me up, but then someone would have to take my car. I decide to drive myself in the end, and <STRONG>mom </STRONG>whispers almost conspiratorially that she "didn't want to go either". 

<EM>Pieces:</EM> Went down feminine products isle at one point. I as going to buy light bulbs but wasn't sure what watt to get. 

<STRONG>Notes:</STRONG> Mom doesn't like driving in the dark. The tall, second guy I passed earlier reminds me of Sherlock Holmes.

----------


## Keitorin

<FONT size=+1><B>September 15, 2008</B></FONT>

<STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>, game machine. "Why am I so smart?" Gave our beach goggles to the people at the beach.

<FONT size=+1><B>September 16, 2008</B></FONT>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> <STRONG>Fullmetal Alchemist</STRONG>, <STRONG>Alter!fic</STRONG>.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Chronic pain (like the other Fullmetal Alchemist fic, Babylon?).

----------


## Keitorin

After I post this old dream, I'm gonna to spend the rest of my time before the Melatonin kicks in reading a couple things from the forum.

<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>September 17, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Dream One:</STRONG>

&nbsp;"I'm looking for a switch, I need it done now." - A woman.

The whole room laughs.

- -
- -
- -
- -

The dashes represent tables in a little restaurant or café.

Top most left = two girls.
Third table down, left = A <STRONG>gay</STRONG> couple
Second table down, right = woman, guy

Gay couple info:

I don't know if the 'outside' scene takes place before or after the restaurant scene.

First guy: He's an artist. He was outside dusting/painting statues. He has a child with the switch!woman.
Second guy: Business man? He got a blowjob from the first guy. Think they did some flirting beforehand, some talking.

I remember that the woman tells someone, "it's healing" (finding out he was gay/breakup).

When the switch!woman meets the second guy (before knowing he's going out with the other guy), she can tell he's gay because it'd happened to her before (me: realizing someone was gay?).

At the end, it was as if I was outside looking in. I actually thought it was a TV show&nbsp;and tried to remember it's name. <STRONG>Mom</STRONG> was watching too, and we laughed at the woman asking for a switch scene, or maybe another scene.

I actually don't know if, while in the dream, I meant an actual switch in BDSM or if it was just a random word choice on my dream character's part or what! XD Amusing in any case, eh?

<STRONG>Dream Two:</STRONG>

<STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>, on me returning a something like a big meat fork he gave&nbsp;me (let me borrow?):

"They're not good in surgery."

Me: This cracks me up so hard when I read this now. Back then, it was just something to shrug at. *snicker*

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 18, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<B>Dream One:</B> Me, <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG> and <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> were holding hands and twirling (or swirling...) around in the water as music played. The water was very volatile, like in a storm. I remember that one of the songs was Relativ's Lügen, and another was Biff Naked's Lucky.

<STRONG>Dream Two:</STRONG> <STRONG>Dad</STRONG> and me at the store, writing a check. Getting a job. Messed up signatures.

<STRONG>Dream Three:</STRONG> Possible part of Dream One. <STRONG>Mom</STRONG> and <STRONG>dad</STRONG> had gone off early that day and I was worried about <STRONG>mom</STRONG>.

----------


## Chastity-Autumn

> Zoro, Sanji (from One Piece).



Woo!! *cheers* I haven't had a fandom dream in a while...however I'm sure Naruto popped up for a split second in one of last nights dreams...can't be sure. I think he was on the front of a magazine. xD

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 19, 2008</FONT></STRONG>
<B>
Dream One: Breaks stopped working</B>. Heart-stopping terror when we realized it.

Went to library (me: different than the APL), and there were a lot of nature books and movies. Red M&amp;Ms, old school. A Goddess mentioned, <STRONG>Michael</STRONG> joked it was a singer with the same name. <STRONG>Michael</STRONG> was driving, <STRONG>David</STRONG> and me passengers.

<STRONG>Dream Two:</STRONG> A guy transformed into a huge <STRONG>snake</STRONG> in front of someone of who's opinion he was worried about. There was a guy beside him (beside the snake guy, or other one?).

<HR>I should totally count how many snake dreams I've had since I started this journal! I bet I'd be surprised at the number. Annnd...7. Since June. Okay, that's not that many - to me anyway. Mom was like "that's freaky in so many ways" when I told her. XP

----------


## Keitorin

> Woo!! *cheers* I haven't had a fandom dream in a while...however I'm sure Naruto popped up for a split second in one of last nights dreams...can't be sure. I think he was on the front of a magazine. xD



Love fandom dreams! They can be really interesting, when I remember them. Especially when I'm in them with the characters, though I should realize I'm dreaming when I am suddenly part of the Straw Hat crew, right?  :tongue2:  That'd actually be a cool dream.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 20, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<B>1)</B> World of Warcraft. Spice Girls.

<B>2)</B> Tyra Banks show.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 21, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> <STRONG>Slept with sister's boyfriend</STRONG>, got pregnant. Two <STRONG>kittens</STRONG>. Deleted picture. <STRONG>Daniel Jackson</STRONG>, apology over phone. Tried to undelete _?_, got two <STRONG>Stargate SG-1</STRONG> Screenshots.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Entwined lovers (<STRONG>BL</STRONG>).

<STRONG>3)</STRONG> <STRONG>xxxHOLiC</STRONG> <STRONG>fics</STRONG> on scrolls in a line. I'm supposed to be able to save stuff but it didn't work in the end, and there was a gross clump of hair. Couldn't remember her (me: person who was holding the event or whatever it was)&nbsp;password, it was long.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September&nbsp; 22, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> KP (me: supposed to be initials for something I was supposed to remember when I got up. &gt;_&gt :wink2: 

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> In a <STRONG>Japanese</STRONG> school as <STRONG>Japanese</STRONG> schoolboy. Playground (me: I wrote that it triggered a dream). <STRONG>Comics</STRONG>, <STRONG>books</STRONG>, <STRONG>anime</STRONG> (<STRONG>Eroica</STRONG>), stickers, taken by teacher. One may of had my name on it (in <STRONG>Japanese</STRONG>), which I had forgotten. Hid bigger sticker down in seat.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 23, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> Won small diamonds. I turned them in for 40-50$. <STRONG>Conrad</STRONG>. We needed money.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> <STRONG>Eroica</STRONG> - <STRONG>Klaus</STRONG> and <STRONG>Dorian</STRONG>.

<STRONG>3)</STRONG> I was almost raped. For real or just as a fantasy to me? I briefly reacted (arousal), but really was scared and didn't want it. In or out of the dream, I felt guilty for reacting.

----------


## Keitorin

Holy crap, most dreams in one night for me.

<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>September 24, 2008</FONT></STRONG></FONT>

<B>Dream One:</B> 

As punishment for wearing my robe with the <STRONG>Superman</STRONG> symbol on it to school, I had to sit at a desk beside the teacher's (<STRONG>Mrs. Hastings</STRONG>) in <STRONG>school</STRONG>. It was my first day back after a year's absence. I was allowed to read a <STRONG>cat</STRONG>/<STRONG>dog </STRONG>article in a magazine.

Previously, I sat in the far back left desk. Someone had weapons and got in trouble. I hastily put my pocket knife away. <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> was in the other class, but I thought I'd be okay if I had _ ?_ and <STRONG>Megan</STRONG>, though she'd probably hang out of <STRONG>Kayla</STRONG>.

<STRONG>Dream Two:</STRONG>

<STRONG>Mom</STRONG> had me go retrieve a book out of the trashcan. Was about Wicca?

<STRONG>Dream Three:
</STRONG>
Nintendo game, plants that shot you out (me: like the plants in Sonic).

<STRONG>Dream Four:</STRONG>

Plastic Folgers containers with dirt in them. <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> wanted to know how I got so much. I told him I mixed it with some other. Apparently, the dirt was special or had been given to us. <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> had my old piggy bank one (me: that mom made and cut a hole in the lid for me). I was filling up an eyedropper with the dirt.

<STRONG>Dream Five:</STRONG>

We're moving back to <STRONG>Renee Lane (134)</STRONG>. Out back to the right, there is a half-finished little building. I take _?_ inside to see. It's the perfect size for us, and the previous owners left some stuff - <STRONG>movies, games, comics (Catwoman)</STRONG>, etc. <STRONG>Dad</STRONG> comes and tells us to get out.

----------


## Keitorin

I've decided that from this day onward, I'm going&nbsp;with the&nbsp;opinion&nbsp;that sleep is only for dreaming. (I <I>know</I> it's to restore your body and such as well.)

I just downloaded a program (called Chimer) that chimes every hour. I'm going to do reality checks then (probably the nose plugging one and not a clock one, because there won't always be a clock available in my dream).
<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>September 27, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

EPIC! Love tale. A girl is some kind of sorcerer who falls in love with a guy. Sign language, snapshops power (me: taking pictures without a camera - reminds me of taking screenshots in a game). 

They are in a building, except one wall is gone. The guy tells the girl to "sense the trees". She does so, and the sky goes all swirly with colors (I remember brown being prominent). The guy and girl embrace/or stand close together. In the end, they sit together on the ground, and the guy is sitting on her feet. She wiggles her toes and touches his genitals. She blushes and runs off, the guy smiling after her.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>September 30, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> <STRONG>Pokemon</STRONG> cards, battling, <STRONG>Mrs Hastings</STRONG> watching over us (the overseer).

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Nicole, job or task.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 01, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

The car goes off into the water and the girls are drowning. Four girls in the car didn't make it out and drowned. I think someone blamed another girl for not saving them when they could have.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 02, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> Nicole, cake and stuff.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> A horror dream?

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 07, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Bakuman</STRONG> <STRONG>fanmix</STRONG>, <STRONG>Bakuman</STRONG> news

<U>Note:</U> Bakuman is a manga. Bakuman_news is my LiveJournal community.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 08, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> Cursed, prince, dance, sing, evil stepmom

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Wrote in DJ.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 09, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> Epic. Horror, ghost, tragedy. Older sister and little brother were killed and are ghosts. Me and someone are trying to figure out how to save them because they're stuck. Their spirits are gold and glowing.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Through my window at 134 Renee lane, I see outside a table with Japanese stuff on it. There is some kind of event or party going on. The table is the only one with Japanese stuff on it. There are little tables where people are. I missed it and asked to see the stuff.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 10, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>, skating, 18, <STRONG>Goku</STRONG>, Britney Spears, "hara heta".

<U>Note:</U> "Hara heta" is something Goku's character (from the anime/manga Saiyuki) says a lot. It means "I'm hungry".

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 11, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

I was in a car with <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG>. I don't know if we were driving or just sitting, but music was on. I don't know if these played or were just in my head, but: Kate Perry's "I Kissed a Girl" and a <STRONG>Japanese</STRONG> song. <STRONG>Mom</STRONG> came and picked me up, and I had to take off a bunch of jewelry and give it back to <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG>.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 12, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1) Dorian</STRONG>, <STRONG>Klaus</STRONG>, a ship.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Same dream as 1)? <STRONG>Dad</STRONG> and I were on a boat/ship. A little boy came to the 'door', offering his and his father's services as carpenters or something, but we were too broke.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 13, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> <STRONG>Snakes</STRONG>.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> "Inappropriate dreams for inappropriate creatures."

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 14, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> At some point in the early morning, I woke up, rolled over and scribbled into my DJ, "Studied Japanese". I had to use my cellphone light to see. Apparently, I thought Nicole was over and I didn't want to wake her up, so I was hurrying. Me and Nicole had been studying Japanese together when she was over a few days before that. I wrote it still like 95%, so I am wondering if I wasn't dreaming about us studying Japanese?

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> <STRONG>Kingdom Hearts</STRONG>: <STRONG>Sora</STRONG> and <STRONG>Riku</STRONG> were dating, and them plus <STRONG>Kairi</STRONG> were going out together somewhere. It felt modern AU-ish.

<STRONG>3)</STRONG> My teeth/jaws were locked together and I could hardly talk. Blood spilled out of my mouth when I tried. I was trying to talk to another girl who was there. I was apparently at a kind of sex camp, and either I or her had just come back from a sexual activity that had failed or something.

----------


## Keitorin

<P><STRONG><FONT size=4>October 15, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

I was on some type of field trip at my <STRONG>old school</STRONG>. We went down into this dark, dank building and into a smallish room. I had to use the bathroom, but we were supposed to stay in the room. I went anyway and <STRONG>Aunt Katrina</STRONG>, who was apparently the teacher, shut and locked the door as I left. 

Before, while still in the room, me and <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> exchanged 'secrets'. Just before going over to the corner we were talking in, I'd been with the rest of the classmates. I choked on my spit or something. My 'secret' to him was that "I didn't really choke." 

Someone asked me as we were going in the building, "have you ever seen him plant a tree?" (about a man we passed, I guess). 

When I went to go to the bathroom, one toilet was overflowed and really gross, like someone had puked everywhere. Just as I was about to use the other one, I woke up/alarm went off.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 16, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> <STRONG>Cats</STRONG>?

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> The first thing to note is, the mom and dad in this weren't really mine. The mom had blonde hair and was bigger than my mom, and I don't remember what the dad looked like except he was very scarce and kind of creepy when around.

"Why did you ever fucking come into our lives?!" - me to "dad".

One scene: Me and "mom" were at the store, and there was this station where you could buy icecream. "Mom" scooped up some with a scooper (like an ice scooper) and put some in a gallon carton. We got like three different kinds. It was for my birthday. I remember there was an interesting kind, like strawberry flavor with peanut butter frosting on top.

Keywords: <STRONG>Michael</STRONG>, French Toast.

I think "dad" turned out to be a spy or something, and the FBI came to our house. "Mom" took them to an underground place, and when she got them there she tried to kill them. I ran back to the house and my room to try to save my tabs in my browser on my computer because I knew our Internet would be turned off. It already was by the time I got there.

I yelled the above line through the door at "dad" as he tried to get in, and I tried to hold the door shut.

----------


## Keitorin

<B><FONT size=4>October 17, 2008</FONT></B>

Pregnant woman, public bathroom, <STRONG>53 </STRONG>(Gojyo x Sanzo pairing in Saiyuki), <STRONG>FF.Net</STRONG> (fanfiction.net), v_?_toph website (<STRONG>fanfiction</STRONG>, <STRONG>fanart</STRONG>, etc, saw a <STRONG>SasuNaru fanart</STRONG>), lunchlady

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 19, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

Mom bought me a tiny little gold-colored necklace with a pentagram on it. It opened like a locket, and the inside was huge - like the TARDIS from Doctor Who. Inside was a bunch of holes, where silver balls fell in with motion.

<U>Note:</U> Gah, it was so beautiful! I want a necklace like that.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 20, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1) Arashi</STRONG> (Japanese boyband) kidnapped someone and they were driving away in a van.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> A hole needed to be filled in (with color). A woman said she could do it.

<STRONG>3)</STRONG> <STRONG>Fanart banner</STRONG> dream. Mine was amongst others.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 21, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>1)</STRONG> Penelope from Criminal Minds ends up at <STRONG>Torchwood</STRONG> somehow. She meets a a guy and he steals the straw that's she chewing on and chews on it himself. When she meets <STRONG>Teal'C</STRONG> (from Stargate Atlantis), he steals her straw and chews on it too. Only, he didn't know what he was doing, he'd just followed what the other guy did.

<STRONG>2)</STRONG> Library book title "Demon". I was afraid to show <STRONG>Beth</STRONG>, but she surprised me when she said it was a "sweet story".&nbsp;I thought it was going to be bad (possible because a guy told me he learned everything he knew from it, and he was like a dark creature or something?).

<HR>Done catching up! Whew. I feel sort of forlorn now, though. I've been working on catching up and now...

----------


## Keitorin

I successfully remembered to do MILD this morning! I don't think I became lucid, but a success is a success. Also, that Chimer program woke me up a lot. I'm not used to sounds other than my fan at night, and I'm never one to fall asleep to music or TV because it disrupts my sleep. BUT, I think it did enter my dreams in weird ways. Once I get more practice RCing, I am hoping it'll enter my dreams as a reminder to do an RC, just like in RL.
<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>October 22, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>[Dream One]</STRONG> Bored With Comics

Me and some other people are sitting in chairs watching something (me: there was no sound or movement on whatever it was though). The seating went something like this:

<STRONG>&nbsp;&nbsp;TV&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbs  p;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Bookshelf

. . . . .
. . . . .
. . . . .</STRONG>

Periods = chairs.

I get bored, so I go over to the bookshelf, which has <STRONG>DCU comics</STRONG> on it. I remember some had <STRONG>Batman</STRONG> and <STRONG>Robin </STRONG>on it. I had already seen all of these or read them all, so it wasn't much improvement from the 'TV'. I suddenly feel really tired or something and plop on the ground, as if I've passed out. <STRONG>Mom</STRONG> asks what time 'we' went to bed (me: have a feeling this was to do with me and my friend Nicole when she was over - mom asked the same thing). I say "11", and I go on to say that "I passed out" because I was tired and had been sitting for hours. Throughout the day, tasks bubbles appeared on my "screen" (me: like in the MMORPG game I'm playing called Mabinogi) and I had a sense of expectation for them.

<STRONG>[Dream Two]</STRONG> Water Scale

While cleaning my room, I find a letter from <STRONG>mom</STRONG> and a "scale". It had a little crack on the globe.&nbsp;I'd forgotten about it. In the letter, <STRONG>mom</STRONG> says she couldn't figure out how to use it.

<U>Note:</U> It had this little tray at the bottom, and a globe on top. It didn't look like any scale I'd ever seen, but that's what it was to me in my dream. Also, I remember throwing papers away in the blue little trashcan currently in my room.

<STRONG>[Dream Three]</STRONG> Body Piece B

Two people were investigating something.&nbsp;There was a&nbsp;boy with 'chips' (not the eating kind) or something that he got from someone (another boy?) with things written on them ('Body Piece B' and things like that). He was involved with the investigators somehow.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I kind of got the feeling that the chips in the dream were caused by my Chimer program, but I can't be sure.

----------


## Keitorin

Waking up with a nosebleed is not fun. I dribbled on my DJ while I hurriedly scribbled my dreams out. u_u

Last night (Oct. 23) I was reading through October's Task of the Month thread at DV again. Today, I'm going to be carving my own Jack-o-Lantern while at Nicole's.&nbsp;I suddenly had the awesome idea to have a dream about it - specifically, a lucid for the task. I was really inspired, excited and believing, so it was my first dream!

Oct 24: Okay, I am back from Nicole's. I didn't have enough time to type out everything before I had to leave.
<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>October 23, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>[Dream One]</STRONG> As Planned?

Dreamed I became lucid, or I really <EM>did</EM> become lucid. I wrote down two things that I wanted to remember that happened, but I gave up when I realize it was pointless because I wouldn't be able to read it (more specifically, it wouldn't be there) when I woke up. I remember <STRONG>mom</STRONG> and <STRONG>dad</STRONG> arguing at some point. I also remember 'panicking' when I realized I was dreaming, and tried to calm down.

I tried to summon a pumpkin but nothing happened - same when I tried to go through the ceiling and then the wall (me: like I've read some DV members do). I think I managed to fly though.

<STRONG>[Dream Two]</STRONG> Cake Is My <STRIKE>Anti-</STRIKE>Drug

<STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG> or <STRONG>Matt </STRONG>(can't remember which), an 11-year-old and I were at a house. <STRONG>Rachel </STRONG>and <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG> or<STRONG> Matt</STRONG> were in the kitchen making up drugs called "cake" that were shaped like Japanese dango balls. They were dough colored. <STRONG>Mom</STRONG> and <STRONG>dad</STRONG> showed up, not even questioning whether I had taken any or not. The 'cake' stank, and I don't think I did have any, unlike everyone else. I believe I watched TV, maybe in an armchair. At one point in the dream, I chased after an orange <STRONG>cat</STRONG> that had gotten out of the house. 

For some reason, <STRONG>mom</STRONG>&nbsp;sewed up the boy's stomach in a few places with one stitch, like she had apparently done for me before. The kid needed to go home, but his house was an hour away. He wanted me to take him home, but I know<STRONG> I am a</STRONG> <STRONG>sucky driver</STRONG>.
<HR>While I was over at Nicole's, I woke up at some point with dreams clambering in my head - but my sleep was so bad that I just collapsed back into sleep rather than try and dig out my DJ without disturbing Nicole's (and the dog's) sleep.

I should probably make 'cake' a <STRONG>dream sign</STRONG> soon. *grin* Weird, because I make more brownies than cake.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 25, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

I know I had several dreams this night, but when I woke, the only thing I'd managed to write by morning was (very amusingly):

Flying witch cows.

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 26, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>[Dream One]</STRONG> Am I Dreaming?

<STRONG>Mom</STRONG>, <STRONG>dad </STRONG>and I are at a clothes store in the middle of the woods somewhere. On a rack, I found a really pretty blue/green dress with <STRONG>butterflies</STRONG> on it. I want to try it on, but when I look for a dressing room, I only find a hallway with three bedrooms. <STRONG>Mom</STRONG> isn't happy to learn that and gets cranky (me: I think for her it was that there was no bathrooms) with the owner/guy at the desk. He gets defensive and they argue or whatever for a bit. Somehow, he ends up promising to do something to make up for it. He sends us this pic&nbsp;named jon.jpg. which was his name (Jon). It's an .html file with writing and posters inside. The writing seemed profound, like poems or something. The posters were from <STRONG>Get Backers</STRONG>, and there was one of <STRONG>Reborn</STRONG>'s adult self from Katekyo Hitman Reborn!.

As we leave, we speculate that he didn't have a bathroom (and was defensive) because he didn't pass the inspection you have to have for getting plumbing and stuff.

Then, somehow (again), a bunch of us (can only particularly remember <STRONG>Uncle Mike</STRONG>, <STRONG>mom</STRONG> and <STRONG>dad</STRONG>) were were looking at pics and video of Jon and his family. Jon in the video's hair was kind of long (down to his shoulder about), but the guy at the store's hair was short. One of the pics was of his sister (long brain hair, pretty) on the catch hugging on of their <STRONG>dogs</STRONG>. The video was of all of their <STRONG>dogs</STRONG> running around being spazzy and stuff. I commented that they were so muscle-y. They were pretty big <STRONG>dogs</STRONG>. We all make a lot of ruckus, laughing about everything. 

I remember thinking I'd be able to download the video, and <STRONG>dad</STRONG> was telling <STRONG>Uncle Mike</STRONG> how to get the software or whatever that was playing it. Out of nowhere, I question if I am dreaming, but dismiss the thought because 'I know I am awake'.

<U>Note:</U> WTF, self. u_u I didn't even do a reality check to <EM>make sure</EM> I was really awake! I just shrugged it off. *bops self*

<STRONG>[Dream Two]</STRONG> Color Graphs

<STRONG>Classroom</STRONG> setting. A man (most likely the <STRONG>teacher</STRONG>) is having us fill in a graph with colors using coloring pencils as he calls out instructions. I fall behind, and <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> reluctantly let's me use hers. Apparently, it can make <STRONG>music</STRONG>. I remember the color yellow, and brown.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I MILDed again, yay. It was after the first dream. It didn't work, but I am glad I remembered to do it.
<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>October 27, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>[Dream One]</STRONG> Into Smithereens

Pumpkins, Nicole. Something we can do together (not cuddling). When we're scared, maybe? At some point there was a smashed pumpkin.

<STRONG>[Dream Two]</STRONG> Secret Meetings

There was a circle of people wearing blue robes with hoods (me: like my robe in the MMORPG I'm playing, Mabinogi). It was some kind of meeting. I think I was like the newbie or something... 

My sister was there, but I don't know if it was my RL sister, Rachel, or just my sister in that dream.&nbsp; I think she was trying to help me because the others didn't quite like me or something.

At the end of the dream, we were all in the middle of the ocean, possibly just arrived at a dock or boat. We all seem to have <STRONG>seals</STRONG> or <STRONG>dolphins</STRONG> there with us, only one of them is missing. They're all wearing some kind of jackets or something (me: think the jackets that see/hearing dogs wear), but suddenly one of the <STRONG>seals </STRONG>comes swimming through the water and catches up with us, but it's not wearing its jacket anymore.

<STRONG>[Dream Three]</STRONG> Roommates

I'm in the house of someone I am going to be living with, only, she mostly does takeout for food. Her kitchen is a bit small and I remember a loaf of bread. I didn't like the idea of doing takeout because I'd get fat. 

There was something about "choosing<STRONG> Franz</STRONG>" from Gankutsuou as well, don't know if that was also part of dream three. Oh, and <STRONG>Eroica</STRONG> from From Eroica With Love.

----------


## Keitorin

Okay, so. Right now I am on my dad's very blurry-screened computer typing this up. This wasn't in my plans. My plans involved getting on DV until my Melatonin kicked in and typing my dreams from this morning up. But nooo, some malicious crap had to install itself on my computer and I have to fix that up before I can get back online. Rawr! Hopefully I'll have it all fixed by tomorrow night.
<HR><STRONG><FONT size=4>October 28, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>[Dream One]</STRONG> Short Is the New Long

Watched video together (me and Nicole?). 

Me: "If I'd known it was going to be that long, I wouldn't have watched it." or something like that.

The video was actually very short though.

<STRONG>[Dream Two]</STRONG> To Be or Not to Be

?: "Should she be kind to people?"

<STRONG>[Dream Three]</STRONG> Let It Rest

*Corey F.* (olddd classmate), smoking, *classroom*, crazed woman (the teacher?). I stuck up for Corey.
<hr>
I didn't remember any of my dreams this morning, sadly. I should have figured that, but I guess I was hoping I'd be able to despite my stress. :/

I'm just glad I got my computer fixed~!

----------


## Keitorin

Last night/this morning was...really <I>weird</I>. I woke up several times thinking I was dreaming and did reality checks each time. I didn't remember any of my dreams. I did once, but fell back asleep instead of writing it/them down. The below dream was my very last one that I managed to write down because I was getting up. Can't believe I didn't become lucid - I felt weird in the dream when I remembered that I had Riley, and the dreaming about Andre part was fairly obvious.
<HR>

<STRONG><FONT size=4>October 29, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Andre</STRONG></DIV>
I'm not 100&#37; of the order of the events...

I was in a <STRONG>store</STRONG>. I found (?) a black, long-haired <STRONG>cat</STRONG>, chased it and took it with me.

Next, I'm in this house, or building. There are other people, but I am looking at the <STRONG>kittens</STRONG>. One is white, one white with orange, and one brown or a mix of colors. I want one, and I think it'd be cool to have a white one to be opposite of the black <STRONG>cat</STRONG>, but (I think?) I liked the white and orange one, so I couldn't decide what to do. Then I remembered that I have <STRONG>Riley</STRONG>, so if I get a <STRONG>kitten</STRONG> too, that'd be three <STRONG>cats</STRONG>.

I have an idea or already picked out a name for the black <STRONG>cat</STRONG>, but I decide to go with the name "Andre" because "it was always Andre in my dreams" when I dreamed of the cat. <STRONG>Mom </STRONG>tells me that it's "an old <STRONG>cat </STRONG>name".

----------


## Keitorin

It was another weird night, this time because I was too excited about going over to Nicole's for the Halloween Party. But, I swear that "The Frog Kittens" dream is the longest I've ever typed out. o_o

Also? d&#233;j&#224; vu in my dream! It was so weird. I don't think I already dreamed that scene before (in this or any other dream), and nothing similar has happened in RL.
<HR><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG><FONT size=4>October 30, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>The Frog Kittens</STRONG></DIV>
The order of this dream might be a little confused, but here we go.

We'd been at a <STRONG>playground </STRONG>(me: for some reason, I get the 'feeling' that it was at one of my old schools). There was a kind of small square place where a swing set with a couple of swings were. We were all swinging on them (me, Melissa/or Beth, who else?) Two <STRONG>dogs</STRONG> were tied up on separate posts behind us. I can't remember what the one behind me looked like, but the other one was kind of big, white and long-haired.

We were talking about how sad it was, but <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG> (me: referring to the other girl as Melissa, but it could have been Beth!) 'defended' it. She said/asked how they would survive off the leash, and I replied that how were they supposed to survive on them (there was no food, water or shelter, and no owner in sight). I remember trying to free the first one, but couldn't get the knot or whatever undone, so I try to free the white one. That might have been when <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG> tries to 'defend it'.

I think this is when we see the hunter. On the hill a ways away behind us, first we see a <STRONG>rabbit</STRONG>. It runs quite fast to the left. Then, a <STRONG>dog</STRONG> shows up, followed soon after by a whole pack! Lastly, the hunter appears. Before they can continue on to the <STRONG>rabbit</STRONG>, there appears a little boy, around 9 maybe?, with short blond/light hair. He is running round the pack&amp;hunter, and the hunter tries to shoo/chase him away.

(gap) I'm at <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG>'s house (me: I don't recognize the place). As I walk through the doorway and she starts to apologize, I have&nbsp;d&#233;j&#224; vu (me: first time I recall ever having it in a dream, and I haven't had it in a while or often in RL). She follows me out as I leave and apologizes, saying she's 'not sensitive like me'. The porch is very cluttered, and I try to make my way out of it but I get trapped between stuff. I end up having to climb through something to get out.

Suddenly, I'm in this sunken type...bog, place. There's a boat half sunken in water, some logs and stuff, some clutter. Melissa says we should save the <STRONG>cat</STRONG> (me: I don't know if she says this before or after the cat meows). I hear a meow. I see an orange <STRONG>cat</STRONG> laying down on a log. I reach down down to pick it up, but it starts sinking down into the water (me: now when I think about it, it was like a statue. A real cat would have ran, move, anything). I do everything I can to 'yank' it out, starting with pulling it by the paws. It struggles then, I think.

I don't know if I was holding the <STRONG>cat</STRONG> then or what, but then me and <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG> see more <STRONG>cats</STRONG> sleeping on pillows on a cot or something inside the boat. I think there was two <STRONG>cats</STRONG>. At some point, we decide to leave the&nbsp;<STRONG>cats</STRONG> as this is obviously their home. While <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG> is looking inside or something, I see a square, pink pillow nearby with <STRONG>kittens</STRONG> on it. There are 2-3 small <STRONG>kittens</STRONG> (remember a black and white one), obviously newborn (me: though not so newborn that the mom hadn't cleaned them). I pick up the white one and hold it out to show <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG>. She makes an "aw" noise or something. When I put it down, I see two frog-sized <STRONG>kittens</STRONG> (one black, the other white), and the white one starts to hop away.

I don't know if this is when I woke up or was still in the dream, but I remember wondering how the mother cat kept the kittens from hopping too far away.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>CTRL Float</STRONG></DIV>
I wish I remembered more of this dream! Feels adventurous.

There was a building that had a door you went through that led to a balcony with no rails/fence/whatever. It was just open air. However, if you pressed CTRL as you stepped off the edge, you could float in the air. <STRONG>David</STRONG> went on the balcony and looked at a list on a paper posted...in the air? 

There was a woman like Maylene from Black Butler - not in looks, but in manner. Jittery and clumsy. There was another suspicious woman inside, laying in a bed. As someone (me?) walks by it, they/I close the curtains so we don't see her.

----------


## Keitorin

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG><FONT size=4>October 31?, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragment 1</STRONG></DIV>
Nicole, music scores (?), something to do with kissing, and when I woke up I thought I was still in the dream and laid there waiting for something until I realized I was actually awake.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment 2</STRONG></DIV>
Nicole, 2004 - 2006

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG><FONT size=4>November 02, 2008
</FONT></STRONG>
I have no entire idea what order these fragments go in or how many dreams it was. I was aiming for an LD so I could complete the Advanced Task for the Task of the Month. Ah well, it's only my first try. Trying again tonight. I've been using the BrainFlooder (with pictures of the yellow brick road) throughout the day in hopes it'll come through in my dreams. If it works, I'll probably zip the pics up and post it in that thread for anyone else who wants to do that TotM.

<STRONG>Fragment 1</STRONG></DIV>
World of Warcraft, voice message (from dad?); I couldn't get it to work and a guy expressed his sympathy or something, masturbation porno (starring me), DV member "w".

w's signature had a horizontal line (&lt;hr&gt :wink2:  under his name, and a smiley...then some lines leading down to another smiley in parentheses.

<U>Note:</U> It's cool that DV is featuring more in my dreams. Wonder if it'll happen more since I get on there so much now?

----------


## Keitorin

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;03, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Some kind of slideshow device that I or someone else (Nicole? if not, she might still have been involved somehow) was going through, looking through pictures of <STRONG>wolves</STRONG> for certain ones.

This might have been in a previous dream: There was a middle-aged man, bald, kind of big bellied.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;04, 2008

</FONT></STRONG><STRONG>Water Works</STRONG></DIV>
In this dream, I 'felt' that the location was the same place that I went on a 4H fieldtrip to <STRONG>years ago in public school</STRONG>. I saw a sign or something that told the name of the place - either "Dur-nell" or "Dun-hold". 

Me and Nicole were in a vehicle (jeep?). She was <STRONG>driving</STRONG>, and for the first time in any dream I think, there was no recking or bad driving. She drove a circle around the pool. Along the way, I wonder aloud what school he students currently there are from. A girl in the pool on the right side where we are answers "Schnell" (or Schell?).

I don't know if they were floating on the water, beside it or what, but there some some artwork. I remember<STRONG> fanart</STRONG> from <STRONG>One Piece</STRONG>, and a piece with a foursome in it (like in spoon positions). I point that one out, and Nicole (?) asks "Where?".

Apparently it was Nicole's first time <STRONG>driving</STRONG>, and I or someone said "good job" or something like that.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;05, 2008

</FONT></STRONG><STRONG>WILD Mistake</STRONG></DIV>
Me and someone else were walking out of my room. A woman stopped us, as if we weren't&nbsp;allowed to go out. We/I were going to go to <STRONG>mom</STRONG>'s room. The woman claims that I acted too arrogantly in my profile about how I could WILD. I tell her that there must be some mistake, as I have never WILD'ed before. Then, YouTube style, I "Fast Forward" the scene.

<U>Note:</U> The reason I was going to mom's room is because, before bed, I reminded myself that if I wake during the night, I was going to go lay with her, thinking it might do something for my dreaming. I have no idea why I dreamed about the WILD technique though, as I don't have any plans to learn it any time soon.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Pupil Core</STRONG></DIV>
I fixed something (there was this oval type design filled with ruby red) and the name Nakago Hitomi came to me.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Makeover</STRONG></DIV>
I was in this room, possibly a <STRONG>classroom</STRONG>, and it was completely dark - yet I knew what was directly in front of me and to the side. It was like in school when the teacher turns off the lights so everyone can watch a movie, or a projection. <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> takes my picture with a small, silver camera when <STRONG>mom</STRONG> mentions to do it (she says she'll save money taking the pics herself, like 30$, rather than using the machine or whatevers way).

I think I was wearing a skirt, because I sat down on the floor and had to be a bit careful. I also remember it a bit when <STRONG>Rachel </STRONG>took my picture.

Apparently, it was some kind of machine that changed your clothes/looks or something, like in Sabrina how she changed her clothes with magic/her mirror, or how in Photobucket you can add stickers to your photo to make the person have glasses, a mustache, etc.

----------


## Keitorin

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;06, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<STRONG>Many Things, But Sugar</STRONG></DIV>
We're in a wreck (me, <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG>, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, ?). Possibly because <STRONG>Melissa </STRONG>and <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> were arguing. Somehow, <STRONG>Sugar</STRONG> (my Grandma's old dog) is outside and we go back for her. I find her in a field, under some metal box...thing, badly injured. Except it doesn't look like <STRONG>Sugar</STRONG>, but instead a bigger and brown dog. As we leave with <STRONG>Sugar</STRONG>, I notice a woman with her <STRONG>dog</STRONG>, walking in the field.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Double Sandwich</STRONG></DIV>
Someone listening to Kate Perry's "I Kissed A Girl" in a cafeteria. Me and Nicole won something, a guy lost his mic so I told her to talk louder.&nbsp; Asked someone '_ make it amusing?'. I had a double sandwich, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> miscalculated the price, 3$.

<U>Note:</U> These might be two separate dreams, starting with 'me and Nicole'.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;07, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Dude Sounds Like a Lady</STRONG></DIV>
I think I was lucid for a moment in this one. I went to look in the mirror for some reason, but there wasn't one where apparently there should have been. I walked over to a spot and willed one to appear, and it did. My face was distorted. 

"Put it back" someone says. It took place in someone's else house - or perhaps it was my house in the dream. There were other people there, and I felt weird knowing it was a dream with other people there (wrote in my DJ here: stools and rocks to walk across), so I didn't want to do anything to change the dream. I walked away and shut myself in a room, and then I masturbated. Think I lost my lucidity there. -_- 

Then something about two women, one with a man's voice. And a mean <STRONG>teacher</STRONG>. I think I mistook something I wrote to be for the dream of Nov. 6, but I think it's for this dream: someone asks, "Does masturbation makes it more amusing?"

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;08, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Go Back, Go Back...</STRONG></DIV>
Me and a little girl with blonde hair were walking along together, holding hands. Along the way, the girl stops to look back at a figure standing a long way behind us. I ask her if she wants to go back. She shakes her head no and we continue. However, when we're almost away, she changes her mind and I let go of her hand so she can go back to the waiting figure.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Multi-Disk</STRONG></DIV>
I copied a CD for Nicole - something about a multi-disk, and I was confused.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;09, 2008

</FONT></STRONG><STRONG>Sweatpants Grab
</STRONG>
Reality: I slept walked to the basket at the end of my bed. I was, for some reason, looking for some sweatpants. When I woke up again later, my yellow sweater was at the end of my bed. It must have been something from my dreams - I don't wear sweatpants often, and I'm not even sure if there's a pair in that basket. I felt like I had some long-feeling dreams when I woke the final time.</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;10, 2008

</FONT></STRONG><STRONG>Hot damn!
</STRONG>
I was in a *store*, trying to order a book from the woman at the desk. I'd been hoping it was on the shelves, but she informs that it can only be bought online. It's a <STRONG>Katekyo Hitman Reborn! doujinshi</STRONG> titled "Forbidden", specifically with the <STRONG>8059 pairing (Yamamoto x Gokudera)</STRONG>. Under oil _ on the site.

It was really warm/hot in the site and I mentioned that. When I first started talking to the woman, she kept ignoring or interrupting me.

She made a folder on her computer for me, and she named it "Hot hot damn". The words "Hot hot room" came in my head, as if I knew that that made more sense.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

Adding "stores" as a dream sign. Yeah, I have no idea why stores... It's just like the snake and school dream signs, I guess. I wonder if I should count things like me drinking or doing drugs as dream signs under "immoral" stuff, because that's <EM>kind</EM> of what's it's considered in my household? Hmm. I'll consider it if it keeps popping up in my dreams.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;11, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Cheap Beer</STRONG></DIV>
I was at the <STRONG>store</STRONG>, and I bought two mini-cans of beer, 8 cents each. We were traveling - the <STRONG>store</STRONG> was just a pit stop. I left the credit card in the car and had to go back out to get it. A girl held the drinks and a letter for me. 

I accidentally walked past the car and headed for the mail box, where some girls are standing. When I realized it, and I went back and got the card and drinks, then headed inside to pay.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;12, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Gryphon In the Sky</STRONG></DIV>
My dreams felt epic, even though I couldn't remember them all.

Fragment: <STRONG>Snake</STRONG> statue on a pole.

There were four kids flying on a <STRONG>gryphon</STRONG> type bird way up in the sky. Reality: It triggered a space dream, but I can't remember anything besides that.

I was worried about the <STRONG>gryphon</STRONG> (the weight it was carrying) and brought it up. Me, <STRONG>mom</STRONG> and <STRONG>dad</STRONG> are in a car. I think <STRONG>mom/dad</STRONG> tell me it's okay.

Previously, the kids had been swimming in the pool. Think there was a <STRONG>playground</STRONG> involved.

Fragment: <STRONG>Mom</STRONG> and <STRONG>dad</STRONG>, me as a guy, younger sister.

----------


## Keitorin

Something to note. For a while now, I don't recall 'feelings' in my dreams. No fear when I am being chased, no horror or even delight as I shoot someone, etc. It's only after I wake up and think about the dream (or read it in my DJ at a later date) that I think "wow, that sounds scary". I wonder if it's because I don't write about my feelings in the dream much? I think I did before, but not lately. Hmm. Maybe I will try to do it more from now on, even if it's just to say 'I don't recall being scared/happy/etc' in situations where I should have been.

Also, adding cafeterias/cook as a dream sign. First stores, now cafeterias. What the heck self, what the <EM>heck</EM>. XD
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;13, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
Large house, <STRONG>Spoiler</STRONG>, <STRONG>Robin</STRONG>, <STRONG>Batman</STRONG>, <STRONG>Superboy</STRONG> (all from DC Comics), Toph (as a name, not anyone specifically)? <STRONG>Asch</STRONG> (from Tales of the Abyss), <STRONG>cafeteria</STRONG>? Fish, some type of fries, <STRONG>cook</STRONG> ~ bad guy?

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Solomon the Sacrifice</STRONG></DIV>
Dreamed I was together with Nicole. She played me a <STRONG>song</STRONG> on how she felt about me, and we kissed.

There was <STRONG>Simba </STRONG>(one of Nicole's cats) and a smaller <STRONG>dog</STRONG>. Me and Nicole fought at first? <STRONG>Mom</STRONG> and <STRONG>dad</STRONG> called on their way home. "Solomon the sacrifice." someone said at some point... And I was worried.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Spies</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Dad</STRONG> was driving me somewhere and we stopped at a restaurant. Apparently we were on a mission, spying on places? The restaurant had stools to sit at, and papers tacked on a board. We stayed in the car.

We messed up the clock there with our phones (on purpose, or just as a consequence of trying to call someone?).

<U>Note:</U> I think the clock thing was my clock in my room. It's a focal point for me at times when I wake up or think about doing an RC. Not so much anymore though.

<HR>I want to start trying to record more when I scribble my dreams down so I have an easier time of remembering, even five days later...

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;15, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
Creepy, dark outside. <STRONG>Lesbian couple</STRONG>. Girls fighting. Me and a girl watch and are amazed at the scores.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Good Cop, Bad Cop</STRONG></DIV>
Feel like I've had this dream before (this is happening to me more and more lately): Good guys are bad guys.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Baby Come Back!</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Baby</STRONG> got loose. Had to catch him. Riding on bike towards home, "<STRONG>Baby</STRONG>" under my shirt. I had to do that after he got loose and starting running - a fence was in the way so I was able to get him.

Only, it's not the same <STRONG>Baby</STRONG> as in RL. Something about a <STRONG>store</STRONG> (think Baby was there at some point). 

I remember riding down a road on my bike, choosing a lane/road for some reason. It's name was "Henderson Street".

<U>Dad's dream he told me after hearing mine:</U> He was going to the bathroom in their room, and when he walked in he saw Baby in the toiler, head first/upside down. He wasn't moving, and dad thought he drowned. He went to tell mom, but when they entered the bathroom, Baby was out and looked fine. Don't think he was even wet.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;16, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Devil Kitty</STRONG></DIV>
I was running like madman from a <STRONG>cat</STRONG> that I wrote down in my DJ as a "Satan Kitty". It was definitely a <STRONG>cat</STRONG> from Hell. It was fairly small and normal looking, but it was&nbsp;lithe and was very, very fast and I just knew it was evil as it chased me around a kitchen (I didn't recognize).

I managed to run outside eventually with a very fast&nbsp;spurt of speed and burst into a trailer where a woman and girl were, although I failed the first time.

Keywords: breadsticks, string cheese, guy chased me through forest, I called out to people (for help?), turned out the guy wasn't bad or something, and it was just the start of mine and his journey.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Ca<U>r</U> Stuck Up in a Tree</STRONG></DIV>
We're (don't know if/who else was with me) on a journey. Along the way, we see a woman in a car, stuck up in a tree (me: reminds me of the first Jurassic Park movie). We stop to make sure the people on the ground know. They say that someone is coming to help.
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Result of M&amp;M Cravings</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Store</STRONG> dream. "Can I put this cart here?" - Me. I left a bag of M&amp;M's inside of it, a boy put them back for me.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Watashi wa Nihon-jin desu.</STRONG></DIV>
We're in <STRONG>class</STRONG> and we each have to pick a <STRONG>song</STRONG>. Nicole is in the desk beside me and gives me a look, but I can't remember the name of the band of the <STRONG>song</STRONG> she is clearly wanting me to use. 

When I woke up, the song "You Are the Moon" by The Hush Sound pops into my head -&nbsp;I don't know if I thought of it in the dream just as I was waking or if my subconscious worked on it and it popped in my head then. But I wrote it in my DJ, so.

In some <STRONG>Japanese</STRONG> place, a guy sings and calls me his cousin, but I'd I was <STRONG>Japanese</STRONG>. (?) <STRONG>Song</STRONG> had "Control" in the name. I record it. I felt like I had this dream before when I woke.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;17, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Resurrection Game</STRONG></DIV>
Took place in a <STRONG>classroom</STRONG> and dungeon...type setting. In my DJ, I called what happened "Resurrection game". I suppose that explains it best.

I can't remember if it started out in <STRONG>class</STRONG>, but next thing, I am in a dank, dungeon type place with this other guy. We are shooting other people, or they could have been zombies. The guy with me tells me I need to shoot him first, so I shoot him. He heaves out a ball, blood and gore landing&nbsp;in his&nbsp;palm along with it, and then disappears.&nbsp;I then shoot myself and the same thing happens to me.

I landed back in <STRONG>class</STRONG> too, but I clearly remember being somewhere else and having stringy blood/gore coming out of my mouth and looking for something to wash out my mouth with. I find a hose and spray it right into my mouth to clean it out.

<U>Note:</U> The stringy stuff totally reminded me of when I cleaned out a pumpkin's insides over at Nicole's. Only, this stringy stuff was red and gory.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;18, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Thought <STRONG>Riley</STRONG> was dead.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Ice War</STRONG></DIV>
I/<STRONG>Klaus</STRONG> (me: I think I was like...behind his eyes, if that makes sense?) chased <STRONG>Dorian</STRONG> up a jungle gym at a playground. I/<STRONG>Klaus</STRONG> tried to get him out by throwing ice up/at him. Someone comes in after us (bad guy ~ possible Mischa or Polar Bear XD) and we end up teaming up, throwing big blocks of ice down the slide or whatever to knock him out.

As the bad guy comes...

"I trust you." <STRONG>Klaus</STRONG> to <STRONG>Dorian</STRONG>.

"You're safer up here than down there!" - <STRONG>Dorian</STRONG> to <STRONG>Klaus</STRONG>.

<U>Note:</U> Klaus and Dorian are from the manga <A href="http://www.eroicafans.org/">From Eroica With Love</A>.

----------


## Keitorin

Woo, caught up! I reaaally need to start typing these up day to day instead of building them up. I also need to write more when I do wake up, and more coherently sometimes. I'll write that down on my list of stuff to work on. Right now I'm practicing studying the backs of my eyelids to get familiar with how it feels/looks so I know when I'm awake and don't move too soon.

Need to work on feelings in my dreams too.

I remember there was more dreams, but I fell asleep before I could rouse myself enough to write 'em down. Need to work on that too. e_e;;
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;19, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>no.com</STRONG></DIV>
I don't remember much of this one, sadly. Something about me not wanting to do something or I was in danger, and someone tells me (?) about this site, "no.com" where I can go to get help or something (or maybe they were the bad guys...). I recall running (twice?) from people.

At one point, maybe the end of the dream, I run into this room where a boy is sitting on a bad. He tells me I can stay, but I have to sleep on the floor. There's a pallet already made up.

----------


## Keitorin

Note: I took half of a Melatonin last night, haven't done it in a while.

I'm taking mom and dad off as dream signs.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;20, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Left Behind</STRONG></DIV>
Me and my sister, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, are at my <STRONG>Grandma Farley</STRONG>'s old house (she's deceased now, but alive in the dream). There's an <STRONG>Earthquake</STRONG>. As me and <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> run to a room, I ask about <STRONG>Grandma</STRONG>. <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> tells me that it's too late. 

I find a latch and pull down the ladder on the ceiling. However, I can't find the latch for a door to go into the safe room, so I conclude that there's not one. As <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> is climbing, she falls off and I am really worried, calling down to her and asking if she's okay until she answers.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Feet?!</STRONG></DIV>
Mom calls me in to the kitchen where she and dad are standing by the sink.&nbsp;She points to the wall and asks me what I see, or what it says. I'm not sure. It looks like light white paint with something faintly painted in the middle. She tells me that it's my name, and that Nicole had done it. Nicole is, I think, in my room.

Mom tells me to get my foot wet, because she's going to make me clean it off with my foot.

...Mom was really evil in this dream. x_x;;

----------


## Keitorin

My dream call has been affected by a bit of stress and me staying up later than normal. I'm going to be gone from the 26th to the 30th and will probably have sucky recall while in TN (and for a while after) for the Hols, soo...  :Sad:  

I'm gonna miss my dreams! And exercising.
<STRONG><P></P><HR><P align=center><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;22, 2008</FONT></STRONG></FONT></P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Alien Snakes</STRONG></DIV>
People burst out of the doors (2-3). There are more people outside (again, 2-3). One of the people from the first group looks at a photo in his hand of a girl in old-fashioned clothes with blond-brown hair. 

He looks to a girl in the second group who looks like the girl in the photo.

Him: "Thank you for bringing my <U>name</U> back to me."

Guy from his group: "She's not yours."

Then he tries to convince the first guy that she's not who he thinks etc etc.

The people suddenly turn into <STRONG>snakes</STRONG>. They are aliens wearing human skin, and have the appearance of a bunch of <STRONG>snakes</STRONG>.

<STRONG><P></P><P align=center><FONT size=4><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">November&nbsp;23, 2008</FONT></STRONG></DIV><P></P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Cross-Dressing</STRONG></DIV>
Something to do with cross-dressing.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><FONT size=4><STRONG>November&nbsp;24, 2008</STRONG></FONT>

</DIV><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Raep Tiem</STRONG></DIV>
This might have been two dreams.

1) Sex. There were three people, I think I was either one of them or 'watched behind their eyes' as I call it. I was a girl, the bottom was a girl too. I don't quite know if the top was a guy or girl, but he was fucking her with a water bottle. (yeah, I know o_o my mind scares me...I think this dream came from a porno clip I watched. *cough*). It may have been non-consensual.

2) Game Boy Color type object, was walking around trying to connect to another one. I found someone, but it was in their bag and the owner of it was asleep. Her friend said it was okay and she would wake her up.

----------


## Keitorin

I've been seriously avoiding typing my dreams up, mainly because I know it's going to be mostly words and phrases. But gotta get myself going at some point, sooo. Surprisingly, the trip to TN wasn't too bad on my dreaming. I did recall a few details from dreams I had down there - and my dreams seem...not more vivid, but more plentiful, since I've came home.
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;25, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Sea Monster</STRONG></DIV>
There was a large ship. It was storming outside, dark...and there was a sea monster coming after it. It got a young girl.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>November&nbsp;26, 2008</FONT></STRONG>
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>
Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Special <STRONG>dog</STRONG> training.
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;01, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
1) Stove, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>

2) <STRONG>Rolo</STRONG> from <STRONG>Code Geass</STRONG> and a woman (possible <STRONG>Viletta</STRONG>) having sex (so <EM>explicit</EM>). Apparently it was a porn given to me by mom. She asked me, "how was it?". (me: WTF.)

3) Was in some type of building with <STRONG>animals</STRONG> - <STRONG>birds, kittens and their mother</STRONG> and for some reason, a child. I was going to get one, but I was trying to decide which would provide the best service (with training).

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;02, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Rachel </STRONG>and <STRONG>Matt</STRONG>, some kind of radio. You could change the music like on a CD player. They/I was trying to figure something out.
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;03, 2008</FONT></STRONG>
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>
Lots of Fragments - and LD!</STRONG></DIV>
<P align=center>This was an <FONT color=#0000ff>LD</FONT>! It was like I knew all along and I was just acknowledging it. I'm not quite sure what the order of the events ahead are and they are more than one dream. I masturbated...again. I hope this doesn't become a habit (this is the...second time I've done it)? While I was doing it, my vagina felt loose so I tried to make it tighter by willing it, but it wasn't working (TMI, but you're supposed to writethe details, riiiight?). I flew in excitement when I realized I was dreaming. It was amazing. There was something else flying near me. I couldn't willingly fly when I wanted to though.

There were some <STRONG>horses</STRONG> somewhere and I wanted to ride one.

Something to do with <STRONG>Naruto</STRONG> and other fandoms. There's something to do with a leak too.

Something to do with taking items, and there was a book called "Dream" with a gorgeous cover. (Haha, hint if I ever heard one, subconscious.)

Something to do with a wedding ring/band and <STRONG>CLAMP</STRONG> (mangaka group). They were simple gold bands like the ones my mom and dad have. There was someone (else) there in a small room, and the rings were all over the ground. There was a door.

Something about mom taking Christmas presents back to the store...</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Ahh, I have some catching/typing up to do. I've had some interesting dreams and I love dreaming more than ever. I'm surprised I still remember them seeing as how I've been staying up until 4-5 every morning and getting up at 2-4 P.M.

Also, Happy New Year! It's 2009 already. Some good movies are coming out soon, I think! Oh, and I turned 20 on the 19th.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December 04, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Keywords: <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>, <STRONG>Paul</STRONG>, fix, money in a stick, six cameras, can't eat fish because of contamination, magazines - <STRONG>Card Captor Sakura</STRONG>, fishing, "<STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>, I can't do anything with you like this." - she was a bit submerged in the water, paid <STRONG>dog</STRONG>-watching

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
A long stick, Kantri (my big stuffed dragon), "mom" taking about origins, Steve Irwin, email from Conrad, asked about drawing (we were both apparently dedicated to drawing and he wanted to check up on me, see if I was still doing it?), tattoos, little red machine, ie (Japanese word for house).

----------


## Keitorin

Wowww! There's a <A href="http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?p=970979#post970979">DV CafePress store</A>! I really, really want something from there now. Wonder if I could mom to...omg, I want the coffee mug! I'm getting birthday money from my grandma and aunt, and hopefully it's at least 10$.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;05, 2008</FONT></STRONG></P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Dad going blind, being stubborn about getting&nbsp;his eyes&nbsp;checked,&nbsp;someone&nbsp;made joke. Someone (me?): "Better to see about getting them fixed than to go blind."

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
(Possibly takes place in the same dream as previous.)

Song name "Patrol Through" (8 min. long), <STRONG>Matt</STRONG>, 5 P.M., other people&nbsp;expected but late, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, mom, my room.

----------


## Keitorin

Gods, I really wish I'd marked these dreams as seperate or not. I use a little star to indicate a new dream now, but apparently I didn't earlier in the month. Grr.

Also, I wrote that I had more dreams, but I didn't remember them (for Dec. 06).

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;06, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Special ed.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
I was hiding, <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> grabbed me.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;07, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Aunt Katrina's</STRONG> <STRONG>old house</STRONG>, books, two candles &amp; something else, <STRONG>David</STRONG> wouldn't let me take the box.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Someone questioned me, I wouldn't answer because someone had confided in me. When they left, I was going to call that person, but they thought the bad guys would be waiting for me to do that.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Something about being left-handed.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Something about mom making (taking?) the chocolates from <STRONG>grandma</STRONG>, but I didn't like them.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;08, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Thought Smokey was a border collie.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> and I had a huuuge fight. Me and dad play a game where you have to hit the opponent with beams (?). Seems we'd been there before (and gotten _?_ comics). I was really upset before the game. (Might be separate dream-) Saw someone I knew on the field (sports). There was a boy with one arm.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;09, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Small <STRONG>dog</STRONG>, something to do with a job and tater tots.

<STRONG>Grandma's house</STRONG>, huge<STRONG> snake</STRONG> - me tied to wood in back of van with it. Guy taught me how to discern between it 'sniffing' and 'sizing me up'.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;10, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Me, mom and dad find some neglected <STRONG>cats</STRONG> and the police won't do anything when we try to get their help. We make a plan to take them away.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG>

A house is <STRONG>flood</STRONG>ing, we're suddenly at <STRONG>grandma's</STRONG> and going down to the basement. Dad has a laptop and is doing something on it. I wonder why at such a time, but dismiss it. There was a pointer thing I was using to 'check stuff'.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;11, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>801</STRONG> (not as counting, but as a label) farms, cloning, me, <STRONG>grandma</STRONG>, <STRONG>grandpa</STRONG>.</DIV>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;13, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Grandma's house</STRONG>, game, playing the Angel when it's normally other NPCs. Ghost and such monsters, magic-user. <STRONG>Melissa's</STRONG> game. <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, me, <STRONG>Melissa</STRONG>. Captured?

Had more dreams, couldn't recall.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;16, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
There's something up in the vents, a group of people including me go up to hunt it. Library? Someone gets thrown through a wall, me and another guy haul buckets of water from a metal pan onto him. "How many deaths each?". One of the group was a 'spotter' or something.

Felt like I'd had a 'vent' dream before.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;18, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Wammy's Orphanage</STRONG></DIV>
Me: "Are you satisfied like that?" Someone got shot.

Me and two siblings (non-RL sibs) went to <STRONG>Wammy's&nbsp;orphanage</STRONG> (from Death Note). They did something rude before going inside. I cried before following, rubbing by eyes (I think I passed L?). The siblings tried to steal a present from under the Christmas tree. I tried to explain that'd we'd only just arrived so of course we wouldn't get any. 

There was a pet that one of the siblings took care of. 

I had pictures and wondered whether to put them up. 

I was comparing someone to <STRONG>Near</STRONG>.

There were (blood?) stains on my bedsheet.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;21, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Sex dreams - a lot, and interesting.

Gym swingset, jealous lover, ex-lover, Anderson from&nbsp;_ (TN?), got with someone else to forget her. 

Trunk, huge packages of stuff. Fucking machine?

<STRONG>Pokemon</STRONG> or some such.

Picking up a bunch of <STRONG>butterfly</STRONG> things (jewelry) and putting them in my bra.

Note: If this is the dream I think it is, there were some tents, and I remember looking for something. It was a Gameboy Color, and a girl sitting beside another sleeping girl said I could look in her bag. It was in there.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;22, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Prisoner, rape, tried to escape, <STRONG>deviantART</STRONG>, used as agents/weapons. Two committed suicide?
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;23, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Animals (monkeys, cats, dogs, etc)</STRONG>, borrowed pajama shirt, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, door wouldn't stay closed.
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;25, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
5,000 stolen, 8x9, store, <STRONG>butterflies</STRONG>, "never come back".

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Chicken Noodles</STRONG></DIV>
Mom said she was making chicken and noodles.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Actually didn't realize this was a dream until I talked to mom about it and she didn't know what I was talking about.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;26, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Word games, <STRONG>classroom</STRONG>, I guessed a word: support. Girl beside me took credit, teacher heard. Kegels, sex. Prizes.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;27, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Kingdom Hearts</STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;28, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Dog</STRONG> dream

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Fire sparks, woman and man escaped through window. "Have you ever been killed with tweezers on?", "Yes.". <STRONG>Cats</STRONG>, man, house, sign on door with higher price.

Repair shop. Villain (big scary woman). Woman in only underwear admiring men, <STRONG>grandma</STRONG>. Me running after man and woman, woman helping someone. Made it out.

Running away on bike, man directing woman where to go. Sparks: huge explosion from building.

Me: blanket to shield self.

Riding bike everywhere, blue glow, broke, rode on bike with someone, two <STRONG>animals</STRONG> (one looks like a <STRONG>deer</STRONG>, another half <STRONG>deer/dog</STRONG>), forest, film, outhouse, children, woman, cooler, cabinets.

Amusement park ride.

Felt like I'd done the bicycle thing before.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Gods, that's a huge mash up of dreams. The only part I really remember is towards the end. There was a movie going to be filmed in the woods, I was starring. I remember climbing a few trees for scenes. I remember going into an outhouse type building at the end, a woman and her child were there. There was a long, narrow medicine cabinet I needed to get into for something. Think the woman said some wise words...or something.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;29, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Two boys with powers. One of them is something to do with seeing or going into the future. Dad tries to get rid of some soda, but one of the boys complains because it's his 'fuel'.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;30, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Axis Power ?</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Axis Powers Hetalia</STRONG> - a new country appeared, YouTube (think I watched some vids about it).

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Shapeshifters</STRONG></DIV>
Boy fell in love with a human-turned-<STRONG>dog</STRONG>. <STRONG>Dog</STRONG> had daughter or sister. In the end, I showed him pictures of their human forms. The <STRONG>dogs</STRONG> were big.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>December&nbsp;31, 2008</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>No Dice</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Grandma</STRONG> playing a game with dice, I get angry, throw the dice, run outside and found a ride. Sex?

Something to do with a tunnel.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January 01, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Two Countries and a...hey, where's Hana Tamago?</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Axis Powers Hetalia</STRONG>, <STRONG>Sweden</STRONG> (Su-san!) and <STRONG>Finland</STRONG> &amp; an older kid in the modern world in a house.

Game, room full of people with long red hair, wig.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;02, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Sunshine and Rainbows</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> (old, horrible&nbsp;P.E. teacher) is a teacher in my <STRONG>old school</STRONG>. Me and someone else are in the classroom along with the students, and for some reason we get really pissed at her. At one point we *steal* her chair, and she says something along the lines of, "you don't think that's happened to me before?".

We run out of the <STRONG>classroom</STRONG> and outside on the <STRONG>playground</STRONG>, thinking to stay out there until <STRONG>class</STRONG>&nbsp;was over. The other person (a girl) knows we won't get in trouble - the <STRONG>teacher</STRONG> will just dismiss us along with everyone else when <STRONG>class</STRONG> is over.

While outside as we're walking around/dodging the other kids, I say that it's weird that I don't recognize her, as I'd been with the people in my <STRONG>class</STRONG> for three years. (me: I get this feeling she told me her name started with a Z, or perhaps an X).

When he go back inside, <STRONG>class</STRONG> isn't over. We site down and the <STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> is talking about something, using the dry-erase board. 

Topics: Gravity (the girl in front of me, I think <STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> calls her Amy and she's apparently the one who went outside with me despite the name/looks change) answers that one after answering the call huffily. The 'life' of a two year old, "baby, toddler, childhood". <STRONG>Corey</STRONG> (the boy one) answers something with "two pieces of fish" and <STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> says it's high in protein. Something about flying - might have gone with the gravity topic. She paints on the board a stick figure in a flying motion, and it has a really bright background with flowers and such.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Perfume</STRONG></DIV>
A woman is on a show that's airing, standing behind a booth thingy to the left. There's a glass in front of her that she's guzzling from - it's something alcoholic and she's getting drunk.

There's also a bottle of perfume that appears, and when it seems people are doubting her, she says she'll wear it if her boyfriend won something.

Her boyfriend is a black guy who used to be on a reality show. He comes in talking about his experiences on it. It shows a video from it where he was hanging from these cords, holding onto a boy. Some type of exercise or task.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> The bottle of perfume looks like a mix of a couple I have.

----------


## Keitorin

I woke up at 12 with dream cobwebs in my head, but dad was playing Jeopardy in his room and it kept bothering me until I had to get up and tell him to turn it down. Needles to say, I wasn't able to recall any of that dream and I went back to bed.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;03, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Electronic Person ZAN</STRONG></DIV>
Conrad was a computer 'person', like HAL in the manga/anime Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Sleepover</STRONG></DIV>
Nicole was at my house. Think we were in the kitchen getting food/drinks.

----------


## Keitorin

For some reason, I had better recall then I've had in a while. And yet I couldn't get to sleep at all for so long! I did listen to my meditation CD for the first time in a while.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;04, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Tree Locks</STRONG></DIV>
We're a team of people, and we have <STRONG>cats</STRONG> as 'familiars' or some such. <STRONG>One of the guys we pick on a lot</STRONG>, even calling him 'jerkass' or something like that (me: should I count this as my 'immoral' dream sign?...guess I should have done it for my Miss Lisa dream now that I think about it).&nbsp; We're in some building/house doing a job. I had to go out a little window to get outside, and there was junk to move through.

~(Possibly a separate dream) I was sleeping on a bed and was feeling bad, so mom suggested someone sleep with me. Mom and dad were were at the end of the bed on the floor.

~(Possibly a separate dream) Someone lined a fish tank with blue paper with little boxes. I called him cruel because <STRONG>fish</STRONG> don't need paper.

There was long blonde (golden) hair hanging upside down from some tree branches. A teammate said it was pretty and touched it. The other teammate pointed out that it shouldn't be there/that it was strange.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Sad Words</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Axis Powers Hetalia</STRONG>, someone said something sad to someone else.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Riley Runs Away</STRONG></DIV>
Takes place at our <STRONG>old house in TN on Renee Lane</STRONG>. <STRONG>Riley</STRONG> went flying out the open door and mom yelled out after her, making her run even farther away. I run after her, (but I think it's dark and I can't see her very well, especially because of her colors). I think I got her and mom admitted that she shouldn't have yelled.

I felt like I'd had happened before (the dream? or situation?).

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Never the Two Shall Meet</STRONG></DIV>
Two <STRONG>Roy's</STRONG> (from Fullmetal Alchemist) hanging around together.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I recently read an FMA fic that included the canon Roy and alter!Roy, that's where this dream came from I think.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;05, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Kikyuu Hito</STRONG></DIV>
This dream was in <STRONG>anime</STRONG> style.

In some building, there was a girl and two bodyguard like people. <STRONG>Neuro</STRONG> and <STRONG>Yako</STRONG> (from the manga/anime Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro) took a balloon that had a face on it away. The young girl sketched David (not my cousin), <STRONG>Neuro</STRONG> and <STRONG>Yako</STRONG> in a sketchbook. She wrote "Do you guys even know you're doing?"

David and the girl both had blonde hair. Apparently David had been human. He was young and and short hair. The girl was in-between 6-13. We let the air out of the balloon towards the end because the face had disappeared.

<STRONG>A Legend of Zelda</STRONG> type thing happened where Yako (?) kept falling in hidden holes.

Yako (?) went into a cave in <STRONG>World of Warcraft</STRONG> that turned out to be for Warlocks. There was an NCP on the steps she talked to that had a tutorial or something. Further in in a room, there were some NPCs you couldn't interact with.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;06, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
It's my first day of <STRONG>school</STRONG> after three years in <STRONG>Tennessee</STRONG>. I was super nervous. <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>, <STRONG>Michael</STRONG>.

(Might part of separate dream) Bath, sex, two betrayers listening in on a conversation.

----------


## Keitorin

I'm going to bed now...which is about 5 1/2 hours earlier than normal. Well, after I look at the DV forums a bit. So about 5 more than normal.  ::D: 

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;07, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Automail</STRONG></DIV>
I had <STRONG>Ed's automail</STRONG> (from Fullmetal Alchemist).
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Hardly remember anything in this dream except there were three people - me, a guy, and his father (off-screen), and we were in a house.

----------


## Keitorin

I wanted to go ahead and type this up while a few details are fresh in my mind.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;08, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Bus Ride</STRONG></DIV>
Modern world - <STRONG>Ed</STRONG> (from FMA) as a trip booker. He gets a call while on the bus from a Chinese guy who wants to book a trip. Before Ed talks, he says something about a 100$ fee.&nbsp;The guy&nbsp;is amusingly hasty, not giving the proper details and saying he'll leave it all to <STRONG>Ed</STRONG>. Ed can't get a word in besides "don't be so hasty!". After the phonecall, he yells at the phone with an angry expression and an angry tic on his head.

Now it's <EM>me</EM> on the bus in <STRONG>Ed's</STRONG> seat instead. There are some type of <STRONG>animal</STRONG>(s), one a <STRONG>pig</STRONG>? I pet it a bit. Then suddenly the <STRONG>pig</STRONG> turns into a baby or toddler. I told him to "tuck his tag in" because it was sticking up.&nbsp; He did it the wrong way though somehow and I tucked mine in to show him. He mimicked me. (I think there were a few more things but I can't remember.) 

In the seat behind me, someone with my <STRONG>grandma's</STRONG> voice says something to me or asks me something. There are two other people in the seat with her. A story is told about how someone wasn't updated on a dangerous accident that happened at a <STRONG>school</STRONG>, and they said how they'd want to know if their friends and such were okay. The building was in rubbles.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Different</STRONG></DIV>
Me and Jay are talking in chat, and he says that me and Nicole's relationship seems different than me and his. I list all the reasons why.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Secret Room</STRONG></DIV>
Our <STRONG>class</STRONG> was on a <STRONG>field trip</STRONG>. We were in a <STRONG>store</STRONG>, and there were <STRONG>comics</STRONG>, <STRONG>books</STRONG>, etc. I had about 30$ and I wanted to spend it, but also wondered if I shouldn't save it. I didn't see anything I wanted anyway. I bumped into a boy <STRONG>classmate</STRONG>, possibly <STRONG>Blake</STRONG>, as I was looking around the <STRONG>comics</STRONG>. he may have said something to me.

Meanwhile, Nicole or <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> (don't remember which) was making friends with some girl, and the girl asked if she could spend the night. I was unhappy, especially seeing as how I didn't get to spend the night.

<STRONG>Beth</STRONG> took me outside and wanted to show me something that someone had showed her once. I followed her to the side of the building where <STRONG>Mrs. McCowen</STRONG> (teacher) was leading something else through a door. Before it could close (it was locked by security I think), me and <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> hurried in. 

I also remember different events for that moment. I'm standing outside the door at the side of the building and singing a song,&nbsp;"Purple Line" by "Dong Bang Shin Ki". It's Chinese, so the only line I'm certain of is the English line, which just happens to be, "I only wanna touch myself". Just then, <STRONG>Mrs. McCowen</STRONG> walks by. She didn't seem to hear me.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> This <EM>same</EM> exactly thing happened to me while I was in school. I was outside for Outside Day, and just as I said the word "bitch" (can't remember if it was in a song or what), she walked by. She didn't seem to hear me, think she was going after someone else.

So anyway, we go inside. <STRONG>Mrs. McCowen</STRONG> and the person with her start going up the steps to the left. Me and <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> hurry down the steps to the right. We go down about 3-4 staircases, and on the second-to-last one we run into a <STRONG>cat</STRONG>. It's dark, so all we could see was a black streak going down the steps.

We arrive at a little room with a dim light light inside. The door is to the left. The light is coming from beside that to the left as we go inside. There's a desk on the left wall with a computer on it. There's a little table with something under it by the right wall.

There was no one inside, and I think <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> says there never is. At first I thought it was a room for monitoring. I wonder why the room is there is no one ever uses it, and especially since a light is on. 

The <STRONG>cat</STRONG> followed us in. It&nbsp;had dark colors,&nbsp;was medium size,&nbsp;was long-haired and very friendly, rubbing against my leg. I wanted to take it's picture, but at that moment we heard someone coming. I&nbsp;went over to the table, took out what was&nbsp;under it and ducked under it myself. <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> just hunkered down where she was. For some reason, I have two cellphones and I made sure they're not showing any light. The people go by the room and further down the corridor. A bit later, they start to come back.

Dream end. I'm not sure if I woke up or this was in the dream, but I was curious what would happen but decided to just end the dream.

----------


## Keitorin

I think this is the most dreams I've ever recalled in a night! Also, it's getting annoying that the cats seem to like walking all over my DJ, made worse because I keep it on the bed all the time.

You know, I was thinking. Accessing dream memories is like accessing a file on the computer. You have your file, and it has writing in it. You can choose whether or not to read it, save it, delete it. When I 'access a dream memory' I'm opening the file. I choose to 'remember/read' it and the data is stored in my mind. If I don't 'write it/save it', it will be 'forgotten/deleted'. 

Ahh, I am such a computer geek. &gt;.&gt;

Oh, and I read 19 chapters of Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro yesterday, so that's why I had three MTNN dreams. Reading more today, wonder if I'll have more tonight? XD

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;09, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>MTNN&nbsp;Illusts</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro</STRONG> illustrations. I was trying to figure out who drew them as they flickered across my vision.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Trauma at a Young Age</STRONG></DIV>
Setting: My current house.

<STRONG>Yako</STRONG> (from MTNN), who suffered emotional trauma, stays at home with <STRONG>her mother</STRONG>. Something happened to <STRONG>Reborn</STRONG> (from KHR!). <STRONG>Gluttony</STRONG> (from FMA) and some other creature were at the house, but they're not unwelcome, at least by <STRONG>the mother</STRONG>. The other creature ate <STRONG>Gluttony</STRONG> and said he was proud to finally be able to eat him.

<STRONG>Yako</STRONG> is afraid of sleeping in her bed. She calls it "that place". She goes to sleep on <STRONG>her mom's</STRONG> bed. 

RL: When I woke up, I thought I was in mom's bed for a confused second.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Well I Don't <EM>Like</EM> <U>You</U></STRONG></DIV>
Three young people (guys) around 18 are acting goofy and singing. After the song, the third guy turns slightly to the second one.

3: "I like you."
2: "I like you too."
3: "No, I <EM>like</EM> you."
2: "D: (do not want)"

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>My Bad...</STRONG></DIV>
There are <STRONG>dogs</STRONG>, and I try to name their breeds. I remember naming one a Corgi. The people there tell me I got them wrong and name off the real breeds. One is a Rottweiler. I accidentally throw a big baseball over the gate and into the neighbors property, on their porch. The two black girls with me fuss until I go after it. While there, I <STRONG>steal</STRONG> something off of the porch. There were voices coming from inside.

I remember thinking how I would never <STRONG>steal</STRONG> something from a friend.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Taking Care of Business</STRONG></DIV>
A <STRONG>Neuro</STRONG> and <STRONG>Yako</STRONG> dream. Something about needing to tell some people <STRONG>Neuro</STRONG> knows something - they're all girls, and <STRONG>Yako</STRONG> talks to or dismisses two of them.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Back to School</STRONG></DIV>
Setting: <STRONG>Rickman Elementary</STRONG>, mainly <STRONG>Mrs. Severe</STRONG> (fourth grade teacher's) <STRONG>class</STRONG>.
Note: I was the same age as now. It was like I was suddenly going back to school, only everyone else was their old age but me and it was 4th grade again.

I'm back in <STRONG>school</STRONG> (first day), and I don't have the book (social studies) that I'm supposed to have. I have my CD Player, phone and some other communication device. Mom was with me before I went in the <STRONG>classroom</STRONG>. We went into <STRONG>Mrs. McCowen's</STRONG> room to look for <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> when I realize I hadn't seen her. We found her seat but she wasn't there. When I don't see mom coming in, I text her with the weird (and I think red-colored) device, saying something like 'you're not going to leave me, are you?'.

The&nbsp;desk I'm sitting in is one I think was actually mine back then, to the right of the front of the classroom. <STRONG>Kayla</STRONG> is in front of me sharing her book with someone. I think <STRONG>Blake</STRONG> is beside me. <STRONG>Mrs. Severe</STRONG> got a book for him from on top of the bookshelf.

<STRONG>Mrs. Severe</STRONG> starts talking about stuff, something about <STRONG>Leigh's</STRONG> best friend. Apparently she's a really bad sort, a murderer, and she's warning us not to get involved with her. She also says something about finding the right man to marry, and I got a bit angry and was going to say something like 'what about <STRONG>gay</STRONG> people?'.

Mom comes back for me, but I'm not sure if it was really her - as <STRONG>Mrs. Severe</STRONG> is hammering a stone epitaph, she <STRONG>steals</STRONG> it and runs away. I go as well, and we lock ourselves in her bedroom. She says something about how she was expecting me to save her. She puts the now-paper epitaph in the toilet. I really have to pee but I know people are probably coming for us. I go anyway, and when I pull down my shorts or pants,&nbsp;I'm wearing these interesting knickers.

----------


## Keitorin

Couldn't post this yesterday because dad needed to host a race, thus disconnecting me.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;10, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Yolk</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Store</STRONG>. There were three yolk in one egg. We only needed a couple and had already put one in, but ended up using them all. I had over 30$ in ones, but <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> paid.
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>
OP Ongaku</STRONG></DIV>
Songs from <STRONG>One Piece</STRONG> were playing.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Mostly Failed Wild</STRONG></DIV>
Failed WILD. I was keeping my mind occupied with kanji but fell asleep. I slipped into a regular dream in which I masturbated (very explicit) in the bathroom (note: I've been abstaining to see the results in my dreams, it's been interesting). After, I heard mom talking to Riley outside the bathroom.

While in the bathroom, I questioned if it was a dream or not. I think I did because I was wondering why I'd be doing this with people in this house, because when I got up to use the bathroom before laying back down, mom, dad and Uncle Mike were all there.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>School Break</STRONG></DIV>
I passed by some kids who were getting out of <STRONG>school</STRONG> until February. I wondered if Nicole would be able to come over.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Capture</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Fullmetal Alchemist</STRONG>. Caught someone, sent him to <STRONG>Xing</STRONG>. Was going to send him with someone else, but they really didn't want to go/get along with the person that was caught.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;11, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Purple Cloud</STRONG></DIV>
There was a man, his daughter and me. Alternate worlds, purple cloud. I was studying it. I left my world after seeing one out my window. It was raining.

There was some kind of transporter on the edge of the forest - you just told it where you wanted to go.

Me and the girl were looking at houses, I think, and we found one that had an adult store at the very top. I said something about how we'd have to get used to people coming in and out. I think <STRONG>me and the girl were in a relationship</STRONG>.

Me and <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> were&nbsp; possibly sharing a room. When I saw her on my computer, I got pissed because I didn't want to share. I told her I would be on it 24/7 and she could be on it for five hours.

Note: I watched The Last Mimzy the day before, that might be where the purple cloud came from.

----------


## Keitorin

I hate when I wake up without realizing I'm awake, and I go through my dreams in my head...and then they all disappear when I realize I'm awake. -_-

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;12, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Chauffeur Clone</STRONG></DIV>
Me and Nicole were at a clothes <STRONG>store</STRONG>. We were looking at a specific type (...pajamas? I remember blue, and pretty cloth) and I believe the owner wasn't happy about something. She called Nicole names and was being mean, so I decided we should leave. She called out to me as I left, as I think she was going to help me with some fabric or clothes.

I <STRONG>stole</STRONG> a poster on the way out.

Next we're in Nicole's van, and her clone is driving it. Nicole is in the passenger's seat and I'm in the back.

Note: I think when we were in the store, Nicole had long hair, but in the car, she and her clone had short hair again.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;13, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Raptors</STRONG></DIV>
There's a team of people in the hallway of <STRONG>my old school at Rickman</STRONG>, me included. We were running from <STRONG>Raptors</STRONG>. I pick one up around it's torso and throw it in the classroom. I try to get the other one, but it overpowers me.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> This dream may have been inspired by watching one of the Jurassic Park movies the other day.


<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Whoring Out Kisses</STRONG></DIV>
We were hosting (?) a party at the<STRONG> house (on Sliger Road?)</STRONG>. There were some events going on, and I offered or was told to offer a kiss for 30$ each. Someone paid for it, and I wasn't nervous. I gave him a close-mouthed kiss and took the envelope of money.

Dad made the guy I kissed some food and brought it to him. It was fish and fries. As he's handing the plate down, he says, "Tell me honestly - did you think they were going to be chicken fries?" For some reason, there was a grilled cheese on the plate then. Oh, the guy was older (in his 50's?) and had white hair and some beard.

The same guy asked for a second kiss. I was nervous then because I realized it was my first kiss. I wondered if he would expect tongue, paying so much money. I was going to do it.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Title suggested by my friend Nicole after I told her this dream. xD

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Bad Cat!</STRONG></DIV>
Riley used the bathroom all over my restroom. After&nbsp;I woke up, I remembered this dream after going into my bathroom.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> This one was brought on by Riley going in the bathroom and sleeping under a towel. I usually keep the door closed so she can't. I was a bit worried about leaving her in there alone, though I wasn't seriously fretting about it or anything. Guess even the smallest things can make it into a dream.

----------


## Keitorin

Ugh, need to go to bed sooner! Also, I'm sick. D:

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;14, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Mess</STRONG></DIV>
A girl named Hollee, <STRONG>cafeteria</STRONG>, a bathroom with two toilets - I try to go, but a little boy slips under the door and starts to use the bathroom in the toilet beside me to the left. His aim is horrible, though. I had shy bladder even in the dream.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Adding cafeteria as a dream sign.


<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Scab</STRONG></DIV>
With their fingertips, someone touched the little scab I have beside my ear. Nicole?

----------


## Keitorin

Somehow I had pretty good recall for being sick. My nose will never be the same again. ;_;

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;15, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Raspberry M&amp;M's</STRONG></DIV>
I was at the <STRONG>store</STRONG> that <STRONG>Grandma</STRONG> and <STRONG>Aunt Sara</STRONG> owned or worked at. I saw a box of Butterfingers and asked if I could have one. <STRONG>Sara</STRONG> said yes. I was looking at the M&amp;M's and saw plain, but in RL I already had a bag of plain, so suddenly I saw and picked up a bag of Raspberry M&amp;M's.

Then I realized that I really should pay for them. I looked in my billfold, but there was no money. I left everything in the <STRONG>store</STRONG> and headed off on a slightly tall bike to go home and get a couple bills. <STRONG>Grandma</STRONG> had tried calling mom for me to see if she'd bring some, but I told her she was sleeping. Before I left, <STRONG>Grandma</STRONG> asked me if it'd be okay with that bike, and I said I was used to it (because in RL I have a bike I had to get used to in the past that was like that). The breaks were hard to use.

I also remember a bit of a different scene - as I was leaving, I was headed away from <STRONG>Grandma's house</STRONG>, and there was the silhouette of a big <STRONG>dog</STRONG> ahead. It ran off into the brush to the left, and I safely headed off.

I thought I could find my way home because I'd done it once before, but now it was nighttime and I was getting confused. There was another person on a motorbike that was a policeman. I was worried he'd stop me, but he didn't. I actually kind of ran into him a bit at first and greeted him, but he didn't reply.

So then I happened to see a group of bikers head going the opposite way through a tunnel, and the last one was <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>. I call out to her loudly and she stops, sees me. We headed home together.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> The Raspberry M&amp;M's were totally the highlight of this dream. *_*

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>'Get Well' Cloth</STRONG></DIV>
In <STRONG>class</STRONG>: Some famous singers were leaving the <STRONG>classroom</STRONG>, shaking kid's hands as they went. I just walked by them. After they left, a few of use were gathering necklaces(?). Someone got impatient and said they weren't all there, and I got annoyed and told them that <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> was&nbsp;fixing one (she was off to the left).&nbsp;

<STRONG>School</STRONG> was out, and I was walking down the hall. <STRONG>Kayla</STRONG> stopped and asked me to do something for her. She held out a piece of cloth to me (was it blue?) and said to give it to this boy who'd been in an accident or went through surgery or something. She said it was infused with 'get well feelings' or something like that. So I found him close to the doors, and he was like an <STRONG>anime</STRONG> character. He was wearing a basketball outfit and had light reddish/orange, spiked up. Next thing, I'm&nbsp;explaining it to him and he's got two people beside him to the left - <STRONG>Kayla</STRONG> and another guy with black hair. <STRONG>Kayla</STRONG> just looks ahead with a slight smile&nbsp;(she was wearing it before, too) as I talk.&nbsp;

I was really happy, smiling as I continued on after that.

As I get to the doors, I see <STRONG>Beth</STRONG>.&nbsp;I say hi to her, but she ignores and seems upset as she talks to <STRONG>Stacie</STRONG>(?). I think someone was talking about her and that's what upset her.

As I'm going down the steps, <STRONG>Mrs. Story</STRONG> is going up them and she waves at me. I wave back and wonder what she thinks of my black hair (I had shorter brown hair back then). I felt that she hadn't been there in a while, or I hadn't seen her in a while.

Once outside, I noticed that some of the buses aren't there yet, including mine. Somehow, I know that <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> got on the wrong bus. I get on to tell her, but the bus takes off. Our usual bus driver, <STRONG>Bart</STRONG>, is the driver of this bus and <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> asks him what area he's covering. He tells her, and she realizes her mistake. We ponder what to do, and since we both have our cellphones, we figure we'll have <STRONG>Bart</STRONG> drop us off somewhere and call mom to come get us.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I kept waking up and going back to sleep, so pieces of these were separate dreams, but continuations.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Cosplay</STRONG></DIV>
I'm sitting on the couch with someone, I leaned against them at one point and they told me to get up for now. I laid down sideways on the couch, and someone took my picture. My black hair hung off the couch, and I think I questioned why I had black hair if I was cosplaying. I think we were doing some kind of photography thing. Maybe even cosplay - <STRONG>Axel x Roxas</STRONG>?

----------


## Keitorin

I have less than 14 minutes before my computer shuts down, so I have to hurry and type this up! Eee.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;16, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Shugo Chara</STRONG></DIV>
A bunch of <STRONG>Shugo Chara</STRONG> inspired dreams.
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;17, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Neuro</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro</STRONG> dreams.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>I See France</STRONG></DIV>
I ran away to France. In <STRONG>school</STRONG>, the <STRONG>teacher</STRONG> saw I was using a book to answer question and got mad. I didn't know we weren't supposed to use them. It turned ugly and I threw my book. I ran outside and hopped over some fences to get away.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Dream Name</STRONG></DIV>
dream here

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;18, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Brave Dog</STRONG></DIV>
There was a little black <STRONG>dog </STRONG>and some other <STRONG>animal</STRONG>. From inside a house, I watched as it attacked an <STRONG>alligator</STRONG>. The <STRONG>alligator</STRONG> munched on it though. (The <STRONG>alligator</STRONG> was in this thing full of water, I could see it through the glass of the kitchen). The house looked kind of expensive.
<HR>Have 3 more days to type up later, still.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;20, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>One Piece</STRONG> dreams inspired by the fics <EM>In Dreams</EM> and&nbsp;<EM>Sanji: Prince of Kiot</EM>.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Horror House</STRONG></DIV>
Freaky dreams, sex, piece of ice, horror, all dead but one girl, I join her. There was a pile of letters I looked through, but there were too many to read. There were two buildings on fire across the building we were in. The walls were sort of transparent, so we could see through them - there wasn't anyone inside that I could see.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;21, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Blue Spiders</STRONG></DIV>
Wow! Vivid dream. &nbsp;I got stuck at what to do in&nbsp;a game. There strong blue <STRONG>spiders</STRONG> everywhere. I could run really fast. I blocked them with these wooden panels.

I went to a library to get a guide for the game. I found a series of guides for different things, and each one started with "Damn" (like the Dummies guides). <STRONG>Kayla</STRONG> pointed me to them but I couldn't find the one I needed. There was a sticker book and I wondered why, because it was a library and it'd be useless.

A woman was doing a commercial in a woodsy area and I go to see her. After, we walk together and I pass a dump of stuff. As we look, a voice tells us it's junk - there are some yellow, bad-looking flowers in a pot. I tell her about the guide and she reminds me that she stacked some on my bed, but maybe they fell. But I'd already taken those back.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;22, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Cats/kittens</STRONG> in a house.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Glass balls in the <STRONG>school</STRONG> hallway, a woman was questioning everyone.
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Me and Nicole were looking through a big <STRONG>comic/manga</STRONG> of stuff coming out. There was possibly <STRONG>Sailor Moon</STRONG> and <STRONG>DC Comics</STRONG>.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
I called down a fireball to hit the house so we could escape (<STRONG>cats</STRONG> and kids). There were thumbprints on floor. Meals - didn't make enough. I gave mine to a boy. Grilled cheese/soup, measly buttered-toast.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;24, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Sanji</STRONG>, me and ?. Hand-out _?_ (<STRONG>McCowen</STRONG>). <STRONG>School</STRONG>. Forgot books at home.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Life on the Pages</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Zoro</STRONG> and <STRONG>Sanji </STRONG>- life on the pages.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Me, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, skyclad ritual, sex, swan dance, book.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Melissa</STRONG>,<STRONG> Rachel</STRONG>, me, restaraunt, hospital food.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;25, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Black Cat</STRONG></DIV>
Mom is surprisingly eager to take in a big, fluffy, black with some white <STRONG>cat</STRONG> even though it's pregnant. She says I can finally have the black <STRONG>cat</STRONG> I wanted.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Underwater Prison</STRONG></DIV>
I'm in a cave-like room with a couple other people. We're trying to save a guy/boy who is under the ground in water. Apparently only I can do it. I take off the thing around the hole for better access, but I can still only fit some of my head. Before that I had asked a woman to hold my legs. She's a seer who'd told me where to look for him. I looked under to see a locked room where the guy was.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;26, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Playgrounds</STRONG></DIV>
I visit a <STRONG>playground</STRONG> where all of the children are siblings (apparently from my <STRONG>old</STRONG> <STRONG>school</STRONG>). On the second one, there's random kids. I thought 'icy water' and a cold pond appeared.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>AU</STRONG></DIV>
'Mother' gets trapped in this other world's room. I dream about it, and it's really...fantasy-like and there's ghosts and symbols and such.

Both the Playgrounds and AU dream were very vivid. In Playground, I tried to remember the faces for when I woke up, and in AU I tried to write down the events hoping it'd help me to remember.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Bad Girl</STRONG></DIV>
I woke up sobbing from this one (which is hard to do when you're vocal coards aren't awake yet). We were at <STRONG>grandma's</STRONG>. Apparently we were living there. Mom put my hair up in the bathroom. I forgot my math book (<STRONG>Riley</STRONG> was playing with it under the kitchen table). Mom was really angry and started yelling at me about how once, she missed three days of dinner because of homework and her situation back then. She called me names and such. She started hitting me, I was crying. I woke up. It was a very, very bad dream.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;28, 2009</FONT></STRONG>
</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Role-Playing game, terms, running, forum.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Glasses</STRONG></DIV>
I cleaned my glasses off.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> I hardly ever notice specifics like clothes and accessories in dreams, so this was cool.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Gundam Wing</STRONG> dream.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Ballet</STRONG></DIV>
Something to do with ballet.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;29, 2009
</FONT></STRONG>
</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Sing-Along</STRONG></DIV>
I was singing along to a <STRONG>One Piece</STRONG> song.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Water, dance, jelly.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Call Girl</STRONG></DIV>
Bert, skirts (I was talking to him about the types), talked to mom on phone - weirdly, she was fine with it.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;30, 2009
</FONT></STRONG>
</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Britney</STRONG>, <STRONG>ooold school</STRONG>, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, pictures.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>January&nbsp;31, 2009
</FONT></STRONG>
</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Indirect Kiss</STRONG></DIV>
Me: "She drank out of the same glass as me!"
Rachel: "That's kinda sexy."
Me: "I know!"

I needed a drink after taking a pill from <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>'s purse. A girl poured it for me, but drank from it first and gave me a look. I drank, and the girl did again after and I peeked up to see.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Hole in the yard, <STRONG>Renee Lane</STRONG>. <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>, nerds, hot dogs by microwave made by mom. <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> and others were trying to figure out who I liked. I told <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> he could 'have as many smelly incense as he wanted'.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Tombstones, memories of before, it's almost like&nbsp;he died. He was surprised at realizing he'd died and I was speaking as a tombstone.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Porno</STRONG></DIV>
I starred in a porno with others.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;01, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> - babysitter, <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>, me, two little boys, backpacks.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Trip</STRONG></DIV>
Spent the night at my girlfriend's house on the way home (<STRONG>grandma's</STRONG>). She (<STRONG>grandma</STRONG>?)&nbsp;called me on the phone&nbsp;I took from her house.

<STRONG>Rachel </STRONG>and <STRONG>Jeff</STRONG> were in the back seats. We passed a lot of <STRONG>dogs</STRONG>. Took 30 minutes to get home.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;03, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Sex tendency dream. Water, peeing, ship?, a barrel-shaped bath with an older man, lolicon.

----------


## Keitorin

<B>Note:</B> We're soon to be moving back to Tennessee, so I'll probably stop bolding Rachel, Sara, Matt etc as dream signs because I'll be seeing them often the first few months I guess. Wonder if I'll stop dreaming about them then? I can hope. ...Who would I dream about instead though?

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;04, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Accident</STRONG></DIV>
There's an accident in the parking lot and people are stuck in their cars, including me and my sister, <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>. Something's wrong with her, she's slumped over and asleep. I left my phone in the store and so used <STRONG>Rachel's</STRONG> (it looked like a regular telephone, maybe bulkier). A friend of <STRONG>Rachel's</STRONG> called first, so I had to talk to her. Then I called mom and told her what happened. She was upset and said she had saw the news. She said the 'president' (?) had misled her.

Next thing, I'm riding my bike out of Wal Mart and <STRONG>Lelouch</STRONG> (from <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_Geass">Code Geass</A>) is throwing me a dried rose. I try to catch it but miss. I jump down and get it, put it in my mouth and jumped on the still moving bike. I ask mom if she wants me to 'get the isle number', but I can't see it from there. She tells me to watch over <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>.

- <STRONG>Tasha</STRONG> came to our van, I told her <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> wasn't awake.

- I dialed 755 instead of 765 on first try on the phone.

- I put the rose behind my ear to talk to mom, even though there was no phone anymore.
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;05, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P>
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Outlaw</STRONG></DIV>
I go 'underground'. Ten years and two kids later, I return to the surface.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;06, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Art</STRONG></DIV>
Some kind of event at <STRONG>school</STRONG> that me and <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> went to. I ended up sitting beside a <STRONG>teacher</STRONG>, <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> across and to the left. She'd brought some of her art to hang up on the wall with everyone else's.

Dad was in the kitchen. <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> got drinks from him to hand out. I didn't get one. I went to the kitchen; apparently drinks were scarce, but dad let me have a sip of his.

<STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> got frustrated and ended up handing a pile of her art to a random guy. He thanked her and said he'd give give them away. A couple were '<A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bish&#37;C5%8Dnen">bishounen</A>' guys with no shirts on.

- The <STRONG>teacher</STRONG> talked to me about a play someone she favored was in Winnie the Pooh. Wrong colors. If he didn't win she'd pull something for him. It sounded like cheating to me.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;07, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>One Piece</STRONG>, <STRONG>Robin</STRONG>, <STRONG>Chopper</STRONG>, <STRONG>Italy</STRONG> (from Axis Powers Hetalia), lookalike, kiss, play

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;08, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Untitled</STRONG></DIV>Sex, incest.

Was at <STRONG>grandma's</STRONG> houses with friends. They were all talking about the dates they were going to go on with their boyfriends. Mom came and I went outside. We stopped on the side of the road and she dug up a cooking plant called Hogspot. In my room, I was looking at my <A href="http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/index.php">tegaki</A> page. Music was playing (lyrics: "love, you were inside of me every day -- can't remember the song to name it).

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;09, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Role-Call</STRONG></DIV>
I was picked to be the <STRONG>class</STRONG> role-caller.

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> It's going to get busy soon when me and mom go to TN to look for jobs/place to live, so I don't know if/when I'll be able to update again, and if I'll remember any dreams in upcoming months. :/

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;11, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Kidnapped</STRONG></DIV>
Me and another girl were kidnapped and tied up. The kidnapper left with the other girl. After some maneuvering, I&nbsp;managed to get loose. I jammed all my stuff in pillow cases and went to call mom to come get me.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Secret Menu</STRONG></DIV>
Me and others were in a room taking turns playing Mario on the Nintendo. <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> went to a secret menu screen.

<U>Random thought:</U> It's really amazing how people you haven't seen in years are remembered. I mean, if you lost a close friend but dreamed about them a lot, it'd be sad, but you'd know they'd never be forgotten at least (by you), you know?

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;12, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Something Lurking in the Woods</STRONG></DIV>
It was a couple's honeymoon. The guy set up a place outside and told the woman to wait. She waited and waited, but after two hours the guy never showed. It turns out that the guy got hurt or something in the woods. Their <STRONG>dogs</STRONG> were pinned nearby to the woman (she was blond).

- Kind of told like a story on Animal Planet.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;13, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
Chicken noodles, <STRONG>Harry Potter</STRONG>, <STRONG>One Piece</STRONG>, <STRONG>drabbles</STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;14, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Yuu Yuu Hakusho</STRONG> dreams.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Money Problems</STRONG></DIV>
I get really mad because <STRONG>Matt</STRONG> wants to buy this monthly subscription (on our bill).

- "I miss WoW." - me

I run away. There's something to do with this <STRONG>ferret</STRONG> type creature.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;15, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Rick, <STRONG>Neville</STRONG>, Ashley, Penny &amp; (<STRONG>Hermione</STRONG>'s) living room, <STRONG>serpent</STRONG>'s defuse (3), first is below, meaning of composition - "romance", <STRONG>Harry</STRONG>, third year, girl was proud.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;17, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Sokka</STRONG> (Avatar: The Last Airbender) hairdos, chose <STRONG>Shikamaru</STRONG> (Naruto) style.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Stole</STRONG> clothes &amp; books, I remember a pretty <STRONG>butterfly </STRONG>patterned shirt.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;18, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
I flew outside in the rain. I unlocked the back door to where I'd <STRONG>locked up</STRONG> <STRONG>Melissa </STRONG>and <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>. Took a shower, M (A, C play).

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;19, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Mrs McCowen's class</STRONG>, golf, "shortie", <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>.
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Weak as a Kitten</STRONG></DIV>
The <STRONG>class</STRONG> (including me) were <STRONG>kittens</STRONG>, squirming around in mud in a cave. I didn't want to die like that, and fought to get out. I worried that not all of us would make it as I escaped as a human.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;20, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>My Fairy Life</STRONG></DIV>
Fairy world! I was in a dangerous area gathering stuff from a tree and dogs attacked from below. I was trying to cut pieces of fruit with a hook (once inside my home?). I lived at the very top of a building. I wanted an older fairy to make me some furniture.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;21, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment Keyword</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Jack/Ianto</STRONG> (Torchwood)

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
Presents for me, trip.

Might be another dream: Old room - clothes in closet, knickknacks

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;22, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Peanuts, <STRONG>Anda</STRONG>, <STRONG>Dimple</STRONG>, Mexican, my <STRONG>animals</STRONG> over there, doing well, was real tired, leaned against <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> - 'Don't let <STRONG>Dimple</STRONG> see.'

- Shelf on the wall (<STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>'s wall?) with a tea cup inside. Fruit candle. Butterfly shaped glass. A belt.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Human A.I's.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;23, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Clueless One</STRONG></DIV>
An old guy on the <STRONG>playground </STRONG>hits on me and makes me a gift, which turns into a younger girl giving me fashion advice and messing with my skimpy clothes. 

Me: "It's not like I wanted to wear it, it's all I have."

Then <STRONG>Melea</STRONG> is there too and we hear someone coming. I stand&nbsp;in front of&nbsp;her to shield her from view because her breasts are showing. I drag us down a stairway and start looking for the secret place from a previous dream.

- Thought I saw <STRONG>Near </STRONG>(Death Note) on playground

- <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> was kicking balls around. That's how I met the man. I give him the ball I went to get. He had short gray hair and I thought he was blind by the way he was acting. He had this mitten thingy on for catching balls. He asked me if I had "<STRONG>cats</STRONG>". I said "two...no, three". He said "I meant kids". I said "no" and that "I wasn't planning on it".

- Someone had left their cellphone on the steps on the staircase but I ignored it. It might have had a charm on it.

- When the old guy made me a green necklace, I said that I couldn't wear it long because I was allergic to plants.

- I realized that he was flirting with me when he said that he wanted to talk away from others.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></DIV>
Mom handed me a can of Sprite.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;24, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></DIV>
Masturbated in the bathroom (this is becoming recurring...).

-&nbsp; Heard noise (TV), closed door with a foot. Was dark in the bathroom, it was nighttime.

The second left dresser drawer in my room filled with bathroom stuff, three tubes of cream starting with a T (long name) for healing and scar removal.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;25, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Illegal Fanart</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Sara</STRONG> took me up to her apartment. On the way, we passed two girls with an iPod or something, talking about an <STRONG>anime</STRONG> (Black Jack?). Apparently <STRONG>Sara </STRONG>was a police officer or something. She had&nbsp;a room with <STRONG>fanart pieces</STRONG> on&nbsp;the wall that she confiscated for being illegal. There were a couple of amazing <STRONG>Naruto</STRONG> ones that I really wanted/liked and I joked about taking.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;26, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Escape</STRONG></DIV>
I was very upset or mad (at <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG>? <STRONG>Matt</STRONG>?). I locked myself in a room. The door to the right was already locked. I open it and see a sign on the wall that says something about it being a discreet exit. I look over and see <STRONG>Matt</STRONG> sitting at a table reading a paper and wearing glasses. I slam the door and lock it back. I go over to the window and start taking things down from a shelf to get to it.&nbsp;It seemed to be taking forever and I was getting impatient. I only had a bit left to go when more regenerated. I got angry and swiped my hand at it all. Everything breaks.

<U>Note:</U> I recall one or two other dreams where I escaped or tried to escape out a window.

----------


## Keitorin

Wasn't sure what to do, so I figured I'd type up some dreams. We're moving on May 1st, or May 8th. We're not entirely sure which, yet.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;27, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
Boobs, letter (names), forgotten books, bus

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Baby</STRONG> ~ car, games?

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Humanoids</STRONG></DIV>
I was in this place with wide, spiraling staircases. There were aggressive monsters on it. I jumped from really high up down onto a ledge, then down into a square loom, like a gym with a basketball court. There were a few humanoids, and some things like babies stuck in crawling position that were brown. They were all like robots, or game NPCs. On of the humanoids caught my attention - she was young (teen) and had blonde hair. I asked her what was going on (why I was there).

- There were small balls that the 'babies' were hitting with their heads.

- I remember shielding myself from getting hit as I made my way across the court.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Topless</STRONG></DIV>
I went to <STRONG>school</STRONG> topless. In the dream, it was akin to going to school with pajamas on. I remember feeling weird like that. I think I asked <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> for a shirt because he had a jacket on. He didn't at first, but later gave me his black jacket. ♥XD&nbsp;I remember hugging <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> sometime before that.

The teacher was at her desk writing letters, and said that just writing the first names was better than first and last. I <STRONG>got snappy and make sarcastic comments</STRONG> - one about how many people name their <STRONG>cat</STRONG> 'Fluffy'.

- I think there was some kind of lecture in the library. I couldn't resist and got up from my seat to look at books. Later, me and <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> (?) sat in a seat at the back, and I realized I'd forgotten my two bags of books. <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> or <STRONG>Rachel</STRONG> start to call out to the driver (<STRONG>Earl</STRONG>), but I stop her and tell him myself, saying, "just" before it ("just forgot my bags").

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Baby's Escape</STRONG></DIV>
Me, mom and dad were in a room of a building. <STRONG>Baby</STRONG> was supposed to be in the car, but he somehow got out and into where we were.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>February&nbsp;28, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Sam &amp; Dean</STRONG></DIV>
Sam/Dean (Supernatural): <STRONG>Sam and Dean</STRONG> were standing to the right of a white house. There was snow on the ground. I think there was someone else there with them at first. They, or at least <STRONG>Sam</STRONG>, were talking about their relationship with some sarcasm. Memory loss may have been mentioned.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Surreal</STRONG></DIV>
I was on the <STRONG>school bus</STRONG> with about six-seven kids, including <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>. At one point he threw these goggles at me. I put them on, and I could see a reflection of myself. I was wearing makeup and my hair was done up/curled. I had blue eyshadow on. I thought there was a little too much, so I discreetly wiped it.

On either side of me was a Japanese and Korean kid (I called them by something that I can't remember now). I jokingly threw the goggles to the Japanese kid.

The bus driver asks if this is all the kids. I speak up and tell him my adress: 134 Tanoshii Renee. He sets off. I realize that something's off about the address, so I try to remember.

We're in a house, supposedly mine. He asks something about thirty minutes or an hour, and I ask about the other kids.

I take three pills, one a half of a vitamin, one that made me sleepy. Before, I'd been hesitant to take them, but took them in a bit of recklessness.

I remember feeling drowsy. Next thing, he's sticking his p*nis in my mouth.

- A couple kids came over and I was soothing the baby. He was wearing one of those white one-piece baby outfits.

<U>Note:</U> 134 is the number of a place I lived long ago. Tanoshii is the first word of the name of a website I own. Renee is part of the same adress as the 134. Lol.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;01, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Fragments/Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
Long dreams.

"Splishy" in the title of a Children's book written by <STRONG>Sara</STRONG>, in store, I point it out

Ship, man's dad, hispital, treasure, I take pictures

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;02, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>The Arrangement</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Wufei</STRONG> and <STRONG>Heero</STRONG> (from Gundam Wing) are in an arrangement.

<U>Note:</U> This must've been around the time I read GW fic with the same title and premises.

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Music is My Hot Hot Sex</STRONG></DIV>
There's a list of music, the couple pick a song. A DJ is chosen, and a couple have sex in the back of a van while the DJ plays the music and watches. Someone explained what it was like to a newbie.

<STRONG>Smokey</STRONG> and <STRONG>Riley</STRONG> were laying to the left of the DJ (me?), grooming at the end. There were there when I woke up in RL, too.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;03, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Heero</STRONG>&nbsp; <STRONG>Duo</STRONG>, <STRONG>Wufei</STRONG> (from Gundam Wing)

----------


## Keitorin

<STRONG>Info:</STRONG> Once I catch up to May, I'm going to take people from TN off my dream sign list because...well, I'm here. I'm really interested to see what I'll dream about instead (or if I'll keep dreaming of them anyway).

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;04, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Thief?</STRONG></DIV><P>Info in a <STRONG>fic</STRONG> header: <STRONG>Supernatural</STRONG>/<STRONG>House M.D</STRONG>., NC-17, <STRONG>Sam</STRONG> main, <STRONG>Sam</STRONG>/Minor Character (that started with 2 or 3 syllables).

There was a case, and <STRONG>House </STRONG>was talking to a guy who thought <STRONG>Sam</STRONG> was a thief because he borrowed a woman's car. The man&nbsp;had short, dark hair and was wearing a suit. <STRONG>House</STRONG> decided to just show him the crime scene.

Other keywords/fragments: <STRONG>Grandma</STRONG>'s house, <STRONG>Mister</STRONG>, <STRONG>Aunt Katrina</STRONG>, <STRONG>Michael</STRONG>, a spot he knew that she was to show me</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;05, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Dream Journal
</STRONG>
(In RL), I fumbled for my dream journal, still 99.8% asleep.
</DIV></DIV><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Looking Out, Looking In</STRONG></DIV><P>All I remember is a bit of the scene that stood out the most. I'm sitting in a car with a laptop on my lap, looking outside. I decide to open the door, and a boy (8 years old) comes over.</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;06, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>GW
</STRONG>
Lots of <STRONG>Gundam Wing</STRONG> stuff.</DIV></DIV></DIV>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;08, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Gundam Wing</STRONG>, RC'ed

Note: I had two other dreams, but I couldn't put them into words (I find this happens to me fairly often).

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;09, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Dream Subject</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Gundam Wing</STRONG>
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Sprites</STRONG></DIV>
RO?, RL, a baby, orange bobtail <STRONG>cat</STRONG>

Found this guy and showed him a page full of <STRONG>sprites</STRONG>, asked him if he made them. He said it was APB (a girl). He liked her.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;10, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>War Zone</STRONG></DIV>
Explosion on <STRONG>playground</STRONG>, Black Death, missile, <STRONG>Jacob
</STRONG>
<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Duo</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Duo</STRONG>, passing character

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></DIV>
Bathroom in a pub, Asian woman, poster, obese


<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Others</STRONG></DIV>
Other dreams I don't remember.

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;11, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><STRONG>Through the Vortex</STRONG></DIV>
<STRONG>Gundam Wing</STRONG> dream based on the <STRONG>fic</STRONG> "Through the Vortex".

----------


## Keitorin

Trying out a new format.

Going ahead and taking off: Grandma, Grandpa, Melissa and Sara off my dreamsigns.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;12, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Back to School 2</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Returned to Tennessee <STRONG>school</STRONG>, not many seemed to recognize me. I was upset.

Keywords: <STRONG>Hannah</STRONG>, mattress, <STRONG>hippo</STRONG>, army, shed locked, TV, comupters, report, climbed out window, <STRONG>horse</STRONG>, two <STRONG>horses</STRONG>/riders, grandma

*</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;14, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Rattlesnakes</STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG></STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Gundam Wing</STRONG> dream inspired by the <STRONG>fic</STRONG> "Rattlesnakes".</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Raisins?</STRONG></font></P><P align=center>I asked mom if she knew there was raisins in the cinammon treat.</FONT>

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;15, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Creepy Place</STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG></STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT>I climbed out my window. I had gotten into some argument with mom.

8 (L) (me: don't know what this means &gt;&lt :wink2: 

Me and ? went on a little trip using a map, and ended up at this creepy place with a house. We decided to knock and ask what place it was. An old woman ushered us in. She had a <STRONG>dog</STRONG> like Sugar and one like Rowdy. She got 'Sugar' to sit.</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>In Need of Company</font></STRONG></P><P align=center>RL: I slept-walked! I stood on the bed, took down Chou and Darcy (stuffed bear and cabbage patch doll), laid them on the bed with Darcy leaning against Chou. I kind of remember doing that last part (as opposed to having the memories pop into my head like a story).</FONT></P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;16, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Dream Subject</font></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG></STRONG></P><H4 align=center></H4><P align=center><STRONG>1x2 (GW)</STRONG>, all plot-like</FONT><STRONG>
</STRONG>
*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;17, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Dream Subject</STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG></STRONG></P><H4 align=center></H4><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Gundam Wing</STRONG>, <STRONG>Duo</STRONG>,<STRONG> Heero</STRONG>, big plot

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;18, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Dream Subject</STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG></STRONG></P><H4 align=center></H4><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Gundam Wing</STRONG></P><P align=center>*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;19, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Anti-Gravity Room</font></STRONG></P><P align=center></P><H4 align=center></H4><P align=center>There was a padded (anti-gravity) room that you could jump around in. When you do, your reflection in the window looks like big yellow tentacles.

Keywords: <STRONG>Jade</STRONG> (from ToA?), babies</FONT></P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Murder Mystery</STRONG></P><H4 align=center></H4><P align=center></FONT>Murder mystery, <STRONG>dog</STRONG>, TV

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;21, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>WK</P><P align=center></P><H4 align=center></H4><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Weiss Kreuz; <STRONG>Youji</STRONG> &amp; <STRONG>Aya (Ran)</STRONG></P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;22, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Saved</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I meet a guy a few years older than me. He 'notices my teen angst' and tries to help.

- Library&nbsp;~ I see a <STRONG>'BL</STRONG> seed' and snatch it. It says, "ゆめ" (yume; dream in Japanese). There were <STRONG>Dragon Ball Z</STRONG> posters.

- Me and <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG> ran into <STRONG>Paul</STRONG>. He said 'Hi' to her, and I encourage her to 'go for it'. She was excited.

I'm sitting with the guy (no longer Paul?) and <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>. She starts to tell me that sometimes it's hard to understand me because I don't show much. I get upset and leave (run). The guy catches up to me.

- We're on this ship (?) and I find this little area(?) to lay down. The/a guy knows I'm there. A mean girl finds me there and tries to hurt me (I screamed in pain). The guy saves me.

The/a guy has stacks of Shounen Jump, some from 2008.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;23, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>WK Again</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Weis Kreuz: <STRONG>Schuldig</STRONG>, <STRONG>others
</STRONG>
*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;24, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Crocodile</STRONG>, Conrad, <STRONG>van</STRONG>, kid/others, crackers

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;25, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Keywords</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Library, mom, Riley, dad</P><P align=center><STRONG></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Keyword</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG>Shikamaru</STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Batman's Got a Gun</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Doctor Who</STRONG>, <STRONG>tiger</STRONG>, <STRONG>Batman</STRONG> with a guy chasing us, faced bad guy in the end - stolen chicken, <STRONG>MRPEG</STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Preggers</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Preggers - two women our _?_ (pvs?) - had nicknames, one was 'Strange".

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;26, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Keyword</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Conrad<STRONG></P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Band</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Sang in a band.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;27, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>TT</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Time travel.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;28, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Box of Secrets</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>There were little boxes with letters and oriental designs on them. There were also bigger ones with pretty designs on them. The little ones held secrets.

A guy was telling me about them in a foreign land.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>March&nbsp;31, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Body Switch</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Crawford and Ken switch bodies? <STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;01, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragments</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>There was a nail in a picture frame.

I changed the name of my <STRONG>LiveJournal</STRONG>.<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Do You Hunt?</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>"Do you hunt? Or port things?" - <STRONG>Klaus</STRONG> asks to the voice actor of Zuko (the mohawk-haired boy in Hook).

<STRONG>Klaus</STRONG> was undercover at a camp or something and was pretending to be afraid (and was very annoyed about having to do that).

<U>Note:</U> Eroica is from <EM>From Eroica With Love</EM>, and Zuko from <EM>Avatar: The Last Airbender</EM>.</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Disappearing Cat</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>A woman thought her <STRONG>cat</STRONG> was at home. An officer of some sort knocked on he door, and informed her that it was at the vet's or something.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;02, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Not!Replacement</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>'Not a replacement'. I killed him. 

- Two guys, <STRONG>manga</STRONG> style.</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Never Give In</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT>I was crowded in a car. Someone (a woman, I think) was telling me what to do. She was kidnapping me and wanted to tie my legs. I decided to pretend to cooperate, but then make a surprise escape. I wouldn't just give in.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;06, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragments/Keywords</font></STRONG></P><P align=center>Keywords: Porn, forum, mom

I was at a TV with two people (watching porn). <U>?</U> (mom?) called me in. I believe she had any problem with the porn-watching, and even made a crack about it?

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;07, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Cricket Spill</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>I forget to close something all the way (at the back door), and <STRONG>crickets</STRONG> spill out. Mom helps pick them up. There's a <STRONG>pupa</STRONG>.</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>What the hand, dare sieze the fire?</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT>I'm a <STRONG>tiger</STRONG>. There's a <STRONG>dinosaurs</STRONG>, <STRONG>alligators</STRONG> and monsters.
Other keywords: Bestiality ~ woman - &amp; <STRONG>tiger</STRONG>.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;08, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>DC FIC</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Detective Conan fic</STRONG>: <STRONG>Kaito/Conan</STRONG>. I read it aloud.<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Every Kid's Dream</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Four kids travel to a different world. Three of them are boys? And one girl. I'm a 'boy'. In the end, they're all stuck there but me, though I am apparently coming (back?).

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;12, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragments</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>Vitamin drugs that cost so much each. Terry, <STRONG>grandma</STRONG>
Map, search maze, there was a girl there too.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;13, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Parental Fighting</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Mom and dad were having a bad fight over the phone.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April 14, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Severed Finger</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I injured my right hand, almost severing the fourth finger.

I looked up atrophy and amputation.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April 16, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Piano</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Two piano dreams.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April 17, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>MECHA</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Mecha</STRONG>, mine was red.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April 19, 2009</FONT></STRONG>

</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragments</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Right Said Fred (band), Macarena, me and two other girls on the carport.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April 20, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Candy Bar Tree</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>School bus</STRONG>, tattoos, candy bars
Bury the wrapper, grow more (candy bars)
Dad, <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>, Rachel<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;21, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>HSB</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Human spam bots.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;26, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>FMA Movie</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was watching a <STRONG>Fullmetal Alchemist</STRONG> movie.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;27, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Piano 2</FONT></STRONG>

Piano dream.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;28, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Manjuu</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>Something to do with Manjuu (Japanese - steamed yeast buns with filling).

<U>Note:</U> Inspired by a pic I saw&nbsp;at y!gal with&nbsp;Manjuu in it.

<STRONG>P*nis</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT>Woke up with a p*nis. I Google'd it, but found very little results. Mom said I should _?_. I remember going to the bathroom.

<U>Note:</U> Inspired by fanart I saw.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>April&nbsp;30, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragments</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was making something out of dough. Nicole. Teleporting myself home.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;02?, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Dream Subject</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Hercule Poirot

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;05, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Me(or Mom?) x Me


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Hangin' Out With a Stranger</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>? x me. I was 'home' alone, and a guy knocked. I ended up answering and we hung out.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>The Marauders Era</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I heard that there was going to be a new <STRONG>Harry Potter</STRONG> series starring <STRONG>James Potter</STRONG>.


</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Chinese</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was hiding from someone, and ended up in a Chinese restaurant. I got Salmon, Shrimp and Nachos &amp; Cheese.


</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Living Building</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Fullmetal Alchemist: <STRONG>Roy</STRONG>, <STRONG>Ed</STRONG> and <STRONG>Havoc</STRONG> were in this 'live' building, something to do with the <STRONG>Gate</STRONG>.


</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>KKM</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Kyou Kara Maou!: <STRONG>Conrad</STRONG>, <STRONG>Yuuri</STRONG>

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;06, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Explosion</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>A house exploded due to some accident. A sorcerer or something was talking to the guy in the house, and told him what was happening. He said he could just resurrect him.

The house exploded! Very vivid and fiery. I recall that the sorcerer guy did resurrect the guy.

The guy ran out of the house, the explosion&nbsp;blowing him the rest of the way out.&nbsp;


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Steve Irwin and the Bad Guy</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Steve Irwin and his assistant were after some bad guy. They were standing one this tower like thing over some water, with <STRONG>sharks</STRONG> below.

The bad guy came out and scared them. The girl jumped into the water and was attacked by a <STRONG>bear</STRONG> and drowned.


<STRONG><STRONG><FONT size=3>OP Cosplay</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>One Piece: People in <STRONG>One Piece</STRONG> dressed in Straw Hat costumes and ran by the Straw Hats, who noticed them. 

There was a flooded baseball field and people playing a game in it.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;07, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Mixtapes</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Conrad and I were together. He&nbsp;made me CD's ('mixtapes') inspired by me.<STRONG>
</STRONG>
*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;08, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Switcheroo</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Adults take on the form of kids or vice versa. They ran from someone and were hiding.

- A guy was a tightrope walker. He had white rice in a fish tank.<STRONG>
</STRONG>
*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;0?, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragments</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Starburst presents, wound
Stealing, grandma's bedroom, basement, comics
escape through window

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;0?, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Secret Society</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>Some kind of ritual for Rachel and? Melissa. We were some kind of society or group of special people.


</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Remember to Flush</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT>Matt stood in the doorway and asked me and mom to remember to flush the toilet when we were done.

<U>Notes:</U> Triggered by me going to the bathroom when the toilet wasn't flushed. We lived with my sister and her boyfriend at the time, and sometimes they'd forget to flush. It's amusing that in my dream, Matt was telling <EM>us</EM> to flush.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;0?, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Gay People</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>In <STRONG>class</STRONG>, Mrs. Hastings calls me up to the front and asks me what gay people look like. I pause, about to describe someone like <STRONG>Okama (Bon Kurei) from One Piece</STRONG>, but can't think of how to. I say instead, "Like anybody else."

She smiles at me and asks me how I thought that. I tell her how mom saw the cigarette-wielding guy<STRONG>*</STRONG> and how most gay people can't be figured out so easy. She's pleased, but a bit disappointed that I didn't color my _?_.

<STRONG>*</STRONG> RL: Mom told me how she saw a gay couple in Wal Mart. One had a cigarrete and was behaving in the sterotypical gay.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Class Bracelets</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Instead of <STRONG>class</STRONG> rings, we got bracelets. Mine is green. I look at someone's I know, and it's green too.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;17, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Porno 2</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Starred in a porno, used a vibrator.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Ghost Hunting</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I was in a mansion/house looking for clues or someone, maybe a ghost. I used the bathroom (messily, or the bathroom was messy).

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;18, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Moldy Glasses</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was looking at the bottom of drink containers and stacking the ones with mold.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Severed Arm</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>My right arm was somehow cut off to the elbow, but they were able to reattach it.

- Woke up after this dream thinking it had really happened. Caught myself at it (being careful with my arm like I had in the dream) and went back to sleep.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;19, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Location Unknown</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Mirai Nikki</STRONG>: Boy has PC Mic and sneaks off to contact someone to tell him the address. They're staying in a house with a fence.

A/the boy was dragging a pipe along on a bike. A flower pot was hanging on it (bike). I didn't know the location of where I was going, so I told a girl/her&nbsp;I'd just ride until I found it. There was paper scattered along the gravel road. As I passed the back yard 'building', I looked in and saw bookshelves and such and was envious. I wanted to look more. The 'building' had&nbsp; big windows.

- Also something about enigmatic little fairies.
- Rode my bike through a library
- Up a playground slide too</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;21, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Cat Friend</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Setting: big house.

A lot happened, and it was more than one dream. I kept waking after each one.

There was a <STRONG>cat</STRONG> like <STRONG>Madara</STRONG> (from Natsume Yuujinchou) who I was close to. He was jealous of other <STRONG>cats</STRONG>. He wamted me to return some disks to him in the end of the dream.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Nose Piercing</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>There was some type of huge <STRONG>school</STRONG> event. I had money but didn't want to buy jewelry. I decided to ask if it was against school rules to get a nose piercing. She (teacher?)&nbsp;said yes and that my current piercings were too.

I tell mom and we went to the office to see the rules for ourselves. It was true. Mom toom me to get my nose pierced elsewhere.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;22, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Airplane, crazy girl in the bathroom

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;23, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Sex - anal play.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I bought plants from a Chinese? girl, suspicious


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Classical Song</P></FONT></STRONG></STRONG><P align=center>Wanted a song/part of it. It was classical.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;24, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Buffy</STRONG> 'episode'?


</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragment Keyword</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Bus</STRONG>

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;25, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Japan</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was in Japan and bought a bag of Japanese stuff (including a <STRONG>Fullmetal Alchemist</STRONG> movie). I thought it cost less than it would here.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>...Bugger</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>A guy had this music machine and asked me what I though it was called. I replied "Bugger".

- Bike


</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Cat Chase Snake Chase Human</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Smokey</STRONG> was chasing a poisonous <STRONG>snake</STRONG> after me (RL: very unusual for Smokey to run around). Mom killed the snake with an ax.

- Old white bunk bed, peach hair tower on top

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;26, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Beware of the Dog</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>There was a project with cards 'measuring a line'. One? of my partners was older!Jesse. It was getting late and something upset me. I ran and Rachel ran after me. A <STRONG>Rottweiler</STRONG> came after me. I ran around back to older!Jesse, but he couldn't help for some reason. I stood on a table and kept kicking it. 

"This is why we work in groups of threes."

It stopped eventually because of the 'lead' on my feet getting in it's ears. But another one attacked. It grabbed my toe. I said that I was going to lose it.

Jesse tried to help and I said that I loved him. 

The table deflated. I tried to get on the fence.

- I was going to ask Jesse why he studied so hard/focused so much on academics.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;27, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Cat Earrings</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>We run into the (older) Muncies' the next isle over at the <STRONG>store</STRONG>. We're looking for earrings...for <STRONG>cats</STRONG>.

We end up sharing a house.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>.Spotting</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Dreamed I spotted (period).

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;28, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>.</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Period dream.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;29, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Faerie's Share the Lion Den</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Lion</STRONG>, fairy - <STRONG>lion</STRONG> pen, faerie's home


</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Prosthetic Leg</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Paul</STRONG>, amputation - playing hide-and-seek. I grabbed Paul and hid him under a table or something with me.

- I had a prosthetic leg.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;30, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Zombie Chase</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Something about...chasing zombies?

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>May&nbsp;31, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Paper Fire</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Dad was standing in my (old?) room holding something. The edges of crumpled papers caught on fire, and I motioned him to put it out.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 01, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>100e</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Contest to find 100 each of something.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>RPG</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>RPG, Bard


</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Talk</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Paul</STRONG> was talking to me about <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 03, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Dream Subject</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Kira Izuru</STRONG> from <STRONG>Bleach</STRONG>

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 04, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment Keywords</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Lava, curse ~ chain of deaths

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 05, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>0</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Dreams I can't recall.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Nullifier Drull</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Drull the Nullifier - char option in game

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 06, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragments/Keywords</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Blind woman with great hearing, lab, the stuff fabric is made of, time travel

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 07, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragments</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Jail, white <STRONG>kitten</STRONG> that I gave away, two years, 1/10 jury though
underwater, <STRONG>shark</STRONG> friend

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 08, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Lost Dogs</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I get lose with a <STRONG>dog</STRONG>. Mom and them looked for me.

I remembered that I found someone's white <STRONG>dog</STRONG> before and returned it.

There was a letter behind the frame on her collar. I used "sit" on her and it worked.

Both _?_ (letters?) told a ghost story.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 09, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragments</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Dumbledore</STRONG>, Halloween stuff, destroying an embryo, deja vu

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 10, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragments</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I forgot <U>something</U>, which resulted in a broken glass (I held it in bed).

<STRONG>Nightwing/Spiderman</STRONG> - <STRONG>Batman</STRONG> dreamt it. Looked half awed, half worried.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 11, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>David1024</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>Me and dad were in this artificial place. There were no animals, but there were bugs. A guy in front of us crashed and dad tried to contact him. His username was like 'David1024'.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 12, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>In <STRONG>school</STRONG>, me and <STRONG>classmates</STRONG> climb on a car? bar? backwards.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 13, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Moving In With Rachel</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>We were going to move into a new house with Rachel. There were many rooms, but they were tiny. I was not happy.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>GL</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Girl x girl.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 14, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Read aloud in <STRONG>class</STRONG>, mention of <STRONG>dogs

</STRONG>
<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>CPR</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>CPR on Melissa(?), selling clothes

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 17, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Vampires</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Vampires. A little girl is being chased. I? get her away.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 18, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Hiding</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>We're hiding from someone at Rachel's house.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 19, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>BL</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Boy x boy

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 21, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragment</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Classroom</STRONG>, <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>, desks get all mixed up


</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragment</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>Traveling, washing into sea, magic

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 22, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Not Like the Movies</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I found my soulmate, but it's not all sunshine and rainbows.

Features my shy bladder.

A Mario-like game was played.

I felt down about something, and someone I knew called to cheer me up. He said I was 'better than them'. My soulmate wasn't thrilled that he hadn't been able to do it (make me feel better) instead.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 23, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Shopping</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was wearing an old-fashioned dress. Two guys dropped me and Rachel off at the <STRONG>store</STRONG> and picked us up after.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Custom Hair</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Custom hair style maker.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 25, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Special Class</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was in a special class with others.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Jumping Contest</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I was staying in&nbsp;a large house with&nbsp;others. There was a jumping contest.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Baby Animals</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I missed out on helping to deliver baby <STRONG>animals</STRONG>.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 26, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Dog's World</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>It was normal for <EM>everyone</EM> to have <STRONG>dogs</STRONG>. There were two white ones, one that looked like a German Shepherd Dog and one or two more. I loved the GSD. It nipped my nose.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Not Quite Human</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Something about humans being not-quite-humans.

*
</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 27, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Tiny Black Bugs</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I lifted something,&nbsp;and there was a circle of tiny black bugs on the ground.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 28, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Dive</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was in a building with a relaxing area, a bookshelf of romance books and a pool. I did a flip and got extra points when I dived off.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 29, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>My Heart Draws a Dream</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>The <STRONG>school</STRONG> finds a stack of my papers from before. I'm amazed to find old (dream only) drawings that&nbsp; I did. I recall that there was <STRONG>Dragon</STRONG> <STRONG>Ball Z</STRONG>, <STRONG>Ben 10</STRONG> and original stuff. They're great, and I show a few to classmates. Then I show the teacher and tell her that I can't believe that I ever gave drawing up. She tells me that she too wants me to get back into it.

Then it proceeds to be art class and the teacher shows us that you can draw something using only machines(?).


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Wolves</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Me, mom and Rachel are at grandma's. We hear a lot of howling, and Rachel asks if there are <STRONG>wolves</STRONG> here. Mom says that there is, to the left. I tell them what Melissa said to me about turning twelve. I then wonder how grandpa deal with <STRONG>wolves</STRONG> while hunting, and I think about asking.

<U>Note:</U> When I was twelve and we heard howling, Melissa told me that wolves eat twelve year olds.


</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Baby Sick?</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Baby</STRONG> was acting funny. We thought he could be dying. Mom said he was stressed. I felt bad because I still wanted a <STRONG>dog</STRONG> even thought it'd be hard on the <STRONG>cats</STRONG>. Rachel offered to take <STRONG>Baby</STRONG> to the vet.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>June 30, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Anthropomorphic</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Anthropomorphic states (but not from Axis Powers Hetalia)


<STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Issho ni</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I was hanging out with two Japanese girls. I tried some sake.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

...Forgot May 01.
<HR>
<P align=center><FONT size=4><STRONG>May&nbsp;01, 2009</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Ants</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>There were ants all around the microwave, some dead.

*

<STRONG>July 01, 2009</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Xuu and Yuu</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Room 44, Butler, brothers - one named Xuu, the the other Yuu, they're twins. <STRONG>Anime</STRONG> style. <STRONG>BL</STRONG>.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>July 03, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Salty Keys</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Dreamed that there was salt on my keyboard in bed.

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>July 04, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Bad Weather, Go Next Door</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>When the weather was bad, we'd go over to our big house next door.


</P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragment</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>Masturbated, something to do with a paint brush

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>July 05, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><FONT size=3><STRONG>25c Expensive</STRONG></P><P align=center></FONT><STRONG>Stole&nbsp;</STRONG>a really pretty 25c butterfly necklace and&nbsp;two <STRONG>Sailor Moon</STRONG> necklaces.

<STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>? was there, <STRONG>Riley</STRONG>, virtual reality, expensive <STRONG>store</STRONG>, guy offered to buy me something as were looking at the clothes. Little piano was used as the register. There was a piano for sale but it was a lower model than mine and the keys stuck when I tried to play Fur Elise.

The <STRONG>store</STRONG> owner tried to give me a contract to marry us. The mother was apparently bossy. I didn't want to live there though.
</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>July 06, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Flying Good Time!</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>Flew! <U>LD</U>!

I was at grandma's. She or someone asked me to open or knock on a door/screen 'since the power was out'.&nbsp; I went to look but couldn't find it, which made me anxious. 

I was in the basement. I went outside and saw grandpa, Melissa and maybe grandma coming. I went back in and went out another way. I had deja vu while in the basement. Something about 'Edward's/Edmund's room'.

...Then I flew! My only problem was that I kept getting tangled/strangled on the electric lines and would have to get myself out of them, so it was fairly distracting.

I couldn't enjoy the scenery for a while as I tried to adjust my height so I wouldn't run into the cords. I was afraid to go too high though., so was more towards the ground.

For some reason I could only fly at a slight angle even though I tried to fly like Superman.

At one point I started worrying about waking up. I tried to focus on the dream by looking at the horizon. I saw the sun and pink horizon! Gorgeous. Then I looked down at the fields and saw an animal (maybe a kangaroo, or dingo, hyena?) running.

Then my phone alarm went off in the sky and I had to wake and turn it off.  :Sad: 

- I remember feeling exhilarated
- I remember being worried that my other (2nd) alarm would go off

*</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>July 07, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Tutorial</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>I was chosen to write a tutorial. I was supposed to read it to the class but it ended up turning into a game where whoever guessed who wrote it got 15$. I remember the contents were about homeless people or something, but at the same time it was a 'porn' manga I read last night in RL.

There were some children that came in that might have been the teacher's, who was <STRONG>Cuddy from House</STRONG>. I seemed to be in the relationship with her.

- I remember Randall and Rachel.&nbsp;Rachel was trying to help me follow instructions that <STRONG>Cuddy</STRONG> left me.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=4>July 08, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>Butterfly Panda Tattoo</P><P align=center></FONT></STRONG>We lived in some house and Uncle Tim was staying with is.

I had a blue <STRONG>butterfly</STRONG> tattoo on my chest to the right and it had a <STRONG>panda</STRONG> head in a circle too. Uncle Tim commented on it - something about 'kids these days'. Rachel was over and also had a couple of &nbsp;tattoos. One might have been a cross. She and Tim discussed the values of angel stuff versus other designs.

Mom thought she had given me this ring on a chain, but I didn't recognize it or want it. She also had three charms on a necklace. There was a little <STRONG>duck</STRONG>, <STRONG>owl</STRONG> and something else. I fell in love with the <STRONG>owl</STRONG> and she put it on a separate chain so I could have it.

- For some reason, mom kept making fried potatoes. Like, three batches.

- <STRONG>Riley</STRONG> jumped up no the bed with a blue milk ring. We were amused. Tim was at the end of the bed watching TV.

- I may have been wearing a dress. I was wearing my teal blue bra underneath.

~ I remember trying to make myself feel better about the slightly faded tattoo. I associated the panda with <STRONG>China from Axis Powers Hetalia</STRONG> (even though he's not my favorite character). I thought if I could just get to know/like his character more, I'd be more okay with my tattoo.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557DBC size=4>July 09, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/nanaicon097_13.gif"> <STRONG><FONT size=3>Cookie Dough Pie</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I get sick and have to stay in the hospital. There's a music player and other stuff to do in the room. Think there was a Gameboy Color. Also, delicious cookie dough pie!

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/nanaicon084_09.gif"> <STRONG><FONT size=3>Church Event</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I was at a school that I don't recognize. Me and Nicole? go to lunch. The rice looked like Julienne (au gratin) potatoes. There were hot dogs too. Before that, we were in a church with a bunch of seats situated in a maze like pattern. Nicole mentioned the big light over the stage (how scary it was). I told her I'd performed under one once in a play in Tennessee. I was 'Mary' in it. Apparently that was in 2006, or 2009 - I couldn't remember. Nicole pointed out that the big hymn books said 2008. 

Before <EM>that</EM>, I think I was a guy. 'My' brother was up on stage. He gave me these round balls in a box with some sawdust type substance. Everyone was unhappy because apparently they were akin to tokins. I started to throw mine to them. There was a boy about 10 a seat or two behind me that I was throwing them to. My brother saw and realized, then tried to throw some as well but everyone wanted to 'vote' for something (kicking him off?). Some stuck by him, including me.

- The brother had an interesting hair style and looked almost <STRONG>anime</STRONG> style. Reminded me of some Supernatural fanart I've seen.

- In the part about food, we were talking about how a couple of people were cheating by getting/dumping certain food. We said they'd have to pay money to make up for it.
</P><DIV align=left><HR></DIV><P align=left>
OMG, caught up! *weep* I'm definitely going to try to keep caught up now, because it's a pain having to post batch instead of single days.</P><P align=left></P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>July 10, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Money Machine</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Me and mom were sitting on a bed that's not mine in RL but was in the dream. I think it was even bigger than my real one and it didn't seem to have normal blankets on it, just foam pads. I was messing with this little money machine, and mom asked me what it was. I told her, and she went went to press a button. There were four or five button options, including coins. Rather than words, there were little illustrations of the options. 

I let her try it out even though I hadn't made the script/program to make it work yet. I was going to adapt it&nbsp;out of one I'd already made for something else I'd done. The coins whirl around, but nothing comes out.

Mom asks if I'm going to work on it later or carry my computer out on the gravel to Sara's (who lives two doors over), because we're going to stay the night there.

Next thing, I'm pretending to be asleep. For some reason, I don't want to go even though I keep remembering how I have interesting dreams when I stay with Sara and/or grandma. 

I remember something about Sara's house having a lot of rooms. There was one room in particular that was dim and might have had a cobweb. It was kind of old looking and bare too. I liked it. I had a bit of deja vu here, as if I had the 'bunch of rooms' dream before.
</P><HR>
<STRONG>Rambling:</STRONG> I woke up and I guess I thought it was the time I usually get up. In a moment of early panic, I thought I didn't remember anything, but despite that and Riley coming to love (and lay, and generally thwart my efforts to use a pencil) on me, I managed to start remembering what I'd just been dreaming. I swear, that cat really thinks I'm her mommy. XP

Anyway, it was actually four hours <I>earlier</I> than I usually get up, but I was too excited from writing down the dream to want to go back to sleep. I have this goal to have at least 14 dream recalls in a week, and I only recalled 1 today because I didn't go back to sleep, which means that one of these nights I'll have to remember 3. I'm pretty confident I'll be able to do it if I keep using autosuggestion to improve my recall.

Also, I'm reading EtWoLD and decided to do the Target exercise just to see if I could succeed. I'm still trying to find the right technique for me, so I may as well do the prerequisites for the MILD technique. Today's Targets are: Keys in locks, seeing a bicycle, food I eat after breakfast, and seeing advertisements. That last one will be the hardest, then the food thing. Luckily I only have supper left, and maybe ice cream. The <EM>first</EM> two will likely not happen today though.  :smiley: <P></P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>July 12, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/nanaicon107_11.gif">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Lucid Device 
[11:30 P.M. (first slept) - 1:30 A.M. (first woke)]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>A guy, one of the _?_ lucid dreamers, let's me use his lucid dream device by the end of the dream.

- He didn't respond when I asked him something.

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> Inspired by the chapter in Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming that talks about lucid induction devices. I'd read it before bed.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/mrkarc.gif">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>All the LD Books in the World 
[2:39 A.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>More stuff like in the dream "Lucid Device". There were a lot of books spread out on a surface, all about lucid dreaming.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/cocoro.gif">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Rugae 
[2.39 A.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>
*Spoiler* for _NSFW_: 



Masturbated (twice) - Anal + Clit play, though vagina rugae were there (anal). No climax that I recall, but was very good.


</P>
<P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/tv5.gif">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Hanging With MJ 
[1:00 P.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>
Me and Rachel were over at Michael Jackson's house. We stuck to the livingroom and kitchen areas. We (me and Rachel + MJ) watched recordings of him and stuff. We also watched some Soaps. One was the one with Marlena and Jon. Marlena had short hair and it took place in the past. Apparently Jon was a bad guy or after Marlena for some reason. At some point while searching for Marlena, he shined a flashlight through the door&nbsp;to a darkened room, and it shined on Marlena's face, and partly on four or five children's faces around her that were escaping with her. Jon didn't seem to like what he was doing, but he was driven. I think he wavered when he saw the kids.

- Me and Rachel were taking turns doing the dishes. There were like 7 salt shakers? one was red. I asked where a few stacks of bowls went, and Rachel took them and put them in these hanging&nbsp;plant holders beside the counter. She said it was because there was so many, you do it like that and she divided them between the holders. I think the bowls were all plastic?

We were watching something, perhaps a movie, when a cartoon version of MJ came on. MJ paused the movie/TV. There might have been a phone call for him?

I asked him soon after, "How do you feel when you see a cartoon or actor version of you in a movie?"

He gave me an upset, mumbled answer and Rachel piped in to 'translate'. He'd said that they portrayed him as always, as a "librarian, rapist, murderer(?)...". 

I wanted to tell him that all that mattered was who he was inside, and who the people closest to him thought he was. I seemed to sympathize with MJ.

- When we were watching tapes of him with kids, he said, "Maybe I'm not a child molester" or something to that effect. It seems he'd come to believe that he was because that's what everyone else believed.

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> When I was flipping through the TV channels, I happened to glimpse&nbsp;a show on MJ (not hard to do right now). I know next to nothing about MJ, so this was a weird dream. As for 'librarian', I have a lot of library dreams, and the others were words I thought of while doing an ABC exercise that night.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/cs-p15.gif">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Hetalia Uniforms 
[1:26 P.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Axis Powers Hetalia: <STRONG>England</STRONG>, brown (or red?), and maybe blue uniforms like in <STRONG>Hetalia</STRONG>. 

- A regal father forbid his son from doing something (to do with the uniforms).

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> I made some APH forum signatures yesterday, and one was England in uniform. Also, Russia and China. Might have inspired this dream.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/of-star.gif">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Transformation 
[1:54 P.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Seems I was having trouble transforming back to human form from something else. The guy trying to help me was surprised when I managed it (while in the middle of singing? dancing?).
&nbsp;I remember that I was wearing a really pretty/frilly dress, maybe dark red.
<HR>
I'm pretty sure it was my motivation, but it also could have been that the heat kept waking me up, but that's a lot of dreams for me in one night. I may have had 6 dreams before ni one night, and I know I've had 5. Been a while though! Each time I'd wake up, I'd start recalling, then settle down and reaffirm my intentions to recall my dreams and remember to realize I'm dreaming. I didn't LD, but I did a lot of recalling. It's only a matter of time before I do LD again, and I'm not even officially doing any induction technique yet. =) Oh! I remembered to do all four of today's targets: When I see a pet or animals, when I turn on a light, when I see myself in a mirror, when I see a flower. I'm proud of myself.  :tongue2: 

I read the chapter in EtWoLD on WILD and was surprised. I'd got the impression from DV that WILD was the best technique out there, but for Stephen LaBerge and his subjects, it was the <I>least</I> LD inducing technique. Apparently MILD's and DILD's made up the majority of all their LD's. He also said autosuggestion didn't work as well either, because he's not particularly hypnotizable (is that even a word? XD). I think I'm pretty susceptible to it though.

Anyway, I think the MILD technique in his book would be a good fit for me, so I am looking forward to officially starting it hopefully soon.

Lastly, I wrote in the times because it was really interesting to see how close the waking up times were together! It was like I fell right back into the dreams each time.<P></P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>July 13, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Ping Pong</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Was a very active dream, like ping pong ball, and contained to one scene. Things were shifting around really fast, kind of like ladder pieces moving up and down. (So hard to explain!) There was one piece that stood out at the bottom, it was black.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/nanaicon024_52.gif" width=9 height=9>&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Growing Pains</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>In a town, an older man does wrong to to this younger guy. The guy leaves.

One day he goes back, maybe intending to beat him up now that he's stronger, but changes his mind when he seems him. They are alike. (They both have figures like in <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jojo%27s_Bizarre_Adventure">JoJo's Bizarre Adventure</A>.) The man has a big cross scar on his face. The boy has long, washed out blond hair. The guy is gay. There was another scene that I can't quite remember that leads me to believe this.

The scene changes a bit, and the guy is now a girl. I think it was after the guy tried to sleep with the man that this happened.. The girl ends up sleeping in the opposite room with another girl, which she recognizes. Apparently the girl (who has long brown hair) is the missing daughter of an important figure. Her first and last name were said, but I don't remember them. I do remember that her last name was the same name as the town that the main character guy/girl came from. The guy-now-girl is surprised that the girl had 'lived under his nose' the whole time or something.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_arrow01_aqua.png" width=21 height=21>&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Donut Break</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I'm not sure which/if this is a part of one of the other dreams, so I'm typing it up separate.

Me, Melissa and Rachel(?) stopped for donuts. They were $1 each and we got 5. I paid for them. (Before, I was worried about how many we'd get, because I didn't have a lot of money.)


</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/nanaicon062_93-1.gif" width=26 height=23>&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG><FONT color=#808080>Bubbly</FONT></FONT></STRONG></P><P align=left>I was sitting at a table with a vampire (reminds me of Spike), who was drinking this drink that he said was called "Bubbly", because the bubbles hid that there were floating dish heads in it. He left, and someone else starting talking. A talking hat? He was a man later, when I dragged him over to join "M16" for some reason after discussing something with him.


</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/nanaicon040_07.gif">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Following the Snow Tracks</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>We were at grandma's house. Matt as sitting in a chair, Rachel crouched in front of him. They were messing with something. I heard Matt mention using "it/them" for BDSM, and I piped in with, "That's what I'm using them for."

This may be part of a different dream: It was dark and there was snow on the roads (not deep). I was following Rachel and Matt's tracks. I recall that we'd passed others on the road. I turned the curb and start down the street to the right, and found Matt and Rachel halfway down walking to the right side of the road.

<HR>
Nothing much to say except that in the last 5 days, I've already recalled 14 dreams. ^_^ 

Ah, and I didn't sleep very well again.  ::|: </P>

----------


## Keitorin

Holy crap, most dreams I've ever had.&nbsp;And I even thought I missed one or two due to falling asleep before I could write them down! On the downside, I was not happy with waking up because I always had trouble getting back to sleep. I'm going to try switching to a sheet only and seeing if that will help keep me cooled off. Also, we're going to try putting this thing in my window to keep the hot air and light out. *crosses fingers*

I'm using Microsoft Excel to keep track of my goals, and yesterday I made a Sheet for MILD. I really want to complete the Basic Task of the Month (eating a hot dog or hamburger). I actually already ate a hot dog in my dreams the other day, but I wasn't lucid. If I can get the Basic done in time, I'd like to try the Advanced Task (explode) as well, though I don't know if I'm experienced enough to get that far. We'll see!

~ Adding (messy) bathroom as dream sign.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>July 14, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Kurama and Hiei in My House 
[9:38 A.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Yuu Yuu Hakusho: <STRONG>Hiei</STRONG> was in my room, <STRONG>Kurama</STRONG> in the <STRONG>bathroom</STRONG>. <STRONG>It was a bit messy</STRONG>. I 'knew' that it was my room <STRONG>Hiei</STRONG> was in, but the bathroom isn't one of the ones we have in RL. There were two packets of snacks in the <STRONG>bathroom</STRONG>. 

<STRONG>Kurama</STRONG> liked <STRONG>Hiei</STRONG>. Oh, and <STRONG>Kurama</STRONG> was wearing glasses. I believe he was dressed in his school uniform. He was trying to decide if <STRONG>Hiei</STRONG> would like them or not, and decided in the end that since <STRONG>Hiei</STRONG> found human things weak, wearing glasses would be moot because it implied bad eyesight(, and demons don't have bad eyesight).

There was also something about fighting that I believe was a part of this dream. I distinctly recall two bad guys in particular that looked a lot alike and were not much taller than Hiei.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Tumbic Acid 
[9:38 A.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Mom took Rachel to the hospital because she got something stuck 'up there'. The doctor said all you needed was to apply 'tumbic acid mixed with water'. I think mom told me all that over the phone.

<U>Note:</U> Phones are appearing pretty often in my dreams...and they always work! Despite me hardly ever talking on them in RL life. If I do, it's always a cellphone, not like the cordless ones in my dreams.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Hidden
[9:38 A.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I was hiding from 'everyone' by staying in this guy's secret underground room. 'Everyone' was in the room above, so I had to be pretty quiet.

- Don't know where this fragment fits: I'm outside in a pretty, enclosed/fenced yard. I'm upset. Mom looks out the back door and calls me inside.


</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>The Snaky Counselor
[12:11 P.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I got sent to the <STRONG>school</STRONG> counselor for some reason. She was trying to provoke a reaction, trying to provoke me into saying something. And she was being crazy in general. Me and another girl that appeared to the right spilled drinks (pink lemonade?) on her. She got mad and we left.

Later, someone called me about it, and after a lot of finagling (I said at one point, "She was a snake!"), I said I'd go back as 'long as she didn't carry a big gun'. I think the woman replied that she hadn't been carrying one.

- Maybe part of this dream, at the beginning: Something about <STRONG>Rickman Elem. school</STRONG> hallway and lockers. Got deja vu when I woke, like I'd had this bit of the dream before.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>[Non Dream] Trigger</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Some HI I had triggered an old dream (or a deja vu thing) of a space dream.
<STRONG>

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Stranded</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Me and dad were stopped on the road from some difficulties. We had a bunch of stuff scattered around on the middle of the road - shelves, my piano. A <STRONG>car</STRONG> and <STRONG>truck</STRONG> stopped to help. Dad had the truck driver (30-40's) give his call sign, just to see if he'd recognize it. The <STRONG>car</STRONG> driver was a woman, probably in her early-mid twenties, with brown-blond hair just past her shoulders.

While dad and the trucker talked, the woman subtly pointed out that my top (RL: actually the pajamas I was wearing to bed) had shifted down, and my bra was showing. I thought to myself that it was lucky I was wearing a nice bra.

Next, I'm in a house that could have been a trailer. Sara's inside. I asked how long it took to get here; she replied that it'd taken a little over two hours. 

I realized that <STRONG>Baby</STRONG> was panting really bad from the heat. I put the <STRONG>cats</STRONG> in 'my' room where it was apparently a little cooler, and poured water in three plastic containers for them. I asked Sara if she'd take them with her if needed, so they'd have some air conditioning in the <STRONG>car</STRONG>. She agreed.

- I remember a <STRONG>vehicle</STRONG> going by and almost hitting dad, but it like, floated through the air on one side to miss him. And it somehow avoided running over our stuff.

<U>Note:</U> Oh man, something to this effect happened in RL a couple of months ago, except thankfully it was on the side of the road, not in the middle.


</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Bad Job 
[1:35 P.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Rachel is telling us how she can't stand her job at Wal-Mart. Melissa, me and grandma are there. As Rachel tells the story, fitting background plays. 

- Something about 'not getting a break/water' and 'waitress'.

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"><STRONG><FONT size=3>Twenty-year-old Cat</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I was at a woman's house, and she had a twenty-year-old <STRONG>cat</STRONG>. It had some problems walking. It was small like Riley, but skinnier, and was orange and a little white, with tiger stripes.
<HR>
I had a <I>lot</I> of HI, but could never 'enter' any of it, not matter how deep the scene seemed to get.

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>July 15, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Watchmen Sign 
[5:42 A.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>The Watchmen remember themselves as a dream sign. They stood in a circle and did something magical to make themselves a dream sign (turned themselves 'bold'?).

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> Inspired by me watching half of The Watchmen movie yesterday. Also, by my brain trying to tell me that I'm dreaming. *headdesk*

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Watchmen&nbsp;Again&nbsp;
[6:56 A.M.]</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Another Watchmen dream, I may have realized that I&nbsp;was dreaming in this before I woke up.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Ragnarok Online+</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I was laying on a dark, wooden paneled bed on my back, with a laptop on my stomach. I was browsing <STRONG>LiveJournal</STRONG> and found a community that allows only the posting of explicit <STRONG>fanfiction</STRONG>. It was called '100', or '100fic'. or something.

Rachel walks by the room with her Nintendo DS and tells me about a new game she and Nicole played while they were off somewhere together. (I didn't seem surprised at all about that, even tough they've never met and are in different states). 

I check the game out. There are two characters on the starting screen once you log in. The one on the bottom left had long pink hair, whereas the one on the upper left had short, black and slightly curled hair. I knew the latter was probably Nicole's character. It's name was "<STRONG>Espada</STRONG>" (<U>note:</U> Bleach term). I saw Rachel's too, but I can't remember it now. I accidentally almost sold one of their swords for '600' something. Luckily, I managed to cancel.

I enter the game (don't know if I chose Nicole's character or what), and the game announces that another player will be joining me (the one on the starting screen), Nicole.

When I get in the game, it totally reminds me of Ragnarok Online, even the music. Only, this is like a totally updated version with location and mob changes and better graphics. It was really vivid.

I talked to an (long, brown-haired) NPC in the beginning, and&nbsp;she even says my name. But&nbsp;she calls me "Sebasu", not "<STRONG>Espada</STRONG>". I don't seem to notice, but I do wonder how the NPC's pronounced English or other names, since it was 'speaking Japanese'. (RL: I played a game called Mabinogi where my character's name was Sebasu.)

I don't tell Nicole that it's me. At one point, we're in these cave type place&nbsp;(&nbsp;kinda like the Coal Mines).&nbsp;We'd accidentally gotten there by exploring around, and it was too strong for us. We had to run around to avoid one of those purple gargoyle things that have strong attacks with arrows. There was also a purple Drainliar bat. We're almost to a portal, but it's covered up by a cat cube toy&nbsp;I have in RL. There's something inside of it, and I brave going inside to try and draw it out so we can get into the portal. A mob attacks me. By this time, it's like I've <EM>entered</EM> the game. I am my character, clothes and all. In&nbsp; RL in the dream, I shook my arm that the egg-like mob that had attached to, and it like, vibrates off.

There was a troll annoying us to death. (RL: His looks remind me of Sealand from Hetalia, wearing his sailor uniform.) I threw him over the side. Two guy characters asked us what I was doing. I told them what the troll had been doing, that we hadn't started it.

Rachel came by the room again and asked what I was doing. I left the screen Nicole was on so Rachel wouldn't see, and showed her that I was just browsing around, that I was just checking the game out, and that it looked like Ragnarok Online. I do believe the first time around that Rachel told me the name of it, but I can't remember it now.

Rachel said that it was okay and that the game had _?_, implying that I could play/she was fine with it.

At some point, I found out that there was like a 'lover system' in the game, and Rachel and Nicole's characters were lovers. I was somewhere between sad and heartbroken. (This is my brain choosing a random person to put with Nicole to make me upset. D: )

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> I feel some deja vu with this dream. I think I do recall a RO dream I had before...*scratches head*


</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Race Car Driver</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I was sitting outside <STRONG>Rickman Elementary</STRONG> on the <STRONG>school</STRONG> stands (which aren't there in RL). It was right up against the side of the school facing the playground. When I arrived, before getting in the stands, I hugged <STRONG>Jade</STRONG> and <STRONG>Morgan</STRONG>. (<U>note:</U> Everyone is the same age as when we were in school, even though I saw older Jade a while back in the store.) In the stands, I ruffle <STRONG>Heather</STRONG>'s hair, and she looks up at me.

I saw a poster board with names on it - apparently people were being voted for something. I saw my name three times.

A woman comes over at one point to tell me to meet her the next morning at 8:00 A.M.

Suddenly, four <STRONG>cars</STRONG> and a motorcycle are driving around a track on the <STRONG>playground</STRONG>. One is Jeff Gordon's car, two are yellow colored and might have been #44, one was was a mini car (red and blue), and the motorcycle was yellow. 

They go around a&nbsp;couple of times, and <STRONG>Jade</STRONG>(?) says that Rachel was supposed to stop in front of the stands. I think that maybe she was going to explain about the poster or wanted me to admire her car. It's the 24 <STRONG>car</STRONG>, Jeff's. I reply that maybe once she got into he car, she was too excited/caught up in the racing to stop.

A few people tell me that they voted for me. I have a niggling feeling that I am being nominated to race.

I said that I'd rather have a motorcycle than a car, because I didn't know how to drive a car yet. In my head, I was thinking how dangerous it'd be for me to go as fast as the racers were around those curves. I was interested&nbsp;in the motorcycle though.

It seems that people were confused about which vehicle I was talking about, so I said 'the bicycle looking one'. One of them thought I meant the mini car at first.

(Might be after I ruffled Heather's hair: ) <STRONG>Heather</STRONG> tells me she wants to talk to me. I sit to her right. She tells me that 'her mommy died'. I was shocked, and my face crumpled in sadness. I teared up, and when I looked at <STRONG>Heather</STRONG>, hers were starting to. I told her that I was sorry. The conversation suddenly changes - she said some mean things to me, but the main thing I remember is her telling me that nobody liked me, including her. Then she was gone.

Next, I walk over and sit behind <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>. I have my cellphone, and tell <STRONG>Heather</STRONG> over the phone that I'm sorry her mom died, but I didn't believe that nobody liked me and such, then hung up. <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> glanced over at me during the conversation.

Before or after that whole deal, <STRONG>Morgan</STRONG> was looking through my cellphone, through the text messages and notes. I chided her, but let her keep looking, I&nbsp;saw the words 'lucid dream' and a time written in the notes, and another note with a sentence about 'intention to realize I was dreaming'. I wondered if <STRONG>Morgan</STRONG> knew what 'lucid' meant.

<STRONG>Note 1:</STRONG> This dream triggered recall from a dream I don't <EM>think</EM> was deja vu that I've had before, of riding a bike through these streets that only seemed to be familiar in the dream.</P><STRONG>Note 2:</STRONG> Inspired by this movie dad was watching about Jeff Gordon.
<HR>Ouch, the hand cramps that came from writing these out! I even had to tell my mom to be quiet when she came in to ask me something, so I could get things down while they were in my head. Hope I didn't make her upset. But she's done this before, she should know better than to interrupt when I'm writing them down.

Dang, less dreams but they're certainly <I>longer</I>.

Oh man, and two dreams where I was trying to hint that I was lucid. That's actually a good sign that these hints are occurring, it might get to the point where I can't ignore them or I suddenly get lucid off one of them. We shall see~

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>July 16, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Lucid Bullets</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Frustrating search for the bullets (dots) in my online dream journal that would tell me I'm lucid.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Piano Math</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I'm in a <STRONG>classroom</STRONG>, sitting to the left of <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> on the right side of the classroom. <STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> is the <STRONG>teacher</STRONG>. Everyone's got these 'piano workbooks' out full of piano note problems to solve. 

It's like I've just been dumped into the <STRONG>class</STRONG>, because I can't keep up and I'm confused. <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> keeps trying to help me by letting me <STRONG>look at his work</STRONG>, but <STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> is sharking the <STRONG>class</STRONG>. She said to the <STRONG>class</STRONG> in general, "Don't think I don't notice any cheating going on. I can see you looking out of the corners of your eyes."

We're supposed to do 20 pages, but it changes to 22 when <STRONG>Blake</STRONG> says that he thought we were supposed to do that many. So <STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> ups it. I kind of glare at him (though it doesn't look like Blake anymore). He looks unconcerned.

I finally figure out how to do the stuff one page 20 (it's like a mix of note meaning and math, I remember 'a' minor), but I haven't learned the things on the next page yet, so I am worried. I remember there was a piano term, like "staccato', to indicate the speed to play. 

<STRONG>Miss Lisa</STRONG> is up front taking papers or having them write something on the board. She is calling one student names, like 'imbecile' and such. Everyone seems used to this show of name-calling. I wonder how anyone can's self-esteem&nbsp;can stand it.
<STRONG>

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Hallah</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>This may have taken place at the beginning of the 'Piano Math' dream.

We're all (the <STRONG>class</STRONG>) watching TV mounted from the ceiling. Me and <STRONG>Leigh</STRONG>/Nicole (I think they switched around) see an interesting looking advertisement for an <STRONG>anime</STRONG>. There's a long box with 4-5 characters with profiles under their picture mounted by the TV. The style reminds me of Samurai Yoroiden Troopers&nbsp;and Saint Seiya, only better art. The one on the very end's name is "Hallah", and his profile says that he is "sansexual". The profile says that it may as well be <STRONG>yaoi</STRONG>, as the majority of the fans would want that. I think to myself that that's not true, it's probably the majority that <EM>doesn't</EM> like it. I think Nicole liked the Hallah character, whereas one of the previous guys was more to my liking. Or maybe all of them or none? *shrug*

The title for the anime was something simple sounding like "Dragon Warriors".

Something comes on that me and Nicole both don't like and&nbsp;I'm disappointed.

- A song came on (loudspeakers? TV? radio?) and I wondered why it wasn't considered inappropriate for school. (RL: I recognized the song in the dream, but now I can't remember it! Booo.)


</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Beans and Pancakes</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>
We're driving somewhere - me Melissa, Rachel and <U>?</U>. We arrive to a city with brown/gray buildings and stuff, but Melissa and Rachel can't agree which way to go, so we decide to split up to see if we can find the place we're looking for. I end up going with Melissa.

Turns out that Melissa was right, and we found the building. We go in. I look into a window and see tables with food on it, including a roasted turkey. (RL: I don't know if I made this up or what, but the city seemed to have a lot of food everywhere.)

I'm worried that Rachel and <U>?</U> haven't come back yet.

We go into a restaurant in the place. Melissa does her own thing, going over to the buffet and getting her food. I'm used to sticking close to mom, so I'm a little nervous and D: in general.

I get my food (I remember a piece of ham, biscuits maybe, pancakes, beans...). I try to make my way to Melissa, but am having a hard time. An old couple makes room for me on the couch, but I don't stay. I accidentally block an old old lady with a walker thingy from her seat, so I apologize and keep going. I finally make it to the little round table. Steven is sitting there, in the chair closest to the wall. Melissa is sitting opposite him, and I sit between them turned away from the couch that the old couple were sitting on.

I accidentally dropped a few things on the way to the table though, and I'm upset at that and Melissa for abandoning me. Melissa goes over and talks to a lady a few tables over to tell her what happened and get permission for me to get more food.

The lady brings me more and says to Melissa after looking at me, "We grow 'em small in _?_ (TN maybe<FONT size=1>?</FONT>)", maybe referring to my shortness? (I think to myself that it's a strange saying, because Melissa is so tall/big). Using a spoon, she starts to separate my beans from some other food on the plate, but I tell her that I like it that way (mixed together). She thinks it's strange/surprising.

Meanwhile, Rachel has changed into someone else. It seems that she and <U>?</U> are still off looking, having gone pretty far away.&nbsp;'Rachel' says that maybe they'll find somewhere else to eat. She doesn't want to go back and admit that she was wrong.

'Rachel' tells the other girl that she's never left me before<FONT size=1>?</FONT>. <U>?</U> is like "o-kay".

<STRONG><U>Note:</U></STRONG> It's a little mixed up who's talking in the last part here. I could have been <U>?</U> saying that they'll find somewhere else to eat.


<STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Roadtrip</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Me, Rachel, someone else and a monster type creature (he was light green) were driving somewhere. It was a big deal, whatever we were going to do/go.

I think I was supposed to be marrying the creature, and we were visiting his home. We drove through some gates and watery areas/rodes, also lots of dirt and some vegetation.

At one point we drove underwater. We were then in some&nbsp; kind of little metal vehicle with no top. The water was green-tinted, it was kind of shallow, and&nbsp; think I saw a big shell on the floor. I thought to myself, "he had to live here?".

I wondered how long we were going to be under, as we all needed to breath soon.

We're driving along wet roads again, but it's more RL roads now. Rachel says, "All this to get a <STRONG>cat</STRONG>."

Apparently we're now on our way to someone's house to get Rachel a <STRONG>cat</STRONG>.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Fishing</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>We're at Rachel's house (but not hers in RL). We're staying with her because we moved. I was very unhappy about it all.

Rachel and mom were going to go somewhere. When I heard it was to go fishing, I that I didn't know that's where they were going to go, and that I wanted to go with the,. Mom asked if I brought a jacket - I reply that, "no, I didn't think I'd need one."

- There was something about the closets.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

I haven't posted in, er, a month. Not for lack of dreaming though. Most of what I've written is fragments, and some of my dreams were extremely fascinating, but I couldn't remember enough to want to post it. This morning I remember more than I have in a while though, and it was an amazing dream in the way that it was so realistic. If I wasn't such an extreme night owl, I'd be able to remember more because I wouldn't be so tired when I wake up. :/
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>September&nbsp;04, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/ct-e11.gif">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Open Relationship</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I'm at T's house (only not) while mom and dad are out. Me and T are out on the porch (like the one where I currently live). There are some <STRONG>cats</STRONG> and <STRONG>mice</STRONG> hanging around. I'm watching the <STRONG>mouse</STRONG> dart around until one of the <STRONG>cats</STRONG> attack it. I'm shocked and jumped down and go over to it, taking it into my hands even though I'm scared. I stroke it and it suddenly comes alive like a wind-up mouse toy. I say to T that we should only take it out when we want to play with it.

...

Rachel comes out and tells me that I didn't finish the rest of my pizza. I'm surprised because I got full, event hough I didn't finish about half of the Totino's sausage pizza on the pan on the stove. I start eating it. I kind of hurry, because mom and dad will be back soon. Apparently we're only visiting before we move back to IN (I figure this out when the 'rents get back because mom wants me to hurry).

I think next bit takes place somewhere before mom and dad get home.

I'm talking to T, and I sudden;y say something about sharing W. I'm talking about the open relationship type of sharing. I'm mostly joking, but T takes me seriously. She seems a bit upset and lost. She goes to talk to W, I assume.

Later, she calls me to her, needing help with something. It's help with tying W's drawstring pants because the strings are so long. She has me hold the string in place as she makes a bow to tie it. I am blushing the whole time and wonder if it shows. I think it's strange that she needed my help for that. I leave them.

Later, they both come to me to talk. T wants me to elaborate the comment I made earlier about sharing.&nbsp; I tell her that I'd always been interesting in having an open relationship when I got older. She asks me what an open relationship is, and I give a clear definition (note: even though I left out that the spouse knows - I figure she understood that part, though). She seems really relieved at my definition.

We talk for a bit and I talk about how I'm not good around guys, not having much practice outside elementary school. W jokes that T 'doesn't exactly talk'. He's talking about during sex. I guess I'm a bit annoyed for a second, because I was serious. But I do realize he's joking. We continue joking along that line. I remember joking, 'bet she couldn't even answer 1+1!'.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

I think I'm going to drown in Melatonin before this week is over. *big yawn*

On the other hand, it's giving me vivid dreams and better recall, as usual. That's a bonus...no, wait, that's the only good thing, besides the trying to get up earlier. Or go to bed earlier. Whatever.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>September&nbsp;11, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center>
<IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"> <STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Off With Your Toes</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>There was this painting of an old-fashioned woman with black/brown hair. A sword was sticking out of it, like someone had just stabbed it down onto it. I took the sword out.

It was dark and I could sense this menace coming out at me. I started slashing the sword around in front of me in the direction I felt it coming from.

I hear this voice, the woman's voice, threatening me and such. I see a flash of the woman, but now her hair is gray, like she aged some ten, twenty years.

I was slashing so much, that I ended up slashing my foot, <STRONG>cutting off two of my toes</STRONG>. I think I got the woman though, stabbed her.

I found dad and tried to get him to 'Refresh me' (like an Internet page) but it didn't work.&nbsp;I told him to take me to the hospital, but he said it was only 2 o'clock, and it wouldn't open until 4. I'm really worried because I don't know if they'll be able to reattach them after that long.

I say maybe I'll just give up then(!) - mom and dad agree.

<B>Notes:</B> I woke up abruptly, making a distressed noise. I find it fascinating when that happens, 'cause it does so rarely. Last time I think I woke up laughing, and before that crying. Or maybe it was the other way around.<STRONG></P><P align=center>
<IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"> <STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Point System</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>This is going to be all fragmenty.

I was in a room with a large indoor swimming pool. I saw this girl crouched in a shopping cart type thing in the water. After she got out, I got in one. I switched over to the one she'd been, hoping it'd put me deeper into the water.

Then I remember that I'm leaning against the pool and eating something that looks like cat <STRONG>food</STRONG>. I have a conversation with someone about it, I think there was a small crowd listening and I was joking. Or something.

Apparently you get points for 'preforming' like I had apparently done, and you can use the points to buy stuff.

I'm in this <STRONG>bookstore</STRONG> type room looking at the <STRONG>books</STRONG>. find a beautiful <STRONG>Batman/Robin comic/doujinshi</STRONG> and when I look through it, there's gorgeous illustrations. A couple pages are of them kissing. I also find a <STRONG>Batman &amp; Superman comic</STRONG> and nab it. There were definitely other <STRONG>comics</STRONG>, as I remember seeing <STRONG>Deadpool</STRONG>. I saw this <STRONG>fantasy</STRONG> <STRONG>book</STRONG> with this cute little elf-type creature on it that looked interesting and grabbed it. 

I sat my books down for a minute, and somehow the <STRONG>doujinshi</STRONG> is gone. Someone tells me that they're not surprised it happens. He's saying that it's competition of who gets what.

There was a piano, <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG>(?) told me. I ask for how much, and he says 300$. Apparently they'd fixed it up. I say no thanks, 'cause I want the 100$ one. He says that it was worth 100$.

For some reason, it's too dark to see any of the stuff away from the <STRONG>books</STRONG> (including the piano). I complain because I'm irritated.

<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> Dark seems to be a feature, eh? It's curious. I wonder if others have dreams in which there's darkness?

</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"> </STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080><STRONG>Flag Walking</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left></FONT>More, shorter fragments...

I was in a huge building, there for either a wedding or funeral? Someone died, maybe?

There was a group of students or something and they/we were deciding what kind of (huuuge) flag we wanted to put up. They suggested a flag steady enough to walk on (it was going to be flat and have a design no it), but I disagreed because it was dangerous (we were nearly touching the sky, seriously). Also, I didn't like the flag's looks (even though it was blue and looks nice to me when I think about it in RL). 

Other stuff happened but I can't remember. &gt;.&lt;

<HR>The dreams I had on the 8th were O_O. Threesomes, gay twosomes, I was a guy, floods, incest, etc... Fun stuff.

Oh, on the 7th I played Für Elise on my piano in the dream! I messed up like I do in RL, even. XP And when I played certain chords, it sounded like angels, or fantasy noises. Sweet. <P></P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>October&nbsp;05, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>SPN/J2 Fragment</STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>Supernatural</STRONG>, <STRONG>Jared</STRONG> and <STRONG>Jensen</STRONG>, masturbation

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Herb Shopping</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>We (me and mom)&nbsp;were passing First National Bank while in the van, and it was actually a group of buildings. I mentioned that the shop was by there. (The shop is what I believe to be a metaphysical shop. I can't remember if it's here or in IN. In any case, I've always wanted to check it out.) So mom goes back and takes me there.

Turns out it's a pretty sparse looking <EM>herb</EM> shop.&nbsp;We start trying to identify the plants. I know I want some Mugwort, and there was one other plant I was interested in.

Mom acted like we'd been there before, and that we'd gotten <STRONG>Baby</STRONG> from the owner. He was sitting at a round glass table and had a black <STRONG>dog</STRONG>. There were two calendars for sale on it full of <STRONG>dogs</STRONG> that I really liked.

I think mom like, disappeared. And I'm wearing a long gray shirt and nothing underneath but black panties. I unhook/take off<FONT size=1>?</FONT> my bra for some reason.

Before it was time to go, I try to get my bra hooked back up, but get flustered because I'm having trouble. I go to the bathroom, and above the sink there is a mirror. I see my face.&nbsp;It's red and splotchy, and almost looks like someone scratched my face until it was red. My hair is up in a ponytail, but wisps have escaped. My hair looked more blond-brown than anything (in RL it's dyed black with my natural darkish brown showing through). I could see my breasts a bit through the shirt (like it was see-through).

Keywords: movie, <STRONG>Katrina</STRONG>, <STRONG>Michael</STRONG></P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"><FONT size=3><STRONG>&nbsp;Taking </STRONG>Action</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left>Mom said she'd take my computer and do something with it if I didn't clean my room and stuff. I was mad, but a part of me knew this had to happen sometime.

Note: This dream is a result of some stress going on in RL.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>October 11, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>SPN Fragment</STRONG></P></FONT><P align=left><STRONG>Supernatural</STRONG> dream that was epic, but that I don't remember the details. :/


</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;</STRONG><FONT size=3><STRONG>Coffee Bad?</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left>Takes place mostly in some building, like a mall. I remember being at a gas station and doing something with this black machine. 

A group of people including me are doing some activity, and this guy starts being carried away by a plastic bag tied around his neck&nbsp;or something. He's saved, but dies later. I am mad at another of our group because he could have done something to save him sooner.

At some point, something happens to me and I rip out of this chunk of...something from my mouth. It seems I'm not the only one, as I get clues that others are having the same problem. I talk to this elderly man working there about it. I ask about his wife as well, who is apparently blind. He says that they're trying to work it out but it's not easy.

At one point at the end, I am in a room with others. It's kind of like a large elevator. I show them the thing that came out of my throat. I think one of them mentions that that happened to them, and he or someone else suggests that it might be the <STRONG>coffee</STRONG>. They say they got chests pains from it. I say I get heartburn&nbsp;and stuff from <STRONG>coffee</STRONG> sometimes, but never had the mouth problem and that this might be a possibility.

I'm walking out to a car with an <STRONG>old</STRONG> <STRONG>classmate</STRONG>, <STRONG>Hannah</STRONG>. I show her the thing that came out of my mouth.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Old Tarot</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Mom, dad and Sara are in the kitchen, and mom starts asking me questions, mostly about my beliefs in Tarot cards. I'm not the best at explaining on any given day, but I try, even mentioning that I'm not really apart of any religion. I tell her that I do <EM>want</EM> to believe in Tarot cards. She searches in the top of her closet in her room for something, and brings out an old deck of Tarot cards. It's smaller than Rider Waite, and the design on the back is pretty much the same except it's darker blue and the ink is bolder, almost bleeding (as are most of the designs on the other side of the cards).

I say as she's looking that I remember her telling me once that she had a deck somewhere. I realized what she might be getting.

The deck is numbered like a book, at the bottom (only it's to the right). I look through the cards. As I do, I realize it's based on Christianity, which I mention aloud. The last card depicts three figures in a green forest. On the right is a man who looks like Jesus. He is on bended knee, the left hand carrying a pale of water. He seems to be sitting it on the ground. The middle figure faces him, and is slouched down on the ground on his knees, with his hands over his face as if in grief. The last figure, to the right, is a little boy, with one hand at his side and the other facing outwards in the 'stop' gesture, palm facing forward. They're wearing clothes like in the Rider Waite Tarot deck.

I tell Sara that it's okay that it's based on Christianity, because there can even be a 'God' in Wicca. I thought to myself that I'd use the deck for family (questions or in general).

One of the cards had the year 1966 beside the art design. I asked one of them when mom was born ('63?), because I'd forgot.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

Still dreaming! Some interesting ones too. I wish I had better recall on some of them because I can only imagine what fun those dreams would've been. :O

Also, <A href="http://twitter.com/chouninatte">I joined</A> Twitter.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT size=3>November 29, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>Gummy Worms!</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left>I was at the <STRONG>store</STRONG> with someone (more than one) I knew, and we were at the checkout. I told them I wanted to buy some candy, and that I'd pay for it myself. I picked Sour Gummy Worms. Someone teased me about having/using my own money.&nbsp;At the&nbsp;register, I took out coins. The cashier said something about "## yellow ones" and something else, and I told her to just take what she needed.
</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"><FONT size=3>&nbsp;Crush, Crush, Crush</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=left><STRONG>School</STRONG> lets out, and me and <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> are walking out of it. Apparently it let out early and started late, because the older students are just 'getting in'. We wave to people. When I saw Rachel and Melissa walking together, I waved to them. I also waved at this blonde-haired girl I didn't know.

We're on our way to do something specific, but I can't remember what that was. Maybe to watch something (<STRONG>Supernatural</STRONG>?). We pass a 17-18 year old <STRONG>Castiel</STRONG> (wearing the same old trench coat) who we apparently know, and&nbsp;we wave. Me and <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> talk and joke as we walk, and she teases me about a crush on <STRONG>Cas</STRONG>, joking that she'll tell him. I joke back that I'll tell him about her 'crush' on his shoes. I say it might be interesting to see his reaction if we teased him about someone/me crushing on him.</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>First Aid Candy</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left>Fragments: Me messing with a first aid kid in the closet, there was candy in it?</FONT>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>D/S Fragment</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left><STRONG>Dean/Sam</STRONG> or any *two guys*, or maybe it was both at some point, sex?</P>

----------


## Keitorin

Me and my friend Nicole talked a lot about dreaming last night, and it was really inspiring so I'm giving that credit for all these dreams.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>December 31, 2009</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Salt Circle</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>On either side of a narrow path there were fields of short grass. Apparently this guy (maybe Zoro from One Piece?) was camping there. <STRONG>Sanji</STRONG> (from One Piece) wanted to camp on the other side for some reason (for 'backup' or something?), but before he settled down, he created a big salt circle like from Supernatural.

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Toilets Ain't For Sleeping</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Woke at <STRONG>grandma's house</STRONG>,&nbsp;in a bathroom. Apparently the whole floor was a secret from some group of people, and one of the rooms was for training...or something. 


<STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Unappreciative</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I think the setting we <STRONG>grandma's</STRONG> again. We were sitting around opening presents, but Sara suddenly stops and asks if we ever just 'go through the motions' of unwrapping them. Her tone is kind of nasty as she goes on. Her and mom get in a big fight. Me and Rachel are closer than in RL.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Erase &amp; Rewind</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I think...'I' was at a rummage sale and found this device. Something about it made me feel sick or something, so I went to the bathroom holding my mouth. I wasn't sure what it did, but then in my 'head' I saw this big list of things that I suddenly started deleting. A woman, the sale person I guess, followed me asking if I was okay, but I couldn't talk - it was like my mouth was full of cotton. So she just told me I was okay unless I started bleeding (from the mouth apparently). 

When I got to the end of the 'list' I realized that it was all of <EM>my memories</EM>, and I was to the last thing, my 'baby prints' (feet and hands). So before I could press the final delete (like Backspace on the keyboard), I started undoing it.

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>A Story to be Told</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I was in <STRONG>class</STRONG> (<STRONG>Rickman Elem</STRONG>.), and I believe the teacher was <STRONG>Mrs. Nelson</STRONG>, my old math teacher. The students were all working on something that I apparently was supposed to, so the teacher called on me. I told her that I 'wasn't Christian' and then for some reason told her I was gay. The class didn't seem to react much to my slightly mumbled statement.

The thing they'd been working on was apparently <STRONG>'fanfic'</STRONG> and I remembering seeing a bunch of sheets stapled together and recognized the author, thinking that whoever got that one was lucky because they were being exchanged. I received one then, and it was from my friend <STRONG>Beth</STRONG>. Only it was a couple sheets of drawing and kid's type homework. I looked down and saw a piece of the drawing drawn in with an orange stone like shape thingy, and I just knew it was a sign that <STRONG>Beth</STRONG> was comforting me after my bold statement, and I was touched. I thought something about how we were going to go to the spa or something sometime soon.

Then the teacher called me up to the front, where one kid was leaving and <STRONG>Jacob</STRONG> was standing (at the podium stand). She scolded him harshly for something. After seeing that, instead of being scared, I stood straighter and accepted that <EM>I </EM>was about to be scolded.

She told me that 'I didn't have to say it like that' (how I didn't want to participate or whatever) and I started getting defensive and jittery like I would in a real life confrontation, and went on to say 'that all I had to say was' something about God and forgiveness (I don't remember the exact words), but I wasn't going to listen to more of that, so I said firmly "I don't believe in God" and practically stomped out of the room.

Right away when I stepped out, I saw...a naked girl! She had a really short hairstyle like a boy's and wasn't really my type. She asked for my help. I was immediately worried that <STRONG>Mrs. Nelson</STRONG> was going to follow me out, so I grabbed her arm and started pulling her after me, telling her that the last thing I needed right now was for <STRONG>Mrs. Nelson</STRONG> to see me with a naked girl.

So we rounded the corner, her looking for a spot to talk, and the students we passed didn't react to her nakedness, like it was something they had gotten used to.

I pulled her into a corner where some doors leading to the outside normally were in RL. In the dream, there was science fair posters with the classes' drawings (they were painting things now) attached to them.

One of the pictures was titled "The Meadow" and I remember a boy being particularly proud of it. It was some forest scene.

By then the girl is wearing clothes - shorts overalls. She says something about telling her story - she's looking at this photo of people, and apparently it's her sister's, Heath(er?)'s a girl in my classes. She starts off: "He never meant to have sex with anyone but me..." 


</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>Buffy</STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>Buffy the Vampire Slayer</STRONG>&nbsp;dream. I think <STRONG>Buffy</STRONG> was brainwashed. Three people were injured in a fight, one being <STRONG>Spike</STRONG> - he was shot. I think I was omnipresent in this, as I remember realizing that <STRONG>Spike</STRONG> would heal even though I wasn't in the dream.

A girl named Sophie, wearing a guy's tuxedo, stepped forward, seeming to realize what was going on and started to explain.

Think the scene took place in a school gym.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

I've decided to try and post even just my fragments in an effort to better my recall.

On a different note, I completed Inkheart last night, yay! T'was awesome.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>January 08, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Ceiling Smoke</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Bit of a nightmare. There was smoke coming down from my ceiling as I was laying in bed. I actually woke up and was halfway through frantically searching for a robe so I could go&nbsp;out before I realized that it had been a dream.

</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;</STRONG><FONT size=3><STRONG>Fragment 1</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left>Rie?/mac? (can't understand my writing...), <STRONG>store</STRONG>
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment 2</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>水(mizu; water) - searched for it because it had an unfamiliar kanji to the left of it.

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>Deafness</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left>Was shopping with the whole family (I think even grandpa). I think mom was mad at me for some reason. I had a hearing problem, especially in my left ear. I finally got through to mom about it.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

After reading someone's comment about how they keep a WILD progress report journal, I decided to do it too, for a general sleep progress thing and for DILD's later. I'm also using it to track my LD's, and it's interesting to see the length of time between each LD.

June '08 - 1
July '08 - 2
October '08 - 1
November '08 - 1
December '08 - 1
July '09 - 1

Oct-Dec, I think I was getting somewhere, but I didn't put in enough effort to make it better (probably because I didn't realize that I was improving). That's where I hope the progress journal will come in handy. I'm using it to keep track of my autosuggestion, too. It worked really well when I first began so I'm hoping it'll give my recall a boost. 

I expect my recall to improve anyway in a few weeks as my sleeping schedule improves. I never though counting to fall asleep would work for me, but it has been working very well lately, so I've been using it with autosuggestion as well - every twenty 'seconds' I say "I will remember my dreams", and so when I do fall asleep there's a big chance I said it recently. I'll adjust it to 'I will wake up and remember my dreams' when my sleep schedule improves, because right now I'm too tired to wake up more than once a night to write stuff down.

<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>January 09, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080><STRONG>HxH Fragment</STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT></FONT><STRONG>Hunter x Hunter</STRONG>, <STRONG>Ryoudan</STRONG> (mainly <STRONG>Kuroro</STRONG>)
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Going Out</P><P align=left></FONT></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Going out somewhere with mom and dad, Rachel said she'd meet us later. I remember the time '7:30' but we wanted to go earlier. It was daylight when we headed out to the car. A police car went by and I remember thinking something about it. I think we were dressed up, and I even put on lipstick (red). o_o There was something about a list...</P>

----------


## Keitorin

So last night, I think because I went to bed earlier, I ended up counting into the 1,000's because I couldn't sleep. x_x Was about 45 minutes or so. But damn did I end up having a lot of dreams! I used autosuggestion at *least* 50 times, and I used it when I woke up the first time as well.

Also, yay for gratuitous Japanese. =P
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>２０１０年１月１０日 
(January 10, 2010)</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>違いなホロスコープ 
(Different&nbsp;Horoscopes)&nbsp;</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Horoscopes but not. There were detailed descriptions, such as, 'if you wear __, you are ___'. I think it was spoken, maybe written as well.


</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3>悪い冗談
</STRONG><STRONG>Prank Gone Wrong</STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>りー</STRONG>&nbsp;was coming over. I saw her from the treehouse I was in. I decided to surprise her, and put a sheet over the area I was in. When she came close, I said "boo!" and tossed the sheet out, but all I could see was her back as she ran away. I had scared her <EM>too</EM> much. I ran after her but <STRONG>ハロルド</STRONG> was already picking her up in his truck. I felt awful, and collapsed on the ground almost in tears. 

<STRONG>ハロルド</STRONG> must have seen me, because he came up to me and asked point blank if I wanted two come and stay the night. Apparently there'd been some drama about it. I said yes although I wasn't actually sure. He gave me a verbal list of 'rules'. (By then <STRONG>りー </STRONG>had come up behind him.) One of the rules was 'not to play a prank like that again'. And maybe something about text messaging?
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3>危ないなゲーム 
(Dangerous Game)</FONT><STRONG></P><P align=left></STRONG></STRONG>There was news on about schools. It mentioned how an old principal was gearing up to 'protect his students' from this new movie (or game?) coming out. It had Japanese in it (the commercial for the movie/game) in gold, and the narrator was talking in Japanese I think.

- The news thing mentioned how the principal was well-loved.

- They showed a picture of one school's staff, and I 'recognized' them like I'd gone to their school before.

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>私のお金はどこだ、己？！
Where's my money, you bleeeep?!</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I kept finding one dollar bills in my billfold/changepurse. レイチェル borrowed one but payed me back some of it, then only owing me 50 cents. I was a little worried she wouldn't pay it back.

レイチェル hid my stacks of bills and I got really mad. I said, "Where the fuck is my money?!". She pointed to the table behind/above me. My stacks of 20's and 1's was there, and I put them together. レイチェル didn't seem upset that I had cursed and yelled at her. I thought about asking her how she couldn't get upset at that.

- This may be part of the 'Prank Gone Wrong' 夢/dream: A guy in this house had made Cinnamon Streusel Muffins, only they were smaller on top than they were supposed to be. I saw them and decided to take some. The guy said they were hot, so I said I'd wait before we left. I said there were enough for 'us' (it seems I was with a couple other people), although there was only four in a little muffin pan.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3>戦争ゾーンになる
<STRONG>(Turned into a War Zone)</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Kind of like a movie. Outside the school, I'm invited with this other group, leaving my friends behind with one last uncertain glance.&nbsp;We pass a teacher going by slowly, window open, who wants us off (as if we were skipping school or something). We hurry along.

Somehow, <STRONG>I end up driving</STRONG>. A silver/gray car pulls out to stop us(?). I squeeze past it with the help of the backseat drivers. I don't do too bad at first, but it gets worse. 

The <STRONG>wrecks</STRONG> get so bad that there's an explosion and the three of us, me, a girl and a guy, barely make it out.

- This part is like a movie. The guy was supposed to seem like he didn't make it out of the explosion, but he'd show up later. It showed the girl finding the guy's dogtags and taking them with her.

We're saved by another group. The 'leader' is a rich girl. She says that she 'deleted' our names, 'even mine', &nbsp;from the car so that we won't get caught. In my head, I see our names written in カタカナ (Katakana).

The girl (with me) says thanks and that she'll pay Rich Girl 'with her mother's method of thanking - cash'. Rich Girl is appreciative. She provides a car, and the guy is in it with us too, looking a little worse for wear but alive.
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3>薄情ホスト
(Cold-Hearted Host)</FONT><STRONG></P><P align=left></STRONG></STRONG>Me and <STRONG>りー </STRONG>were in a contest. We were about to be dressed (as faeries or something bright colored - reminds me of like on American's Top Model). First though, the host or whoever she was had a question for the contestants. It was some deep question and <STRONG>りー</STRONG> was obviously a bit taken aback at the suddenness of it. She fumbles the answer, coming off as an airhead...or like Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter. She even quoted some cheesy song lyrics. 

The Host was disgusted and started in on a distraught りー . I got pissed and said something with a curse word in it, like 'Shut the fuck up!' or maybe I called the Host something. I picked up <STRONG>りー</STRONG> bridal style and took her away. Before I turned away though, I saw that the Host was surprised but also interested in my actions.

I sat with <STRONG>りー </STRONG>somewhere and tried to comfort her as she cried. Later, I told mom that I thought the Host might have passed me if I'd stayed (just a statement, I didn't want to go back after that happened).

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>ブックオブセッション
(Book Obsession)
</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I was looking for a match to something I had (or was wearing?). I entered this room and found a bathtub with tiles that matched. I'm not sure if I took a bath in it (gap).

I was looking pretty greedily at the guy's (don't know how I knew it was a guy's room) bookshelf. I shamelessly <STRONG>stole</STRONG> one, put it in my shorts overalls (tan, own them in RL though it wasn't what I was wearing until I needed a pocket for the book) and slipped out of the room.

- I saw <STRONG>Animorphs</STRONG> books on the shelf (20's-30's). I was pretty sure I needed higher number ones so I left them alone. I think the book I stole was this 'special edition' version of 23, even I already own it in RL.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>２０１０年１月１１日
January 11, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Something about&nbsp;a bubble(-like thing) outside a ship.
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3>Kanji Everywhere!<STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Lots of Kanji... (I wonder if this helps&nbsp;with my study?)

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Something to do with a young kid (boy).

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>Half Green Heart</STRONG></P></FONT><P align=left>Setting: 'さら' house'. I was sitting at the table and singing "The Death of All the Romance" by The Dears and coloring in the right half of a drawn heart with my green permanent marker. 

- Suddenly レイチェル was there and brought up how someone in <STRONG>school</STRONG> had been manipulative. For some reason I was thinking that it had been me. 

- I searched for and found さら's (actually mine in RL) remote under a piece of furniture in the living room.
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Stung</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>'Me' and a man were out in the ocean. We were floating around and keeping an eye out for <STRONG>sharks</STRONG>. An aware part of me wondered if it was our 'job'. The guy was distracting me with kisses and I was a bit worried about a <STRONG>shark</STRONG> sneaking up on us.

Then I was stung by some tentacles from below. I 'knew' immediately what it was (stingray) and told the guy. We started heading back right away, but when we were almost to shore, he passed out! I ended up getting us the rest of the way.

Then we went to the doctor's. She asked questions but didn't seem too worried. I said I was just really tired (indeed, my eyes were drooping). The guy was okay, and apologized that he passed out at such a bad time.

I felt a cut on my back behind my right shoulder. The doctor looked at it, exclaiming a bit at it's deepness and then bandaged it.


</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;</STRONG><FONT size=3><STRONG>Rude Dog</STRONG></P></FONT><P align=left>We were at レイチェル's house. She had this new <STRONG>dog</STRONG> that was apparently 'rude' - it didn't know when to quit. I wondered if maybe it hadn't been the only puppy in it's litter or something, and hadn't learned from it's siblings when to quit - but レイチェル replied that it hadn't been the only puppy.

~ I leaned into a car to pet a <STRONG>dog</STRONG> in it. Then I was walking back along the sidewalk outside the house, and two <STRONG>dogs</STRONG> came up behind me and stuck their faces into my legs. I think I was wearing the same girl's boxer shorts I wore to bed.

*Note:* The dogs were like Weimaraners.

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P></FONT><P align=left></STRONG>Something about a fairy-type creature?</P>

----------


## Keitorin

I let myself get a little frustrated this morning because I'd automatically move when I woke up, knocking some dream memories for a loop. I was also frustrated trying to think up how to 'train' myself to hold still. It's just annoying that it'll probably take some practice, but everything else does, so whyyy not one more thing. Meh!

Aaalso, I didn't type up my dreams after I woke so...I don't remember what all the keywords mean. ;_;
<HR>
<P align=center><FONT color=#557dbc size=4><STRONG><P></P><P align=center>２０１０年１月１２日
January 12, 2010</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>Baby</STRONG>, heart attack, walking, Kanji


</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3>私の隣
(My Neighbor)</STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>130 Renee Lane</STRONG>, actor lived there, <STRONG>crazy mom</STRONG>, Rachel, grandma, washing face, peered into neighbors door, it was night, swung a&nbsp; bit on tree swing, 'we'll be&nbsp;alone'.

I did something 'wrong' (it was not something bad at all actually) and <STRONG>mom like, went crazy at me</STRONG>. I ran out of the house. It was nighttime. I went over to 134 and swung no the tree swing a bit. Then I went over to the door, which was open to the screen door, and peered in. Down the hallway I could see a man standing inside the bedroom at the end, looking at something with his hands on his hips. He wore glasses and had short darkish hair.

- I saw a magazine in the living room or something. It was a serial story published in the college newsletter. I tried it (and read the testimonials) but it wasn't for me. I remember it had a part about the main character having a clone (I could 'see' the scene in my head - one of them had blood on their head).
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Two-Day Vaycay</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>

A bunch of us were on a two-day vacation together. Nicole was also with me, and like three Asian girls I don't know in RL but seemed to know in the dream, a later a black(?) girl and a boy. At one point I saw <STRONG>Baby</STRONG>, <STRONG>Smokey</STRONG> and maybe <STRONG>Riley</STRONG> on a big bed sleeping. There was also this really small, mostly white <STRONG>dog</STRONG> (think it belonged to the Asians).

In the trailer, it's kinda small and it seems I <STRONG>'lived there before'</STRONG>. I was telling Nicole what the rooms were used for. I think she asked to see my old room in a flirty way? Now it had flowery sheets and was small. In the bathroom, the same white cabinet currently in my mom's room in RL was in their (RL it was in my old house's bathroom before).

~ We're in this building, there's some kind of bean blocks stacked. I climb over them. One of the girls mentions a boy coming. Since I entered the building, I noticed that my light pink panties were too small and I kept having to adjust them. Either I was wearing a short skirt or nothing. So I hurriedly start trying to adjust them properly. 

I think&nbsp;the boy asks to play and mentions this computer system or machine. There's this station set up - makeup table, clothes, etc. Apparently it's a game. Someone points out this 'Playboy' button. Apparently if you win this quiz, you get a 'Playboy' makeover. I go sit at the desk, which has scattered papers and notes on it. I start on the quiz, and this girl comes up to me and says that she knows the answers. She rattles them off ('yuyu' was one...) fast and I have her repeat them. She repeats as I write down. One of the questions is apparently different from when she took it. It seems to imply that sex is not a needed part of a relationship. She gets miffed, and then another of the girls notices and starts in on me for <STRONG>cheating</STRONG>. I don't remember if they knew, but I'd <STRONG>cheated</STRONG> before with something. Nicole was amongst the girls, I don't recall how she felt about it.

I skive off. I'm suddenly entering this place that looks like a church. I jump on the back of pews until I get to a front row. There's this political looking guy talking up front. I hunker down to the right beside a pew. As far as I can tell, they were all filled with boys, and all of their names were 'Adam'.&nbsp;The ones nearby look at me in interest, but I ignore them and take out my little black book (which is actually my sleep progress journal in RL) and look through it. Somehow, I get this goop of blue ink smeared on the left page and rub it in. It covers up the words there.

<EM>Then</EM>, this boy suddenly finds me. I recognize him in RL as some short and kinda annoying child-actor. Apparently I was his protector or something once. He tells me I've changed. He seems real disappointed in me.

Bits:

- Me and Nicole admire a <STRONG>fish</STRONG> tank. It has some interesting species in it (coral, 'stand-up vodka fish', these clear bubble 'fish' that we thought looked like white glass pebbles).

- At some point I spilled this blue-green ink on my torso (no shirt or bra on)</P>

----------


## Keitorin

Bad dream recall this morning even though I woke a few times. I did have some recall at those times but was too tired to write them down. It didn't occur to me until earlier, but it could be because I had coffee &amp; kinda late at that for the first time in weeks. I don't know if that's also responsible for the bit of stress or depression I was feeling last night that led me to stay up reading, but I will try to do better tonight.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>January 13, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"> <STRONG><FONT size=3>Keywords</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Protection, ice, <STRONG>Animorphs</STRONG>, news, power</P>

----------


## Keitorin

I took half a Melatonin last night, that might have helped my dreaming a bit. I also remembered to autosuggest that I hold still when I awake (as I tend to move right away).

Also, it's way hard to write with a very numb hand and a brace on it. Stupid carpal tunnel.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>January 14, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>Target Practice</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=left>People were in this room where a game takes place. Two people for each 'space'. Taking turns, you get raised to the ceiling by rope and different things are done to earn points.&nbsp; You can shoot (with darts) at the balloons tied to the ceiling around the person.

On 'my' turn I said "Please don't hit me!" even though 'I' was pretty reckless on my turn at shooting.

<STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Hunting Game</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Another game. but the players are within the world of it. You can bring up a map of the whole thing. It's like a huge forest, and surrounding it is water. There are two cliffs on each side, and they wind a bit like snakes to the middle of the map. There were three of us, and we're represented by blue dots whenever one of us gets close to each other. I think it was like a 'hunting other players' type game.

I had a 'dad' who I suspected had been given money by the 'bad guy', backed up by some new stuff he'd bought that was in the house. He had a girlfriend and I apparently wasn't on the best terms with her. Or we just didn't talk. *shrug*

While at the house (far left corner of the map), I asked the woman if I could try on this pretty sweater of hers. She said yes. There was also a vest-like version of it, but I went with the sweater. The design on it was the same one as a long-sleeved hooded shirt I have in RL. In the dream, it reminded me of this long shirt with a teddy bear on it that I use for a pajama shirt in RL.

I went over to the table and wrote a little note on an already&nbsp;scribbled on note (it was hard to find an empty spot) saying, "Thanks for the sweater". I wondered if she'd even be able to find it.

At one point <strong>I drove</strong> (and there were <strong>accidents</strong>, of course - some police vehicles, but they didn't come after me). In the dream, I was actually enjoying how fast I was going. I wondered how the heck people in real life were able to turn corners when going so fast (I was trying to pull into somewhere).

- When I tried on the sweater, I was wearing the same shorts I wore the day before in RL. 

- At some point in the dream, I was standing in some water in a full leather outfit 'oiling' my legs... I also brought up some game option in my head. I tried to bring up the main map but couldn't figure out how.

- At another point there was, I think, this blue man on the edge of the cliff on the right side of the map, and I joined him (might have asked permission first). I also remember running down a ledge at one point.
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3>Emotional<STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I don't know if this was a separate dream or part of one of the above, but in the dream something happened and I thought, "This would fit under the 'emotional' tag (in my Dream Journal)". This means there was strong emotion in the dream.<HR>Here's to good autosuggestion/recall tonight! Ugh, I hope my heartburn goes away before I lay down...

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>January 15, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Killer on the Loose</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Takes place in this dark building. There was a monster/killer on the loose and everyone was trying to escape. A couple of us were going room to room and hiding. At one point someone hid under a table.

Me and this guy ended up in a room. I was trying to be real quiet as the monster approached the room but the guy was making scared noises and being too loud, so I reached over and put my hand over his mouth. It wasn't good enough. The monster jumped up and looked down at us (there was no top to the room). I <STRONG>threw the man to the monster</STRONG> to distract it and ran.
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Ducknapped</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>'I' was kidnapped and tied up. On a screen were four 'people', apparently people that I knew that the kidnapper was taunting me with. There's some gaps in my memory here. Then, we're all animal creatures and it's not really me anymore. There are two yellow ducks and a beaver, I think. Someone's name is 'Fuschia'. They came to rescue me. Someone gets hurts badly. 
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>PJ's</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Me to mom: "I guess (I'll wear them). I already wore those pajamas the night before."

She had held up a pair of pajamas - the ones&nbsp;I was wearing that night in RL. I was going to wear them again.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

I had a lot more HI than usual. Actually, I haven't had good HI in a while. Maybe this is a good sign. I also seemed to drift awake a lot. 

Then there was that when I woke up, this little heavy ornament I had was stuck in the corner of my window and&nbsp;I have no idea why - and I remember waking up once, moving it off &amp; looking at the door before putting it back. <I>Very</I> weird.

One HI: A voice was announcing that this person would have to change their songs or quit because all their songs these days were about bananas...ahaha.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>January&nbsp;15, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>F.A. Fragment</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Woke up. Thought door<FONT size=1>(?)</FONT> was closed.

Note: I don't remember this one so I'm just guessing that it was a false awakening.
<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment/Keywords</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Raised differently because of powers, closet door, pots

</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;</STRONG><FONT size=3><STRONG>Keywords</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left>Fallen in love, 'Graft' something, "help me", Golden Week

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>Miss Biatch</STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>I go back to</STRONG> <STRONG>school</STRONG>. I'd apparently been away for about two years and had some secret. Out by the lockers, I see a table with a couple of books on it. One was in Japanese and I'm a little excited. It has a dustjacket with polkadots design on it. But then the book changes and it's old and dirty. It has the&nbsp;price 14$ and some change on it, and I say that it's so not worth that much.

I try to find my old locker. I think the number was #91. I see my name but it's faded. But the active lockers have been moved over, so I look to the right, but can't find my name there. I guess that since I was gone,&nbsp;it was freed up.

The teacher has retired and there was a new one. She seemed fairly normal at first (young, long brown curly hair), buuut. I hear her talking to a student and it's apparently <STRONG>Tony DiNozzo from NCIS</STRONG>, except she pronounces it 'DeeNotZo'. And then, <STRONG>H</STRONG> is talking to her and addresses her as 'Miss Bitch'. Miss. B. doesn't seem to care. I think that <STRONG>H </STRONG>had furtively glanced at me before, as if warning me that things were not as normal as they seemed.

I don't have a book, and the teacher is giving a lecture on something. I can't understand 90% of the words coming out of mouth because I think she has a heavy British accent. Someone takes pity on me (can't remember who - maybe <STRONG>L</STRONG>?) and gets me a book. The teacher barely spares them a glance.

Something irritates Miss B. and she makes us all do pushups, a row at a time. I had sat in my old seat&nbsp;(briefly wondering who had sat there before and let me have theirs). I believe <STRONG>K</STRONG> sat in front of me. When it was my row's turn, it was suddenly just me. I tried to do it (after worrying about how my blue shirt that I'm wearing in RL gapes in the front), but it was awkward and I didn't have space because of the desks - I kept bumping into them.

I say that I'll tell my mom on her.

In the hall at some point, we're in a line and I'm talking to <STRONG>R</STRONG>. He fixes my hair, brushing it and putting it up. I also talk to someone else, <STRONG>L</STRONG>? She wants to know my secret story. I tell her 'not here' and we wait to find a place where I can speak freely.

- In the classroom, <STRONG>Jd</STRONG> sat beside me...but then she was an amputated <STRONG>cat</STRONG>, and told me about how she grew extra fur to tie her bag too.&nbsp;I wondered if that didn't hurt.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

I'm slipping into the realm of 'not getting to sleep until 5 a.m.' again. I'm currently at 2:30... I don't even know how it happens sometimes, just before I know it it's that time! Grr. And it's going to get worse when I get my iPod Touch. I'm trying to fix it before it gets even worse though. After I post this I'm going to read a little and then go to bed.

Still keeping a sleep progress journal and it shows that I get about 5-6 less dreams a week when I go to bed late, and they're just fragments and keywords because I'm too tired to write down more.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>January&nbsp;30, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Frog Shirt</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>We were watching a *Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* movie. It was saying something in Japanese, and the kids were mimicking in English, repeating "what" over and over.&nbsp;I kept talking to the *teacher* and got in trouble. The *teacher* said she'd have to 'do something', and gave me a gray T-shirt with a frog on it. I retorted that it was fine, because my current shirt was similar - only no frog, just gray. (I have a feeling I was wearing something different before that though.) I didn't wait to see the the *teacher's* response, instead going to the bathroom.

Someone knocked on it, and I thought it was the *teacher* coming after me. Eventually I opened it and it was grandma. She had a bag of clothes with her. I was happy to see her and glomped her, accidentally hurting her back. I asked if she was okay, and she reassured me she was fine.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment Keywords</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Tiny piano, drinks, *store*, drawing.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

I started the Everyman2 sleeping schedule on the 6th of February. From now on my entries will be my dreams on Everyman2. 

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>February 07, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Cafe</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Little cafe, guy, computer, water, buy food or coffee, guy offered me (we were sitting on the couch) one of my rice balls that I made in real life, it was still a little cold from being heated improperly - don't remember if it had a taste.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>February 08, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Audio Editing</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I was editing something in Audacity on the computer.

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Sleep Movie</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>I was on Livejournal trying to pick out a movie 'based on my sleep schedule'.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Kyoudai?</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>One of those 'reading a *fic* and seeing the the scene at the same time' dreams. ddly enough, it was *GrimmIchi*, and I haven't had read Bleach or any Bleach fic in some time.

Apparently some of my readers of my *rec journal* wanted me to finish the *rec* for the *fic*. I don't remember much about it except that it was *HichiIchi* in the end (just sex, not romantic). And the scene was pretty vivid (not the sex, that wasn't explicit unfortunately), it was cool. 

*Hichi* mentioned something about their situation - apparently each liked someone else. *Hichi* said something to the effect of, "you like *insert hair color here*, I like blonds'. At 'blondes', it was like I was writing a *fic* and trying to figure out whether to put an 'e' in there. But then I thought, 'nah, it's not girls that I want Hichi to like, so no e'.

And then I wondered how the readers felt about the *HichiIchi* in their *fic*. I wondered, did they think they were brothers or not in this fic? How would they feel if they were? It was like this was the first chapter and that had been the cliffhanger.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Bits</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>About 4-5 unremembered bits.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>February&nbsp;23, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Old Acquaintances</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>~gap~ Took place in a house with me and my sister. People were over.

Me and her were then at the <STRONG>store</STRONG>. We're walking across the lot when R spots someone she knows, a black girl. She stops to talk for a minute. When we continue, I wave goodbye to her and she waves back.

In the <STRONG>store</STRONG>, we constantly look around for people we knew from when we had lived there before. At the same time, we saw <STRONG>P.A</STRONG> walking past us. At first we were like, "It can't be", but then we turned around to look at him again and decided that it really was. He looked 14, like we was when I saw him last in RL. We didn't think it could be him because it my confused few, we live in <EM>I</EM> now, and he was supposed to be in <EM>T</EM>.

We walked up to him, and I asked: "Are you <STRONG>P</STRONG>?", only it sounded like I'd said "tall" instead of his name. He kind of raised his eyebrows at me. I corrected myself. He answered "Yeah."

R told him how she'd known him (something not true in RL), and I told him how I'd been <STRONG>L</STRONG>'s best friend from 3rd grade until the time I left.

Further bits: In the beginning of the dream while still in the house, I was a mute. I could speak a tiny bit. By the time we got to the <STRONG>store</STRONG>, my speech had improved considerably. I brought it up to R.

Keywords: Grandma (not RL), roof (something falling down it?), magic


<STRONG>Note:</STRONG> This dream is a product of occasional worries in RL.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

Hmm, I'd like a iPod Touch app instead of the little log book I use to keep track of my sleep patters. Maybe I can find something all-purpose if I look hard enough...
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>February&nbsp;24, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG><FONT color=#808080>Fragments</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>Wolf</STRONG>, mark

Ran and hid, N found me, we kissed - felt good but also strange (because the feeling was new to me).
<STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Fragment</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>DVD came in the mail with no bubble wrap or cling wrap to keep it from accidentally getting damaged. It was dirty.
</P><P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>February&nbsp;25, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Keyword</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Wandering...

<STRONG>
</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Keywords</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>David Letterman, Sara, _?_


</P><P align=center><STRONG><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;</STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080><STRONG>Hetalia R/A</STRONG></FONT></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>Russia/America</STRONG>

</P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3><FONT color=#808080>Keywords</FONT></P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Flea market type place, <STRONG>cricket</STRONG>, two tickets/licenses

<HR>There are some good recall days, there are some bad recall days...

----------


## Keitorin

I did soo much exercise today.

I deleted the <A href="http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ihome-sleep/id346249053?mt=8">iHome+Sleep app</A> before but decided to try it again. I could not understand it before but...I am going to try.

Also, I had one more dream that I forgot before I could write it down.
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>February&nbsp;26, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=2>Out of Depth</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>I became a <STRONG>teacher</STRONG>, YouPorn, had two iPod Touches, vehicle, cleaning <STRONG>classroom</STRONG>, <STRONG>classroom</STRONG> floor, out of my depth

Might be a seperate dream: Group of boys + me sneaking around, got caught?<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>February&nbsp;27, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"> <STRONG><FONT size=3>Dream One</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Baby A.I., two characters from <STRONG>Firefly</STRONG>, 'Kelly', ham, _?_, 

Note: 'Kelly' because I watched NCIS that day, 'Firefly' because I watched a movie with the actor who played Zoe in it.<STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png"> <STRONG><FONT size=3>Dream Two</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Dreamed I found (my downloaded) <STRONG>podfic</STRONG> in dad's iPod or iTunes. I was tense as I immediately started deleting them.</P>

----------


## Keitorin

Getting into the bad habit of writing just keywords! Bad. I get plenty of sleep, iunno. Maybe it's because I go to sleep so late? Or because I'm still catching up on sleep debt? Or I'm just not trying hard enough? Ooor a mix of them all. &gt;_&gt;
<HR>
<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>February&nbsp;28, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<FONT size=3><STRONG>Get Through This</STRONG></P><P align=left></FONT><STRONG>School</STRONG>, internet, R, D, me, dad, outside, 'you will get through this'.

A.k.a... Me, R and D were outside on a porch, like the one we have here in RL. R was very upset about something. I tried to comfort her with a hug and by saying, "you will get through this' and such.

A girl came out to see what was going on next door to the right of us.

Dad came out at one point for something.<STRONG></P></STRONG>

----------


## Keitorin

<P align=center><STRONG><FONT color=#557dbc size=4>March 01, 2010</FONT></STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG>Took place in my RL house.<STRONG></P><P align=center><IMG border=0 src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/Keitorin/Icons/icon_micro06.png">&nbsp;<STRONG><FONT size=3>Fragment</P><P align=left></FONT></STRONG></STRONG>Saw&nbsp;1 'panel' thing after waking, 4 more later. Might have been mirror-like with faces in them.

Also might be part of the previous dream, and/or taken place in my house.

<HR>First time I think I've ever dreamed about my house! It was very weird. Also, I had a dream before the above but forgot it.

Really need to get my recall going again. AwA

</P>

----------


## Samael

Thought I'd reply to your poll question.

Overall, the format's pretty easy to read, and I love the pictures that you put up some times. It's easy to skim and get the gist of the dreams, but of course, I really don't get some of the references - and that's okay, because a dream journal's about you, right? Fragments, as you put it, are kinda hard to follow by their very nature.

It's neat to read about the fandoms that have popped up in your dreams (in mine? oh so many). I've lampshaded the fact that a lot of my own dreams read like bad fanfiction, Mary Sues and all. 

Anyway, have fun improving your dream recall!

----------


## Keitorin

I've pretty much no excuse for not doing anything beyond the basics in dreaming for the last few&nbsp;months. I still write down my dreams when I wake up, and I rarely have days where I remember nothing. Every night I still use autosuggestion as well. 

But, I don't: write out the dream full - I use keywords or fragments, I don't type them up in my computer/online DJ, I don't strive to remember more than I do, I don't go to bed earlier (my schedule is atrocious), I haven't even thought about _lucid_ dreams lately. My last one was...July 6th 2009... Wow. 

I'm the obsessive type person - when I get into something, it's all that holds my attention the vast majority of the time. It doesn't help when my friend gets into the same thing and so we're both obsessive together! Lately I've managed to pry myself away and get into a few other things again.

I got Meditation for Dummies  from the library to see if I could pick up anything new, and...I have to say, besides picking apart my life (ow), it reminds me a lot of lucid dreaming in the area of awareness. It talks a lot about that at times. 

_Quote:_

"You can increase your powers of awareness by developing *concentration*.

Then, when you've stabilized your concentration, you can, through the practice of *receptive awareness*, expand your awareness&nbsp;- like ambient light - to illuminate the full range of your experience.

Next, you can concentrate even further in order to [/B]cultivate[/B] positive emotions and mind-states. Or you can use awareness to investigate your inner experience and *contemplate* the nature of existence itself."

And it goes on to talk about each type of awareness. I'd love to quote more, buuut I shall refrain.

I'm also reading Our Dreaming Mind, which is pretty good so far! Apparently the last chapter is on Lucid Dreaming. 

Lastly, I noticed that all my images are messed up in this DJ now... Besides that, I like the new layout.  :smiley: 




*July 07, 2010*

 *Coin Stack*
Me and R are *robbers*. I think it's in *Walmart* that we make the clerk give us these coins. They're not quite gold, more like silver. She says she only has 75 and I say that's fine. Each coin amounts to $1.

I think we were in a house at one point?

Keywords: Contingency plans, rent

 *Recording*
I was looking through a video camera type thing at a recording of a guy. I pulled the device away to see a guy messing around beside me. I'm pretty sure this took place outside.

 *Horror*
Horror movie type murder - suspense, woman character, it was dark

 *Hide and Seek*
I woke up a LOT and had flashes of dreams when I did sleep, so I woke up after the previous dream, went back to sleep and fell into the same one, only it turned into hide and seek and not so much horror.

Keyword: A button

 *Igirisu!*
RL: Riley woke me up (or I was already awake) and was meowing. I sat up and called out '*England*' instead of 'Riley'. She proceeded to respond to the wrong name by jumping up on the bed.

*Notes:* 'England' comes from Axis Powers Hetalia as the anthropomorphic country and personification Arthur Kirkland. So I may have been dreaming of that, but not the actual United Kingdom in RL. =P

----------


## Optim

For the most part your dreams have potential, but I would definitely add some way of telling the difference between non-lucids and lucids. Since I started a dream journal years ago, I have seperated the lucid from non-lucid and found that if I read the event(s) that took place before I became lucid, I usually start to understand what it takes to get me lucid(even though most of the time I just spontaneously become lucid). Also I would start adding more frequent titles. Other than that, keep dream journaling because this is one of the key thins for LDing.

----------


## Keitorin

There, changed my template to BB code...



*July 08, 2010*

 *SpSI*
*Spamano* (from Axis Powers Hetalia) stuff that I unfortunately can't remember

 *Fighters*
Like an *anime or game*...there was a team of fighters. Two were siblings (not sure about genders). One was 'light' and the other 'dark', each dressed in outfits kinda like Celty's from Durarara!! [full pic]. White and black in color of course. There were about six of them in this room...and I get the feeling there was other people, but.

At one point the two leaned on the front of a *vehicle*. Someone else (me?) was observing them off to the side, thinking that it was sad that it was hard for them to be together - 'dark' couldn't stay out in the light for too long because his powers/being came from the dark. But 'he' still went out to hang with 'light'. I'm pretty sure the *vehicle* was out in the dessert, too. o_o

 *Horror 2*
Horror. A woman was hanging from something I believe. Her hair was all clumpy and bloody. She cut her hair off until only a little was left on her head. She pretended to be dead as a guy came in/back. He caught her.

*Note:* Second horror dream... I think it's reflecting my stressful thoughts in real life. :/

----------


## Keitorin

Thanks so much for your comment!  :smiley:  I'll take everything you said into consideration.

It's a good point about separating normal from LD. I just have them so rarely that I know that all are non-LD unless I specifically say otherwise. But if I want to have more, I think it's a good idea to be more specific. I'll think about how I want to do it.

Thanks again!  ::D:

----------


## Keitorin

I'm trying out the new Dream Journal system. It's a bit different, but I'm tentatively starting to like it. It helps that all my entries are screwed up on this thread, and with the new system I don't have to fix them because I plan on 'starting over' with it. It just contains my last few entries so far.

I wonder if once these threads are closed in a few weeks that means I won't be able to come back and edit my posts...eep.

Well anyway, here's the link to my new DV DJ.

Anyone else ready to try it out?  :smiley:

----------

